# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  فرا مشکل برنامه نویسان ایرانی ...

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام بچه ها ... 

امثال اینطور تایپیک ها زیادن اما این کلی هست ... 
اول بگم این تومار رو باید بخونید باید .... اگر برنامه نویس هستید واجب هست بخونید ... (یه وضیفه ی ملی هست) خواهش میکنم تا آخر بخونید ... اگه وقت ندارید ذخیرش کنید و بعدا بخونید ...

مدتیه یه چیزی داره ذهنمو درگیر میکنه البته نه تنها ذهن من بلکه ذهن تمام برنامه نویسام ایرانی رو 
خب میخوام حرف بزنم و از همه کمک بگیرم تا راه چاره ای پیدا کنید ...

خب

پس از چند سال سردرگمی در انتخاب زبان برنامه نویسی و پلتفرم و ... 

برنامه نویس ها دو دسته هستند
دسته ی اول برنامه نویس هایی هستند که شغلشون چیز دیگه ای هست و فقط به دلیل لذت از برنامه نویسی علاقه ی شخصی و ... کد نویسی میکنن (با این کاری ندارم ... همین ها هستند که دسته ی دوم رو بدبخت کردن)

دسته ی دوم برنامه نویسی شغلشون هست و برای کسب در آمد + علاقه کد نویسی میکنند (اینو کار دارم)

خب من قبلا از دسته ی اول بودم و بعد از اینکه شغلم شد الان دسته ی دومی شدم ...

همه میدونن در ایران قانونی برای کپی رایت نرم افزار ها وجود نداره و نرم افزار های ایرانی نمیتونن با رقبای خارجی برابری کنن 
همه میدونن که بازار فروش نرم افزار در دست نرم افزار های خارجی هست
همه میدونن در ایران خیلی کم از برنامه های عمومی پولی در میاد
و همه میدونین در ایران فقط برنامه های سفارشی برای شرکت ها و سازمان ها و ... در آمد دارن

اگه یه جستجو داخل نت بزنید میبینید که چه برنامه های رایگانی که از طرف برنامه نویسان ایرانی داخل نت نیست

اصلا  چرا داخل همین سایت رو آنالیز نکنیم ... !
داخل همین سایت برنامه نویس هایی پیدا میشن که ماه ها روی پروژه هاشون کار کردن و در آخر فایل نهایی + سورس رو به صورت رایگان در داخل همین سایت آپ میکنن ... (این هم خوبه هم بد) 
شاید الان بگین خب این کار خوبی هست و میتونه منابع آموزشی خوبی برای بقیه باشه ...خب این درسته اما میدونید چه برنامه نویسان سود جویی هستند که از قطعه کدهایی که این برنامه نویس ها نوشتن برای تکمیل برنامه های خودشون استفاده میکنن و برنامشونو به چه قیمت هایی میفروشن و هیچ چیزی دست برنامه نویس بیچاره رو نمیگیره !

یه مثال میزنم ... یادمه یه دانشجو پارسال برای نوشتن یه الگوریتم و تبدیل اون به کد قرار بود به من 300 هزار تومن بده ... ! (C++‎)
2 روز بعد اومد پیشم و گفت داخل اینترنت یکی شبیه پیدا کرده و نیازی به کد نویسی من نیست !!!
خب این وسط کی سود کرد ؟
من که ضرر زیادی نکردم وقتمو روی یه چیز دیگه گذاشتم  + (300 هزارتومن از دستم رفت)

دلم برای اون برنامه نویسی میسوزه که این کدر رو به صورت رایگان داخل نت گذاشته بود ... بیچاره چه 300 هزارتومن هایی که از دستش روفتن !

حالا این تنها مشکل نیست یادمه همین چند ماه پیش یه پروژه ی سایت گرفتم پروژه بزرگی بود و من باید تکمیلش میکردم ... من 1 میلیون قیمت دادم ... طرف قبول کرد ... خدا میدونه قبول کرد و حتی پروژه رو به من داد 
اما بعد از چند ساعت ایمیل داد و گفت که قرار نیست پروژه تکمیل بشه ... خب منم تکمیلش نکردم و پروژه رو پس دادم چندروز بعد خبر دار شدم یکی اومده و پیشنهاد 500 هزارتومنی داده (خب پیمانکار چرا باید به من کار رو بده ؟)
پروژه در حد 1.5 میلیون تومن بود و من اون 0.5 میلیونشو از قلم انداختم چون به فکر این بودم که کسی کم تر قیمت نده و پیمانکار راضی باشه برای کار های بعدی ...
خب الان کی ضررر کرد ؟
دلم برای اون طرفی میسوزه که پروژه ی 1.5 میلینی رو 500 هزار تومن گرفت ... یعنی 1 میلیون ضرر 
حالا اینا چیزی نستن من الان چنتا پروژه دارم ... که اینا رو باید یه جورایی به فروش برسونم اما چطوری ؟

از چه راه هایی باید نرم افزار هام رو بفروشم ؟
ما داخل ایران حتی یه فروش گاه نرم افزار هم نداریم (من ندیدم)

از یک طرف گوگل و مایکروسافت و اپل و ... ما رو تحریم کردن  و از یک طرف گوگل و مایکروسافت و اپل و ... با نرم افزار هاشون اقتصاد نرم افزاری ما رو فلج ردن !

حالا اینا هیچ :
من الان میخوم برای IOS نرم افزار بنویسم ... خب چطور بفروشمشون ؟
طبق معمول این برنامه های داخل App Store اپل قرار میگیرن ... که ما از این خدمت اپل عاجزیم ... تحریم
ماکروسافت هم همینطور برنامه نویسان ایرانی از ارسال برنامه به Windows Store عاجز هستند .... تحریم

مگر یه حساب و یه هویت خارجی داشته باشیم و یا یه واسط حارجی مثل یه شخص یا شرکت ... که اونم صرفا برای ((کنده برنامه نویس هاست)) ... نه ما!


یادمه 1 سال پیش سفارش یه برنامه ی Pach رو داشتم ... طرف 200 هزار تومن میداد و کار برنامه فقط چند ساعت بود ... (طرف میخواست برنامه رو از من پولی بگیره و برای تبلیغ سایتش رایگان در اتیار عموم قرار بده) ...
پروژه رو ندادم ... چون غیرت برنامه نویسیم این اجازه رو به من نداد که یه برنامه ی سفارشی ور عمومی بدم بیرون ... خب به من ربطی نداشت ... من پولمو میگرفتم اما با رایگان دادن این برنامه به همه از طرف مشتری دیگه 200 هزار تومن های دیگه ای برای برنامه نوی های دیگه خبری نبود ... دلم سوخت (هنوزم نمیدونم اشتباه کردم یا نه ... چون یکی دیگه اومد و اونو برای مشتری با قیمت 150 تومن نوشت ... (دوستم بود))

حالا من این نرم Pach رو نوشتم و نمیدونم باید چطور بفروشمش !! برنامه یه برنامه ی عمومی هستش که خیلی ها بهش نیاز دارن مخصوصا کاربران ایرانی ...
البته نمونه هاش داخل نت  زیاده که باید همینجا بگم من نمونه ی خارجیش رو پولی هم ندیدم چه برسه به رایگان ... اینم از خصلت ما ایرانی هاست که همیشه تخریب رو به سازندگی ترجیح میدیم (ربطی به برنامه نویس ها نداره) 

ما حتی یه صنف حمایت از برنامه نویس ها هم نداریم (من که ندیدم)

خب هر کس میاد برای خودش چنتا سورس که معلوم نیست مال کدوم بیچاره هست رو کپی میکنه و به عنوان برنامه ی کاربردی به مشتری تحویل میده اونم با هر قیمتی که خودش دوست داشته باشه (تازه کم تر از همه میده و پیش خودش فکر میکنه به خودش لطف کرده)

میدونم این تنها درد من نیست ... نه من و نه شما و نه دولت و نه ... به تنهایی نمیتونیم این مشکل رو حل کنیم
نیاز به یه حماسه هست ... هعمه باید باشن 
نظر شما چیه .. چکار باید کرد تا برنامه نویس های ایرانی مثل برنامه نویس های خارجی به حقشون برسن ... ؟

----------


## noroozifar

هیچکار نمی تونی بکنیم  هیچ کار .......             حماسه بزرگ را برنامه نویسان بزرگ باید انجام بدند که انها دلشون نسوخته .بعد از ان هم اینقدر کار دارند که حوصله اینجور کارها را ندارند

----------


## بهروز عباسی

حاجی خیلی دلت خونه ها !! (بدتر از من :لبخند گشاده!: )
اینجا (ایران) در 2000سال آینده اتفاقی نمی افته ،همه کاربرا به مفت خوری عادت کردن و کلاً پول بابت برنامه نمیدن خارجی و داخلی هم نداره (نرم افزاری عمومی رو میگم) ،و فقط شانس بیاری بتونی نرم افزارهای سفارشی بنویسی همین ... .

اگه میتونی بــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــرو اونور ،اینجا چیزی درست نمیشه.

----------


## m.webgard

ما اینجا چندین هزار برنامه نویس داریم
به نظرم بشه یه جورایی به گوش مسئولین رسوند
راهشو نمیدونم!

----------


## e4lyas

در هر قسمتی ! ( برای مثال : طراحی بنر ! ) حتی !
کاربرانی داریم که با 3 هزار تومن کار انجام میدن ! . و کار رقابتی بدی رو برای اونی که خوب و حرفه ای انجام میده رو ایجاد میکتتد
این نمونه کوچیکی بود ! حالا در زمینه برنامه نویسی هم همینطور وقتی قیمت ها بالاست یکی دوست داره بیاد کار رو با قیمت پایین تر بگیره  و به حساب در آمد کسب کنه ! : حالا این میتونه دلیل اقتصادی داشته باشه و مشکلات دیگه !
اما وقتی صنفی نباشه و فیمت پایه ای ایجاد نکنه و فضای رقابتی سالم ایجاد نشه همیشه همین باقی خواهد ماند :) 
وقتی این عملی میشه که یکی از جنس خودمون در کسوت ریاست این حوزه در بیاد ! والسلام :|

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
مشکلات رو گردن این دسته و اون دسته و ... نیندازید. مشکل بزرگ تر از این حرفاس...
این جا تو ایران، اهمیتی برای نرم افزار، کد و غیره قائل نیستن...
این مشکل به خاطر من و تو نیست...
یا به خاطر اون برنامه نویسی که Copy-Paste می کنه نیست...
اون برنامه نویس اگه Copy-Paste نکنه، کی اهمیت می ده یا اگه بکنه کی جلوشو می گیره؟!
ضمنا استفاده از کد بقیه طبق License شون هیچ مشکلی نداره... ولی این جا هیچ License ای وجود نداره!
اگه یکی یه کار Open Source کرده و گفته هرگونه استفاده آزاده، چه مشکلی داره یکی واسه یه پروژه ی تجاری از اون استفاده کنه و پول به جیب بزنه؟!
وقتی یکی یه کاری کرده و رایگان در اختیار بقیه گذاشته، چرا یکی باید پول بده تا همون پروژه دوباره انجام بشه؟ پس این باعث می شه سطح کار پروژه های پولی بالا بره...
به نظرم مشکل در مورد حفاظت از حقوق برنامه نویس ها با توجه به Licence شون هست در ایران...
دوستان بعضی کارها مثل تف سر بالا می مونه...
تا وقتی که به نرم افزار های خارجی اون طور که باید پول بدن ندن، می آن به تولید داخلی می دن؟!  :قهقهه:  اگر هم می دن لطف می کنن!
ما باید مشکل رو از بالاتر حل کنیم...
ما به یه نهادی نیاز داریم که به طور سفت و سخت با پایمال کردن حقوق برنامه نویس ها چه داخلی چه خارجی -گفتم که تف سربالا!- برخورد کنه...
ما به قانون Copyright نیاز داریم...

----------


## IamOverlord

فرض کنید یکی یه کار غیرحرفه ای انجام می ده و پول کمی می گیره...
اون یکی یه کار حرفه انجام می ده و پول بیش تری می خواد...
حالا کارفرما عشق می کنه که کار نفر اول رو بپذیره! مشکل از کجاست؟! مگه شما می تونید زورکی جلوی کارفرما رو بگیرید؟! ...آقا توروخدا کار اون یکی رو قبول کن!
تقصیر کیه؟! کارفرما فرضا نادونه... نمی دونه... اون یکی هم که جرمی نمی کنه داره پیشنهادش رو می ده... شاید مشکل از کارگزارهای حرفه ایه که کارفرما رو نمی تونن توجیه کنن... نمی تونن رقابت کنن... یا نمی تونن اطلاع رسانی کنن به کارفرماها...
واقعا مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## UfnCod3r

دلتون خوشه ها  :قهقهه: 

اینا قسمتیش برمیگرده به فرهنگ مردم 
فقط هم در حوزه نرم افزار نیست
سمند خودروی کاملا ایرانی، گوشی های ایرانی GLX و ..
خودرویی که پیچشم خودشون نساختن گوشی هه رو که هیچی  :قهقهه: 

ی سری تو تی وی درمورد سیستم عامل بومی که ساخته بودن داشت بحثی بود
طوری حرف زدن که انگار کلا خودشون همه چیز رو نوشتم بعد که رفتم تو سایتشون و .. فهمیدم که این فقط یه توزیع ساده از لینوکسه الکی گندش کردن

همین چند وقت پیش ی بازی دیدم به اسم عملیات .... که در مورد 8 سال جنگ تحمیلی بودش
کپی برابر اصل  :قهقهه: 

اخه ما چی کار کنیم که بعضی ها جنبه ندارن :ناراحت: 

طرف 2 هزار تومن میده یک ساندویچ می خره خیلی هم راضیه
اما هزار تومن میده فلان برنامه رو می خره فکر می کنه زیادم داده
اینطور به نظرشون می رسه که این ساندویچ کلی مخلفات (خیار شو، کاهو و..) داره ولی این برنامه که فقط یه تیکه پلاستیک هست هزار تومن هم زیادیشه
عقل ادم تو چشمش باشه همین میشه دیگه  :ناراحت: 

حالا ازینا بگزریم تقصیر 2لتم هست . وای بحث 30یا30 شد  :افسرده: 
با این وضع مردم اخه کی تو ایران پول داره برنامه اورجینال بخره
الان اکثرا به فکر گندم و جو هستن
توی کشور های اروپایی طرف 20 دلار  راحت میده به یه بازی
ولی من خودم بالای 6 هزارتومن بدم بدجوری بهم فشار میاد  :خجالت: 

چاره این نیست
من تنها کاری که به نظرم می رسه فهش دادنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 


این حرفا رو 2 سال پیشم شنیدم هیچ چیز درست بشو نیست
بلکه بدتر بشو هم هست :شیطان: 

به راستی مشکل از کجاس؟ :متفکر: 
ن پ ن همش تقصیر امریکای جنایت کار است  :قهقهه:

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

داداش پروژه میلیونی سفارش میگیری شاکی هم هستی؟؟ :قهقهه:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

به نظر من مشکل در نقطه ی اول از خودمون هست ....
وقتی ما برنامه نویس ها برای خودمون و کارمون ارزش قاعل نشیم چطوری انتظار داریم کسی برای کار ما ارزش قاعل بشه ... !
ما باید اول به خودمون و کارمون ارزش بدیم و با هم و دست به دست هم بدیم تا مشکل حل بشه ... هرچند هم رو نشناسیم اما به نظر من باید یه تشکیلات خودگردان راه بندازیم بدون کمک هیچ نهادی و مقامی .... این میتونه خیلی کمک کنه ... یه تشکیلات که همه ی برنامه نویس ها داخلش شرکت کنن و از دستورات و قوانینش پیروی کنن ... 

بعد از تشکیل این شبکه کار فرماها کم کم با جلب اعتماد و ... به این تشکیلات جذب میشن و بر اساس قوانین این تشکیلات کار میکنن !

اینطوری هم برنامه نویس ها و هم مشتری ها قوانین خواصی رو پیرو میشن و هر دو سود خودشونو میبرن ... 
این وسط همه سود میبرن و با دولت هم کاری نداریم !

و اما نقطه ی دوم ... 
وقتی تشکیلات خودگردان چند هزار نفری از برنامه نویس ها تشکیل بشه دولت هم خود به خود موضف میشه که خواسته ی این تشکیلات رو قبول کنه و اولین خواسته ی این تشکیلات خودگردان تایین قانون کپی رایت هست ... دومین خواسته استفاده ی نهاد های دولتی از نرم افزار های بومی هست به دلیل همایت و ...
جالب ترش این میشه که وقتی همه ی برنامه نویس ها عضوی از این تشکیلات بشن دولت و سازمان های دولتی مجبورن برای راه افتادن کارشون از این تشکیلات پیروی کنن و این میشه که کل دنیای برنامه نویسی در ایران در دست خود برنامه نویس ها قرار میگیره و هیچ کسی برای ما تایین سرنوشت نمیکنه و خود ما برای خودمون تصمیم میگیریم و نیازی نیست چشم انتظار مقامات و ... باشیم

در مورد برنامه های رایگان هم باید بگم وقتی تشکیلات باشه تشکیلات برنامه نویس ها رو موضف میکنه که برنامه هاشون رو به صورت متن باز تحت لیسنس هایی مثل GPL یا LGPL و یا ... بیرون بدن اینطوری برنامه نویس های دیگه موضف میشن طبق قوانین این لیسنس ها کار کنن و یا میتونیم یه لیسنس مخصوص برنامه نویس های ایرانی تایین کنیم ... 


نقطه ی سوم ... بومی سازی برنامه های خارجی هست ... مثل مرورگر و آنتی ویروس و سیستم عامل و ... 
برای بومی سازی هم باز نیاز به دولت نیست .... و خود ما میتونیم این کار رو انجام بدیم و پول هم از این نرم افزار ها در بیاریم ... مثلا برای ساخت مرور گر مثل بنیاد موزیلا عمل میکنیم .... نگین نمیشه که من اعتقاد دارم چندین هزار برنامه نویس میتونن برنامه های بزرگ خارجی رو بومی سازی کنن و اینو باید بگم اگه آمریکایی ها تونستن چینی ها هم میتونن و اگه چینی ها هم تونستن ما هم میتونیم ... 

نظرتون در این مورد چیه ؟

زیاد ننوشتم بتونید مطالعه کنید ... ادامه دارد ... !

----------


## Arcsinos

آخه برادر وقتی ما خودمون میاییم از نرم افزارهاییکه حق کپی رایت دارن مفت مفت استفاده میکنیم دیگه چه انتظاری از بقیه داری ؟ این سوالارو میخوام رو راست جواب بدی : الان رو سیستم چه سیستم عاملی نصبه ؟ اگه ویندوزه آیا اورجیناله یا کرک شدست ؟ از کدوم آفیس استفاده میکنی ؟ اگه MS Offic هست آیا اورجیناله ؟ من خودم از Open Office استفاده میکنم ، از کدوم IDE استفاده میکنی اگه VS آیا نسخه Express هست یا نسخه ی Ultimate من از Express استفاده میکنم و اگه دومیه اورجینال خریدی ؟ از کدوم دانلود منیجری استفاده میکنی اگه IDM آیا خریدیش یا کرکه ؟ من خودم از FDM استفاده میکنم . از کدوم آنتی ویروس استفاده میکنی ، من خودم از Microsoft Essential استفاده میکنم ولی آیا برای تو هم رایگانه یا آیا براش پول دادی؟ برای روتوش عکس از چی استفاده میکنی من از Paint.NET استفاده میکنم ولی اگه از فوتوشاپ استفاده  میکنی کرکه یا خریدیش ؟ از چه VMای استفاده میکنی اگه VM Ware هست آیا خریدیش یا کرکه من از VirtualBox اوراکل استفاده میکنم . خلاصه حاجی جان من خودم که خیلی وقته زدم تو کار Free Ware و خیلی ها رو هم کشوندم به سمتش خیلی ها هم مسخرم کردن ولی به عمل کار براید به سخن گفتن نیست . ما باید از خودمون شروع کنیم . اگه دوستمون گفت بیا برام آنتی ویروس نصب کن برنداریم ESET واسش نصب کنیم به جاش Avira Free نصب کنیم اگه یه گفت ویندوزمو عوض کن بگیم که من فقط ویندوز اورجینال نصب میکنم . این داستان واقعیه و قسم میخورم که خودم این کارو انجام دادم . چند وقت پیش تو دانشگاه گفتن که روی سیستم هامون آنتی ویروس نصب کن و من Avira Free یا AVG نصب کردم و بعد بهم گفتن 60 تا سی دی هست باید رایت کنی ،گفتم من نرم افزار رایت ندارم . یکی از مسئولین گفت من دارم فلشتو بده ، میخواست نرو رو برام کپی کنه ، گفتم من با نرم افزار کپی کار نمی کنم ، خلاصه مسئول دانشگاه رفت از مرکز استان یه سی دی نرو اورجینال گرفت و من رو سیستم نصب کردم و با اون کار انجام دادم . اگه ما خودمون منظورم بچه های کامپیوتر و برنامه نویس هست قانون کپی رایت رو رعایت کنیم کم کم همه چی درست میشه . باور کنید درست میشه. یاعلی

----------


## alireza es

> به نظر من مشکل در نقطه ی اول از خودمون هست ....
> وقتی ما برنامه نویس ها برای خودمون و کارمون ارزش قاعل نشیم چطوری انتظار داریم کسی برای کار ما ارزش قاعل بشه ... !
> ما باید اول به خودمون و کارمون ارزش بدیم و با هم و دست به دست هم بدیم تا مشکل حل بشه ... هرچند هم رو نشناسیم اما به نظر من باید یه تشکیلات خودگردان راه بندازیم بدون کمک هیچ نهادی و مقامی .... این میتونه خیلی کمک کنه ... یه تشکیلات که همه ی برنامه نویس ها داخلش شرکت کنن و از دستورات و قوانینش پیروی کنن ... 
> 
> بعد از تشکیل این شبکه کار فرماها کم کم با جلب اعتماد و ... به این تشکیلات جذب میشن و بر اساس قوانین این تشکیلات کار میکنن !
> 
> اینطوری هم برنامه نویس ها و هم مشتری ها قوانین خواصی رو پیرو میشن و هر دو سود خودشونو میبرن ... 
> این وسط همه سود میبرن و با دولت هم کاری نداریم !
> 
> ...


خیلی عذر میخوام که در حضور شما بزرگان نظرم رو بیان کردم.من هنوز در  اول راه برنامه نویسی هستم.اما به اینکار بسیار علاقه دارم.به نظر من هم تنها راهش ایجاد انجمن و حزب برنامه نویسان هستش اما این تایپک و حرفا به هیچ جایی نمیرسه تا وقتی که عمل کنیم من خودم این متن و کلا پاسخ های مفید این تایپک رو توی صفحه فیس بوگم نوشتم(هرچند که فقط 4 تا فرند دارم که 2 تاش اکانتای دیگم هستند  :لبخند گشاده!: )
تا در حد و اندازه خودم کمکی کرده باشم.در ضمن اگه دوستان لطف کنن و توی پیج "  من یک برنامه نویسم، با بقیه یکم فرق دارم.  " پیامی در این باره ارسال کنند ممنون میشم  :تشویق:  .
من خودم اطلاعات زیادی در باره نحوه ساختن کیجن ندارم ولی اگه ما برنامه نویسا موفق بشیم نرم افزاری بسازیم که دیگه کپی رایت نشه 50% مشکل حل میشه.
با تشکر از همگی.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

Arcsinos عزیز کاملا درست میگی ... خودم میخواستم در ادامه ی پست قبلیم این نکته رو اشاره کنم ... (پست قبلی منو کامل خوندین؟)

سیستم عامل من ویندوز 8 کرک شده + لینوکس بک ترک = ویندوز(آفیس ندارم) + لینوکس(آفیس باز) -  ویندوز(VSUltimate) و ویندوز و لینوکس(Qt Creator) - ویندوز(IDM استفاده میکنم) - ویندوز(Eset و آنتی ویروس خودم (Cyrus) استفاده میکنم) - از فوتوشاپ یا ... استفاده نمیکنم - ویندوز(VirtualBox استفاده میکم)  ... دقیق جواب دادم ... ؟

خب حالا ... 

تو مملکت ما ویندوز 2 هزار تومنه و نصب ویندوز 15 هزار تومن ... !
ویندوزی که هزاران نفر چند سال درگیرش بودن 2 هزار تومن و نصب ویندوزی که 1 نفر رو درگیر میکنه و 15 دقیقه زمان میبره 15 هزار تومنه !

جالبه که شاید باورتون نشه اخلاقیات من و شما تغریبا مثل همه !
منم نرم افزار کرک شده تحویل کسی نمیدم و برای هر کس نرم افزار نصب میکنم رایگانش هست و اما  در مور خودم من همیشه سعی دارم از نرم افزار های رایگان استفاده کنم تا کرک شده اما گاهی وقت ها نمیتونم این کار رو کنم چون به پولیش بیشتر نیاز دارم و از طرفی هم برای پولیش نمیتونم پول بدم ... چون یه سری به سافت 98 میزنم و همون نرم افزار رو با همون قابلیت ها و آخرین نسخشو به صورت رایگان دانلود میکنم ... پس چه دردیه که پول بدم ؟
این مشکل من و همه هست که باید برای راه حلی در نظر گرفته میشه ... !

هونطور که گفتم من از نرم افزار های رایگان در کنار نرم افزار های غیر رایگان استفاده میکنم ... و بیشتر از رایگان استفاده میکنم ... من شخصا به نرم افزار های متن باز و لینوکس علاقه دارم اما برای شغلم و ... به ویندوز و برنامه های متن بسته و غیر رایگن نیاز دارم ... مثلا من علاقه ی زیادی به زبان C#‎ ندارم  اما این زبان رو بلد هستم چون 60 درصد درخواست های پروژه های ایران الان در مورد این زبانه و ... 

من یا علی میگم و برای حل این مشکل نیاز به یا علی همه هست ... ! (حرف نه عمل)
Arcsinos عزیز من با حرف شما موافق هستم که میگین باید از خودمون شروع کنیم ... 
جالبه که بدونید حداقل 20 نفر از دوستانم هستند که نرم افزار از من میگیرن ... و من هرچی بگم نصب میکنن ... (من الان میتونم 21 نفر رو متحول کنم حساب کنید من 1 برنامه نویس هستم و ما هزاران برنامه نویس داریم)

----------


## httplistener

با سلام.
دوستان ارک سینوس و عباس نقدی عزیز دکمه تشکر نبود ازتون تشکر بکنم،خواستم بگم بنده هم یک مدتی هست که سعی میکنم از برنامه های رایگان استفاده کنم.
این رو صرفا به خاطر این گفتم که شاید تاثیری مثبتی بر دوستان دیگه داشته باشه ،نکته ای که وجود داره استفاده از برنامه های رایگان به سود خود ما هم هست،الان این برنامه های کرک از کجا معلوم که خودشون تروجان نباشن،بعدشم اینکه وقتی از برنامه های رایگان استفاده می کنیم موقع آپدیت مشکل نداریم و نگران اینم نیستیم که حالا این برنامه ای که استفاده می کنیم با سرور سازندش ارتباط برقرار بکنه و مهمتر از همه وجدانمون راحت هست که داریم کارمون رو درست انجام میدیم؛ باید به دوستانی که از برنامه های کرک شده استفاده می کنن بگم که با یک سرچ در اینترنت می تونن یک جایگزین رایگان برای اکثر این برنامه ها پیدا بکنن،حال اگر ویندوزمون رو هم نمی تونیم اوریجنال داشته باشیم حداقل در کنارش سعی کنیم یه نسخه لینوکس هم داشته باشیم و تا حد امکان از اون استفاده بکنیم و با این کارمون سعی بکنیم یواش یواش این رو در جامعه جا بندازیم و با نتیجه هم کاری نداشته باشیم که حالا من رعایت کردم دیگران چی،شما خودت رعایت بکن و بدون خدا این سیستمشو جوری ساخته که هیچ کاری حتی یک قدم ریز توش بی نتیجه نمی مونه،
من امیدوارم که روزی اخلاق حرفه ای در جامعه نهادینه بشه که اگر کرک بلدیم ،اگر هک بلدیم به اندازه دانشمون ظرفیت هم داشته باشیم و بی مورد به حقوق دیگران تجاوز نکنیم که این کار در وهله اول گریبان گیر خودمون خواهد شد.
پیروز و کامروا باشید

----------


## hamidhws

من که به هیچ وجه کار زیر 2 میلیون رو قبول نمیکنم. اصلا به صرفه نیست. شده برم کلیمو بفروشم تن به حمالی نمیدم! وقتی فکرشو میکنم مثلا فلان پروژه 3 ماه زمانمو میگیره روزی 8 تا 12 ساعتم باید وقت بزارم .اگه بخوایم منصفانه قیمت بدیم (با ساعتی 8 تومن) میشه حدود 9 میلیون تومن . ولی مثلا خود من مجبور میشدم اینکارو با 1 سوم یا حتی 1 چهارم قیمت انجام بدم اخه چرا؟ بخدا زحمتش 10 برابر اون قیمتیه که میدیم.مخصوصا برا یکی مثل من که برا تک تک برنامه هاش سعی میکنه از جدیدترین و بهترین تکنولوژی های روز استفاده کنه و از بهترین تکنیک هاو معماری برنامه نویسی بهره ببره بخدا اصلا به صرفه نیست! من الان 1 ساله با وجود اینکه کلی کار پیشنهادی داشتم اما حتی 1 کارم  انجام ندادم چون دیگه حاضر نیستم الکی جون بکنم و قیمت پایین بدم!کارفرما هم توی ایران به دلیل وجود برنامه نویس نماها قیمت اصلی رو نمیدونه و وقتی شما قیمتی رو بر اساس زحمت اصلی میدی از نظر کارفرما قیمت نجومیه! برادر من از من میشنوی اگه پارتی یا لابی خاصی نداری اصلا طرف پروژه خصوصی نرو.من الان چند وقته فکر ساخت نرم افزارهای عمومی و فروش توی مارکت سنترهای خارجیم ولی به همون دلایلی که خودتون هم بهش اشاره کردید هنوز موفق به انجامش نشدم! از طرفیم واقعا از این بی عدالتی خسته شدم و برای اینکه از این وضعیت خلاص بشم اصلا دیگه برام مهم نیست کاری که میکنم خلاف باشه یا گناه باشه یا هر کوفتی میخواد باشه! از قدیم گفتن حق دادنی نیست گرفتینه! حالا اگه حقمون رو نمیدن خودمون به زور میگیریم!

----------


## M0TR!X

من یه پیشنهادی دارم برای تشویق بقیه برای استفاده از برنامه های فری در قبال برنامه های کرک شده.

میگم یه تاپیک بزنیم و برنامه های رو معرفی کنیم من واقعیت خودم نمیدونستم به جای vmware میشه یه برنامه دیگه استفاده کرد. نه اینکه ندونما تا حالا بهش اصلا فک نکرده بودم .

اگه دوستان موافق هستن یه تاپیک بزنیم واسش.

----------


## darknes666

> من یه پیشنهادی دارم برای تشویق بقیه برای استفاده از برنامه های فری در قبال برنامه های کرک شده.
> 
> میگم یه تاپیک بزنیم و برنامه های رو معرفی کنیم من واقعیت خودم نمیدونستم به جای vmware میشه یه برنامه دیگه استفاده کرد. نه اینکه ندونما تا حالا بهش اصلا فک نکرده بودم .
> 
> اگه دوستان موافق هستن یه تاپیک بزنیم واسش.


مشکل با این چیزا حل نمیشه.
مشکل بزرگ تر از این حرفاست که ما بخواییم حلش کنیم.

----------


## M0TR!X

اینه با این کار مشکل حل نمیشه که 100 %

ولی حداقل هر چند نفر که در توان داریم نگرششون رو عوض میکنیم حتی اونا هم میتونن به دوستاشون انتقال بدن و ....

الان واضع ما شده مثل اینکه انگار 100 نفر دارن تو اب غرق میشن و تو میخوای نجاتشون بدی  :

1_ با خودت میگی نمیشه این همه ادم رو نجات داد پس هیچ  کدوم رو نجات نمیدم.
2_با خودت میگی هر چند نفر که از دستم برمیاد رو نجات میدم. حتی حتی یه نفر.

یه نفر  هم خیلی خیلی ارزش داره.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

مشکل بیشتر از این سایت های دانلود آب میخوره این سایت ها فقط به فکر درامد هستن و برای هم نوع خودشون (ایرانی ها) هیچ ارزشی قائل نیستن تا نرم افزارشون رو پخش بکنن!کل اینترنت رو بگردین 1 در هزار برنامه ایرانی پیدا میکنید.اونم معلوم نیست سازنده بابت منتشر شدنش هزینه داده یا ن؟

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

M0TR!X عزیز با پیشنهادی که دادی موافق هستم ... این میتونه یه کمکی برای همه باشه اما کمک زیادی به برنامه نویس های ایرانی انجام نمیده ... !

مشکل فقط طوری حل میشه که یه تشکیلات خود گردان راه اندازی بشه ... 

ببینید سایت هایی مثل پارس کدرز و یا پونیشا و ... و قدم های بزرگی در رسیدن به این حدف انجام دادن !
حالا فکر کنید فعالیت های این سایت ها عمیق تر باشه و همه ی برنامه نویس ها و مشتری ها  در این سایت ها فعالیت کنن ... !

من همین الان میتونم این تشکیلات رو راه بندازم اما مشکل جذب هست ... خیلی که جلو برم بتونم با حرف زدن و جلب رضایت و ...  با برنامه نویسان بزرگ و ... 100 نفر رو جذب کنم ... و یا شاید بتونم بیشتر از این ها جذب کنم .... !
اما چه دلیلی وجود داره که این افراد از قوانین رعایت کنن ؟

این یه مشکلی هست که برای حل این مشکل یکم قدرت نیازه که من به تنهایی ندارم !
پس باید چیکار کرد ؟
اینجاست که هماسه میاد وسط ... !

همه باید برای هم این کار رو انجام بدن نه یه نفر یا چند نفر برای همه ... !
نظرر شما چیه ؟

----------


## davidrobert

سلام به بچه های برنامه نویس گلم.
میبنیم شما همتون از مثلی کپی رایت دارید رنج میبرید برای فروش برنامه هاتون . ولی حالا بیاد ببنید ما یه برنامه رو میخریم اورجینال 1میلیون تا اعلا آخر ولی این رو هم بگید خودمون به کل داریم از نرم افزار رایگان استفاده میکنیم. یه شرکت به نام لرد میاد 3000 نرم افزار رو میده 30 هزار تومان و یکی برنامه مینویسی یک میلیون خوردی خودم من میخوام یه نرم افزار استفاده کنم یا یه فیلم آموزشی رو ببنیم و مطالب زیادی یاد بگریم پول نمیدم برنامه میخوام اینترنت دانلود آموزش میخوام اینترنت دانلود . فوقش دانلود نمکنم 30 هزار تومان میدم به کینگ یا لرد رو میخرم تو کلی نرم افزار داره رایگان استفاده میکنم. حال که میبنیم خودمون اصل کپی رایت رو رعایت نمیکنیم من خود به شخصی فایل های آموزشی که کلی پول بابتش خورده رو رایگان میگریم و آنتی ویروسی که استفاده میکنم 7 میلیون پولش هستش ولی پولیش رو ندارم چیکار کنم میام از شرکت علمی پژوهشی ایران که همه چیز اورجینال از کمپانی میخریه میام از اون انتی ویروس 7 میلیون رو با 50 هزار تومان کپی شو میگرم و کار خودم رو راه میندازم . حالا بیا حساب کن ما یه شرکت داریم که کارش فقط کرک کردن برنامه ها هستش میاد 30 گیگ برنامه دانلود میکنه و برادر و خواهران زحمت کش رو میزاره سر برنامه فقط کرک کن برنامه رو تغیر دادن برنامه رو به نام خودشون ثبت میکنن و یک مجموعه نرم افزاری درست میکنن همه با کله میخرن طرف دیگه چی میخواد هرچی برنامه میخواد مجموعه که خریده داره طرف چی مریزی داری اینترنت دانلود منجیر که 50 هزار تومان قیمت اصلش هستش رو پول بده بخری 30 هزار تومان میده یه لرد میخره تمام اونها رو داشته باشه . ببنید وقتی کشور های خارجی زحمت میکشن برنامه مینویسن تا بفروشن ایران هم زحمت میکشه شرکت هاش برنامه رو دانلود میکنه و کرک میکنن و میفروشن وقتی با این شرکت ها بر خورد نمیشه به نظر شما با این افراد که برای خوش گزاری برنامه نویسی میکنن تا میبنن کسی سفارش برنامه گرفته با قیمت یک میلیون تومان طرف سری میاد مشتری طرف رو با 500 هزار تومان کمتر میکشه به سمت خودش . باید اول حساب این افراد مشتری دزد رو رسید که خوش شرینی میکنن برنامه رو مفت میفروشن . دوم یه کار اشتباه که انجام میدیم ما میایم بابت یه برنامه زحمت میکشیم و اون رو سورسش رو در اختیار مردم قرار میدیم یکی هم زحمت میکشه فایل رو دانلود و  تغییر میده و به کل مردم میفروشه . اگه قرار به آموزش دادن به بچه های برنامه نویس هستش شما کد لازم اگه مربوط به ذخیره اطلاعات هستش شما همون کد ذخیره اطلاعات رو بزارید نیایید یه برنامه بنویسید بزارید برای آموزش یکی دیگه بیاد کامل ترش کنه و بگه خوب این نصف زحمت رو کشیده من نصف زحمت دیگه رو میکشم و میفروشم به نام خودم. اگه بتونیم برنامه های خودمون رو تحت یه سیستم بفروشیم که عمل کپی رایت براش نباشه و کداش رو با برنامی تغییر بدیم کسی دیگه زحمت نکشه بیاد برنامه تغییر بده و بفروشه.

----------


## hamidhws

والا به نظر منم مشکل نبود قانون محکم کپی رایت هست. ولی اینم باید دقت داشت که اگه مثلا توی ایران کپی رایت کاملا رعایت بشه کدوممون پول نرم افزار اورجینال داریم بدیم؟پس با شرایط دلار و تورم توی کشورمون اگه کپی رایت رعایت بشه مشکلات خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه. میمونه 1 راه دیگه اونم فروش نرم افزار در مارکت های خارجیه: اگر جنبه تحریم رو در نظر نگیریم (فرض کنیم راهی پیدا کنیم که تحریم رو دور بزنیم), فروش نرم افزار در مارکت های خارجی به شدت پر سوده! چطور؟ اول اینکه با دلار میفروشید و با توجه به قیمت دلار توی ایران شما 2 برابر سود میکنید. دوم اینکه ارز وارد مملکت میشه (منظورم اینکه دلیل خوبی میتونه باشه که حتی دولت هم حمایت کنه) . و خیلی مزیت دیگه . من بررسی کردم تا اینجا فقط 1 مشکل بود اونم تحریم ایران ,اما شما اگه مثلا یکی از بستگانتون توی کشورهای مورد پوشش مارکت ها داشته باشید راحت میتونه کارهای مالیشو براتون انحام بده و هیچ مشکلی هم نیست.حالا اگه یه ارگان مثلا نقش همون بستگان رو بازی کنه ... فکر کنم منظورم رو فهمیدید! یعنی مثلا یه شرکت واسط (حامی) که مکانش هم خارج کشور هست کار فروش رو انجام بده و ما هم نرم افزار هارو به اون شرکت واسط بدیم برامون توی مارکت ها بفروشه. به همین راحتی فقط کمی حمایت لازمه با چاشنی اعتماد

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

تا الان چندین بار گفتم الان هم میگم ... جواب همه ی این مشکلات تشکیل شبکه از برنامه نویسان هست با قوانین خاص

خب davidrobert عزیز و قتی این تشکیلات باشه و هزاران نفر عضو این تشکیلات باشن این تشکیلات دولت و مجلس و ... رو مجبور میکنه که این طور رفتار ها رو غییر قانونی بشناسه ... 
خب وقتیغییر قانونی باشه ... دیگه شرکت نماهایی مثل نوین پندار و ... مجموعه نرم افزاری کرک شده بیرون نمیدن و نیاز به برنامه ها تشدید میشه چون کار بر ها برنامه نیاز دارن ... 
وقتی سایت هایی مثل میهن دانلود یا سافات 98 نرم افزار کرک داخل سایت آپ نکنن خب ملن نرم افزار نیاز میشن و تنها راهشون یا خرید نرم افزار ها هست و یا دانلود اون از سایت های خارجی به صورت تریال ... که مشکلاتی داره ...

بزارین عملی بهتون بگم ... 

یه نرم افزار هست به نام X
1. این X دیگه داخل ایران کرک نمیشه چون غییر قانونی هستش 
2. این X نسخه ی تریالش 30 روزه هست و پایدار نسیت
3. قیمت این X 50  هزار تومن هست
4. مردم به این X نیاز دارن
5. ایران این X رو به صورت ایرانی شبیه سازی میکنه و یا بهترشو میسازه
6. به خواطر حمایت از مشتریان ایرانی این X ایرانی رو به قیمت 10 هزار تومن عرضه میکنن (به صرفه هست در مقابل نمونه ی خارجی)
7. این X به کشور های دیگه هم صادر میشه به همون قیمت 50 هزار تومن

و اما این وسط چی میشه ؟

1.ایران در ساخت X خود کفا میشه
2.برنامه نویسان ایرانی پولدار میشن
3.مشتریان ایرانی به صورت قنونی دارای یک نرم افزار پایدار با پشتیبانی کامل و محلی میشن
4.ایران از سوی شرکت های خارجی در مورد نرم افزار به رسمیت شناخته میشه (به خواطر کپی رایت)
5. ایران به عنوان چند کشور تولید کننده ی برتر نرم افزار شناخته میشه+ یه کشور صادر کننده در این زمینه میشیم و میتونیم فرهنگ سازی هم کنیم (مثل بازی ها)
6.دیگه منتظر نیستیم ببینیم ماکروسافت یا ... قراره برامون چه سرنوشتی تایین کنن !

نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
به نظر من اگه ما هم شرکت بزرگی مثل ماکروسافت، گوگل، یاهوو...... در کشورمون داشته باشیم که بهترین هارو از سطح کشور استخدام کنه و هدفش انجام خدمت و دنیا و نشان دادن قابلیت خودشبه سطح دنیا باشه و بهترین امکانات و حقوق را به برنامه نویساش بده اونوقته که ایرانم در زمینه برنامه نویسی حرفی برای گفتن داره.
متاسفانه اکثریت ایرانیا به این حرفه عشق نمیورزند فقط ازش درامدزایی میکنند و تمام.

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
اگه شما یه رفتار پسندیده ای رو داشته باشید، *چه لزومی داره که حتما* بقیه هم به اون رو بیارن؟!
اگه شما از نرم افزار های کرک شده استفاده نکنی، اگه شما پول نرم افزار ها رو اون طور که باید بدی، اگه شما از نرم افزار های رایگان و قانونی استفاده کنی، اگه شما...، مگه مردمی که به خلاف *عادت کردن* میان *به نام بشریت* رفتار شما رو در پیش بگیرن؟!  :قهقهه: 
وقتی سایت های دانلود نرم افزارهای کرک شده جمع شدن، اون موقع بیاید خودتون رو درست کنید، چون اگه شما خودتون رو درست کنید ولی راه خلاف باز باشه، مردم خلاف نمی کنن؟!
چرا خرید Windows به قیمت دو سه هزار تومن جرم محسوب نمی شه و جریمه نداره؟!
چرا *خرید نرم افزار های کرک شده ی خارجی از فروشگاه ها* جرم محسوب نمی شه؟!
چرا این قدر راحت یه بسته ی نرم افزاری با ارزش بسیار بالا رو به شما با قیمت 50 هزار تومن می فروشن و کسی جلوشون رو نمی گیره؟! تازه اگه شما بسته ی نرم افزاری شون رو کپی کنی ناراحت هم می شن!  :قهقهه: 
نکنه چون اون تولید کننده هاش مسلمون نیستن یا دشمن ما هستن...؟!
آخه وقتی کاربر *پول فلان نرم افزار خارجی رو نمی ده* و مفت مفت ازش استفاده می کنه، می آد *پول نمونه ی داخلی اش رو بده؟!*  :قهقهه: 
حالا شما بیا از نرم افزار های کرک شده استفاده نکن! حالا شما بیا پول آنتی ویروست رو بده!
جلوی این ها رو به این سادگی نمی شه گرفت... *چماق و اسلحه می خواد*... *پیگرد قانونی می خواد*... با دو تا قفل و سریال این مشکلات حل نشده تا حالا...
این ها *وظیفه* ی پلیس و نهاد های دولتیه... نه وظیفه ی یه نهاد مردمی و خودگردان که اختیارات دستگاه های امنیتی رو نداره... البته این مردم می تونن پیشنهادش رو بدن... خواستشون رو بگن...
اما چرا مردم رغبتی به قانون کپی رایت ندارن؟ چرا این خواسته رو ندارن؟
شاید شما بگی عادت کردن... *یه نهاد امنیتی باید جلوی این عادت به خلاف رو بگیره*... قوم لوط هم به یه چیزی عادت کرده بودن!
شاید شما بگی هزینه اش زیاده... *اون موقع است که قدر نرم افزار های Open Source و Freeware و این جور چیزا رو می فهمن*... اون موقع است که رغبت بیش تری به تولیدات داخلی نشون می دن وقتی که رقابت بین تولیدات داخل و خارج از نظر قیمت و کیفیت و... ایجاد بشه...
*از ماست که برماست!*

----------


## hamidhws

> تا الان چندین بار گفتم الان هم میگم ... جواب همه ی این مشکلات تشکیل شبکه از برنامه نویسان هست با قوانین خاص
> 
> خب davidrobert عزیز و قتی این تشکیلات باشه و هزاران نفر عضو این تشکیلات باشن این تشکیلات دولت و مجلس و ... رو مجبور میکنه که این طور رفتار ها رو غییر قانونی بشناسه ... 
> خب وقتیغییر قانونی باشه ... دیگه شرکت نماهایی مثل نوین پندار و ... مجموعه نرم افزاری کرک شده بیرون نمیدن و نیاز به برنامه ها تشدید میشه چون کار بر ها برنامه نیاز دارن ... 
> وقتی سایت هایی مثل میهن دانلود یا سافات 98 نرم افزار کرک داخل سایت آپ نکنن خب ملن نرم افزار نیاز میشن و تنها راهشون یا خرید نرم افزار ها هست و یا دانلود اون از سایت های خارجی به صورت تریال ... که مشکلاتی داره ...
> 
> بزارین عملی بهتون بگم ... 
> 
> یه نرم افزار هست به نام X
> ...


برادر من عزیز من 1 ساعته دارم گل لگد میکنم؟



> والا به نظر منم مشکل نبود قانون محکم کپی رایت هست. ولی اینم باید دقت داشت که اگه مثلا توی ایران کپی رایت کاملا رعایت بشه کدوممون پول نرم افزار اورجینال داریم بدیم؟پس با شرایط دلار و تورم توی کشورمون اگه کپی رایت رعایت بشه مشکلات خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه.


شما چرا فقط 1 طرف قضیه رو نگاه میکنید؟شما خودتون هم نرم افزار های مورد نیازتون (برای ساخت نرم افزار ) رو به همین صورت کرک تهیه میکنید. هیچ فکر کردید اگه جلوی کرک اون ها گرفته بشه و مجبور بشید بصورت اوریجینال تهیه کنید چی میشه؟ این میشه همون مثل از چاله در بیایم بیفتیم تو چاه! خواهش میکنم قبل از دادن طرح حداقل یکم بهش فکر کنید!




> جواب همه ی این مشکلات تشکیل شبکه از برنامه نویسان هست با قوانین خاص


اگه فقط پست قبلی منو میخوندید متوجه میشدید جوابو داده بودم!



> یه شرکت واسط (حامی) که مکانش هم خارج کشور هست کار فروش رو انجام بده و ما هم نرم افزار هارو به اون شرکت واسط بدیم برامون توی مارکت ها بفروشه


اگه منظورم رو متوجه نشدید بزارید اینطوری بگم
شرکت x که در واقع تحت پوشش دولت خودمونه در کشوری مثل کانادا ثبت میشه 
شرکت x یه حساب مثلا توی گوگل پلی میسازه (برای فروش app هاش)
شرکت x یه وبسایت داره که از طریق اون ما میتونیم app های خودمون رو توش اپلود کنیم و اون شرکت هم اونا رو میگیره میزاره تو مارکت و به اسم خودش میفروشه
ما توی وبسایت شرکت x یه حساب کاربری داریم که بر اساس تعداد فروش اون نرم افزار توی مارکت ها مقدار ریالیشو به حساب کاربری ما و در نهایت به حساب بانکی داخلی ما واریز میکنه

----------


## davidrobert

آخه رئیس شرکت سازنده نرم افزار ها ایران نیست که بری شکایت کنه و بگی این شرکت داره به من خیانت میکنه و نرم افزار من رو کپی میکنه و میفروشه پلیس هم میبینی شرکتی شاکی برنامش نیست مگیه حق کپی رایت آزاد و من که نمیبنیم رئیس میکروسفات بیاد از این شرکت شکایت کنه اون شرکت میگه به درک این ها کپی پست میکنن تو این کشور در عوض من 99 درصد کشور های جهان برنامه هاشون رو از من میگردن ایران رو ولش کن بره اینقدر کپی پست کنه تا روسش کشیده بشه. و از طرفی شرکت سازنده نرم افزار ها هم میترسه بیاد ایران که وقتی پاش ایران بریسه به جایی اینکه اونهای که نرم افزار رو کپی کردن برین زندان خود رئیس شرکت سازنده نرم افزار رو مامورای ایرانی میندازن زندان و میگن طرف جاسوس بود گرفتیم نمی یان بگن طرف شاکی بود که کلی شرکت میاد نرم افزارش رو کرک میکنه و کپی شو میفروشه. بلکه رئیس شرکت خارجی رو میندازن زندان. که بی اینجا داستن میریسیم این شرکت های کراکی که برنامه کرک میکنن شاکی ندارن و اونها هم با خونسردی به کاریشون میریسن. و اصراف نمیکنن به جایی اینکه یه برنامه اصل رو یه نفر استفاده کنه یه کپی میزنن ازش تا کل ایران استفاده. :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## hamidhws

> سلام.
> به نظر من اگه ما هم شرکت بزرگی مثل ماکروسافت، گوگل، یاهوو...... در کشورمون داشته باشیم که بهترین هارو از سطح کشور استخدام کنه و هدفش انجام خدمت و دنیا و نشان دادن قابلیت خودشبه سطح دنیا باشه و بهترین امکانات و حقوق را به برنامه نویساش بده اونوقته که ایرانم در زمینه برنامه نویسی حرفی برای گفتن داره.
> متاسفانه اکثریت ایرانیا به این حرفه عشق نمیورزند فقط ازش درامدزایی میکنند و تمام.


 عزیزم چند سالته؟
شما این حرفو که زدی جک بود یا ...؟
امیدوارم شوخی کرده باشی, عزیز من الان 2 ساله یه پروژه بزرگ 170 میلیونی با کمک 2 شرکت برنامه نویسی برداشتم که حتی تا پای قرارداد هم پیش رفت اما بدلیل نبود بودجه به حالت تعلیق در اومد! شما چه فکری پیش خودتون کردید؟شما اصلا میدونی سرمایه و بودجه لازمه برای راه اندازی یه شرکت در اندازه 1 دهم گوگل چقدره؟شما بخش خصوصی توی ایران میشناسی که اینقدر بودجه داشته باشه؟(روی کمک دولت اصلا حساب نکن چون بودجه رو صرف کارای مهمتری میکنه مثل دادن وام 300 هزار میلیاردی به آقا زاده ها :|)

----------


## davidrobert

> برادر من عزیز من 1 ساعته دارم گل لگد میکنم؟
> 
> 
> شما چرا فقط 1 طرف قضیه رو نگاه میکنید؟شما خودتون هم نرم افزار های مورد نیازتون (برای ساخت نرم افزار ) رو به همین صورت کرک تهیه میکنید. هیچ فکر کردید اگه جلوی کرک اون ها گرفته بشه و مجبور بشید بصورت اوریجینال تهیه کنید چی میشه؟ این میشه همون مثل از چاله در بیایم بیفتیم تو چاه! خواهش میکنم قبل از دادن طرح حداقل یکم بهش فکر کنید!
> 
> 
> اگه فقط پست قبلی منو میخوندید متوجه میشدید جوابو داده بودم!
> 
> اگه منظورم رو متوجه نشدید بزارید اینطوری بگم
> ...


 برادر من اگه ما باز نرم افزار رو بسازیم تو سایت سوپر ماکت برای فروش یکی میخره هم خودش استفاده میکنه و هم کپی شو میده کسی دیگه و نمیشه که قفل ایمین برنامه رو هم تو سوپر مارکت گذاشت طرف قفل اینم رو از سوپر مارکت بگیره و وصل کنه پشت کیس . به نظر شما جور در میاد.برنامه های که قفل ایمین دارن. چطور قفل ایمین رو بریسونیم. به طرف که فقط یه نفر استفاده کنه نه 100 نفر.

----------


## hamidhws

> برادر من اگه ما باز نرم افزار رو بسازیم تو سایت سوپر ماکت برای فروش یکی میخره هم خودش استفاده میکنه و هم کپی شو میده کسی دیگه و نمیشه که قفل ایمین برنامه رو هم تو سوپر مارکت گذاشت طرف قفل اینم رو از سوپر مارکت بگیره و وصل کنه پشت کیس . به نظر شما جور در میاد.برنامه های که قفل ایمین دارن. چطور قفل ایمین رو بریسونیم. به طرف که فقط یه نفر استفاده کنه نه 100 نفر.


عزیزم شما باید نرم افزار بسازی برای مصرف خارج از کشور نه مصرف خارجی!ببین, ما توی کشورمون کپی رایت نداریم درست؟خوب میایم از این مزیت! برای خرید مفت نرم افزارهای اون اجنبی ها استفاده میکنیم! . حالا ما خودمون میخوایم از داخل تولید کننده باشیم که نباید بیایم توی کشوری که کپی رایت نداره بفروشیم! ما نرم افزار میسازیم بعدش میندازیم به همون اجنبی ها :D اونا هم خودشون هم قوانین کپی رایت دارن هم ساختار مناسب :)

----------


## hamidhws

اینجا ویرایش نداره؟
این قسمت رو ویرایش میکنم 


> شما باید نرم افزار بسازی برای مصرف خارج از کشور نه مصرف خارجی


شما باید نرم افزار بسازی برای مصرف خارج از کشور نه مصرف داخلی

----------


## m.webgard

سلام
من موندم چه اصراریه که قانون کپی رایت اجرا بشه، این کلی دنگ و فنگ داره و بدون خواست مسئولین عملی نیست
به نظرم اگرم مشکل حل شدنی باشه، با ایجاد اتحادیه برنامه نویسی حل میشه.
طوری که قیمت های نرم افزارهایی که خودمون مینویسیم حساب و کتاب داشته باشه و برنامه نویس مجبور باشه تاییدیه ی نرم افزاری که تولید میکنه رو از این اتحادیه بگیره. اینطوری قبل از ارائه نرم افزار به مشتری، قیمتش در اتحادیه مورد بحث قرار میگیره.
نه اینکه هرکی هرچی دلش خواست قیمت بده

----------


## davidrobert

بچه ها اگه اتحادی صورت نمیگیره خودمون بیام یه اتحادی بشیم هرکس با قیمت اصلی برنامه خودش رو بفروشه ولی این رو هم در ننظر داشته باشیم یکی دیگه از خودمون به هم مون ناره نزنه و مشتری که برای ما هستش رو با قیمت پایین ور داره برای خودش . به جای اینکه بی یایم پشت هم رو خالی کنیم تا میبنیم اون گرون میده بیام سری ارزون تر به اون سفارش بدیم خودمون بنویسیم و نان خودمون رو اجر کنیم و همین طور این رو هم در نظر بگرید که وقتی کسی سفارش برنامه میده میبینی طرف انجام میده فقط یه خورده منتظر ببینی سفارش برنامه با اون قیمت به گوشی کی رسیده وقتی فهمید به گوش کسی رسیده اون طرف هم سری زنگ میزنه سلام خوبی چرا پول مفت بابات نرم افزار اونقدر میدی بده من با قیمت پایین تر برات انجام میده . هچی به طرف زنگ بزن به گو منصرف شدم. خودم منویسیم اون 1 میلیون میگیره من 800 هزار تومان میگیریم اعل باقیش رو بزار تو جیبت .
حالا بیاد ببنید وقتی از خودی که برنامه نویس خوب داریم نارو میخوریم چه بریسی به شرکت های کراکی. یا همان کرک . بچه ها اگه کسی پروژه رو میگیری یکی دیگه نامردی نکنه و خود شیرنی نکونه پروزه رو بگیره . و بگی شما به این شخص دادی و باید از همین شخص برنامه رو بخواهید اون موقع طرف مجبور میشه از همان شخص به همان قیمت بگیره وقتی مشتری های هم رو با قیمت پایین نگریم طرف هم خیالش راحت نمیشی و میبنی کارش پش طرف گیر هستش که باید برنامه رو از طرف بخره 1 میلیون چون کسی دیگه نمیاد سفارش اون رو بگیره . حالا وقتی طرف دید قضی این طوری هستش و برنامه نویس ها هوای هم رو دارن مطمئن باشید هرکس سفارش خودش رو میگیری به طور مستقیم نه یکی بگیری و بعد اون بیاد بگیره . وقتی یکی بگیره همان شخص هم میبنی کسی سری پروژش رو نگرفته اون پروژه کسی دیگه رو نمیگیری وقتی اون به من خنجیر نزده منم خنجیر نمیزنم و نانش رو آجر نمکنیم وقتی خودمون همچین اتحادی بشیم و برنامه های هم رو سری از هم نگریم مطمئن باشید دیگه کار ما بی ارزش نمیشه این طور هر کس که سفارش میده از همان شخص میگیری نه اینکه سفارش بدی به کسی و از کسی دیگه بگیره . از همان شخص اول طرف برنامه رو بده و سفارش رو بگیره و قرار داد هم بنویسی که در صورت لغو قرار داد طرف هزینش بر نمیگرده و جریمه داره چون بابت کاری که گفتی منصرف شده. وقتی پولیشون داده نشه میفهمن باید جریمه کار رو بدن که کسی رو اعلاف یه پورژه نکنن و بعد با قیمت پایین بدن به کسی دیگه. اون موقع که جریمه باشه حساب کار دستش میاد پروژه رو به همون شخصی که داده از همان شخص بگیره.

----------


## httplistener

با سلام مجدد



> *از ماست که برماست!*


با این جمله گنده ای که نوشتی موافقم اما بقیه گفته هاتون دقیقا در تضاد با این جملتون هست




> سلام دوستان!
> اگه شما یه رفتار پسندیده ای رو داشته باشید، *چه لزومی داره که حتما* بقیه هم به اون رو بیارن؟!
> اگه شما از نرم افزار های کرک شده استفاده نکنی، اگه شما پول نرم افزار ها  رو اون طور که باید بدی، اگه شما از نرم افزار های رایگان و قانونی استفاده  کنی، اگه شما...، مگه مردمی که به خلاف *عادت کردن* میان *به نام بشریت* رفتار شما رو در پیش بگیرن؟! 
> وقتی سایت های دانلود نرم افزارهای کرک شده جمع شدن، اون موقع بیاید خودتون  رو درست کنید، چون اگه شما خودتون رو درست کنید ولی راه خلاف باز باشه،  مردم خلاف نمی کنن؟!
> 
> .........................
> ..........................


دوست عزیز،چرا ما نمیایم جمعی فکر بکنیم؟ چرا فقط خودمون رو می بینیم؟چرا نمی تونیم خودمون رو زیر مجموعه جامعه ای ببینیم که رفتارمون توش موثره؟
قانون وقتی می تونه وضع و اجرا بشه که یک خواست عمومی به وجود بیاد،برخورد قانونی زمانی معنا میده که
تخطی کنندگان در اقلیت باشند.
من الان یک کاری که اومدم کردم جوری با آشنایانی که آشغال به زمین میندازند برخورد کردم که الان اگه بخوان آشغالی رو زمین بندازن این ور اون ور رو یه نگاهی میندازن که من اونجا نباشم!!
نیومدم که بگیرم کتکشون بزنم،شما وقتی تو یه جمعی هستی می بینی آشغالو میندازن زمین شما بیا این کارو نکن ببین چه تاثیری میزاره.
بنده یک چند وقت پیش با دوستم و دوستش که یک بازیگر سینما هست سوار ماشین بودیم،ما سه تا بستنی گرفته بودیم که اون آقاهه بعد از خوردنش ظرفش رو انداخت بیرون،من که تا اون لحظه احترام خواصی به ایشون قائل بودم دیگه از چشمم افتادن،یجورایی فهمیدم که این آدم نمی تونه الگویی برای من نوعی باشه،من  یک نایلون گرفتم طرف دوستم و گفتم آشغال بندازه اونجا، و آشغال ها رو گذاشتم تو داشبورد که بعد بندازم آشغالی،بلافاصله اون یارو هه عکس العمل نشون داد که آقا منم همیشه آشغالو بیرون نمیندازم ولی ایندفعه نمیدونم...
خوب حالا این فرد آیا بازم میاد از این کارا بکنه؟
راستی حرف از بازیگر شد،خود ما ها چقدر حق کپی این فیلمای سینمایی یا فیلمای خانگی رو رعایت می کنیم؟ راستش من که دلم میسوزه واسه این مهران مدیری،بیچاره اینقد میاد خواهش می کنه که این فیلم ها رو کپی نکنید ولی کو گوش شنوا..
من اگر برخیزم-تو اگر برخیزی-همه برمی خیزند
من اگر بنشینم- تو اگر بنشینی-چه کسی برخیزد؟؟
بعد هم یه لطفی بکن از این شکلکه کمتر استفاده بکن [-->  :قهقهه:  <--]
چون این به نظرم یجورایی توهین به شعور کسانی هست که تو این تاپیک شرکت کردند..

----------


## davidrobert

بچه ها تنها راهی جلوگیری از مفت فروشی اینکه کسی برنامه میگیره کسی دیگه نیاد برنامه رو ارزون بگیره وبگه شما به این شخص سفارش دادید و باید از همان شخص بگرید. وقتی این طوری خودمون حق هم رو رایت کنیم و طرف مجبور میشه برنامه رو به اون شخصی که سفارش داده بگیره دیگه این طوری تجمعی به وجود نمیاد وقتی کسی پروژه کسی رو نگیره اون موقع اونم پروژه اون رو نمیگیره همین طوری میبنن کسی نان اون یکی رو آجر نمیکنه اونم نان کسی دیگه رو آجر نمیکنه و اون مقعس که کار ما ارزش داره وگر نه کسی بیاد پروژه بگیره و یکی از خودم سری بیاد همان پروژه رو با قیمت پایین بگیره معلوم کار ما بی ارزش میشه. و طرف میگه کاری انجام نمیدن چند تا دکمه میزنن دیگه نمیگه طرف چشمش و چالیش در میاد بابت برنامه نویسی و بعضی موقع طرف بخاطر 2 کلمه کلی گیر میکنه این ها رو نمیگه خودم بعضی موقع بخاطر یه کلمه تا پروژم مثل خر گیر کردم چی کار کنم این درست کار کنه دیدم فقط برنامه یه N بزارم درست کار میکنه بعد از 3 روز . حالا وقتی کسی از خودمون از خودمون برای خودمون ارزش قائل نباشه و برنامه رو به صورت مفت از چنگیمون در بیاره و ارزون بسازه و بفروشه این طوری کار ما بی ارزش میشه . ولی وقتی کسی پروژه رو بگیره با قیمت اصلی و کسی دیگه نیاد پایین بگیره اون موقع کار ما بی ارزش نمیشه. باعث میشه کسی پروژه کسی رو نگیره و نان کسی هم آجر نشه هرکس هم پروژه خودش رو بگیره.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

بازم سلام ... اگه بخوام جواب همه رو بدم خیلی طولانی میشه ... کلی میگم  !

بزارین یه چیزی بهتون بگم ... من با نظر hamidhws موافق هستم !
یادمه چند ماه پیش یکی از دوستام میخواست یه شرکت داخل آلمان راه بندازه برای دور زدن تحریمات شرکت هایی مثل اپل و مایکرسافت ... (App Store و Win Store و ... )
اما یه کار جالب دیگه هم میخواست انجام بده .... خب این شرکت تولیداتی خواهد داشت .... دوستم میخواست این تولیدات رو با نام کشور آلمان دست مردم دنیا بده .... اینطوری محصولات ایرانی با نام آلمانی به دست مردم میرسه ... این هم مشکل داشت و هم نه !
مشکلاتش این بود که برنامه ای که ما با زحمت نوشتیم و یا خود اون شرکت با زحمت تولید کرده باید با نام کشور آلمان توزیع میشد ... 
و اما اینطوری میتونستیم تحریم ها رو دور بزنیم + در صنعت نرم افزار خودکفا باشیم (با فروشی که داشتیم حتما میتونستیم)  +  نرم افزار هامون کپی رایت داشتن و فروش میکردن + فرهنگ سازی میکردیم و ...
البته من خودم چنتا دوست خارجی دارم که بعضی هاشون برنامه نویس هستن اما نمیتونم بهشون اعتماد کنم ... برای همینم هست دارم دنبال راه حلی در ایران میگردم .  
حالا من خودم این نظر رو دارم ... وقتی یه تشکییلات خود گردان تشکیل بشه میتونیم از آمریکا و ... درخواست کنیم که این بخش از تحریمات رو اعمال نکنه ... یا به ساز مان ملل بگیم ... چون صنعت نرم افزار یه صنعت جهانی هست .... الان دنیا تغییر کرده یه برنامه نویس داخل همون آمریکا مشکل براش پیش میاد تمام دنیا پشتش در میان حالا فکر کنید این تشکیلات با مشکل رو برو شه و ما درخواست کمک از برنامه نویس های دیگه کنیم ... خب مطمعن باشید برنامه نویس های دیگه در هر جای دنیا که باشن با ما خواهند بود مخصوصا برنامه نویس های آمریکایی ... همونایی رو میگم که از حقوق بشر حرف میزنن !

به صد ها دلیل ما میتونیم آمریکا رو مجبور کنیم این حریمات رو از این بخش برداره .... اما تنها لازمش با هم بودنه !
شنیدیت که در بخش قطعات کامپیوتر و فروش نرم افزار های خارجی تا الان تحریم بودیم و آمریکا این تحریمات رو برداشته !
تنها دلیلش این بوده که ایرانی ها بتونن با خارج از کشور در رابطه باشن و بتونن آزادی بیان داشته باشن و ...

این تا اینجا

خیلی ساده براتون میگم ... تا الان کار بنایی کردین ... ؟
بنا ها شاید اونقدر سواد نداشته باشن که اسم خودشونو بنویسن و یا اونقدر سواد دارن که عقلشون از ما بیشتره !

فرضا شما میخوایید یه ساختمون بسازید و به یه معمار نیاز دارید ...
خب پروژه رو به معمار میدین با قیمت 6 میلیون ... خب همون موقع که معمار دست به کار مشیشه میبینید که معماری دیکه پروژه رو 5 میلیون پیشنهاد میده ... و شما قبول میکنید و به بنای اول میگین و ردش میکنید .... خب چی میشه ... بنای دوم کار رو قبول نمیکنه ... 
این واقعیت داره ... من هنوز نتونستم بفهمم چی شده که اینطوری شدن ... مثل ما جمع نشدن و تصمیم نگرفتن ... 

به همین سادگی بنای دوم میگه کاری که نیمه رها شده رو تکمیل نمیکنه مگردر دو صورت 
1 بنای اول اجازه بده و راضی باشه
2 بنای اول کاری خاصی کرده باشه که مشتری اونو رد کرده باشه 

چرا ما اینطوری نیستیم ... به نظرتون ما خیلی از بنا ها عقب تریم ؟

البته این وسط بنا هایی هم هستند به به دلیل گرفتاری این قانون رو زیر پا میگذارن !.

الان نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## Boy_nn

سلام دوستان 
1-نمی دونم وقتی خود ما به هر دلیلی حاضر نیستم پول برای نرم افزار بدیم به چه دلیلی بقیه باید برای برنامه ما پول بدن
2-یه سری به سایت کدپروجکت بزن ببین سورس گذاشتن یعنی چی
3-بازار آزاد یعنی که هر کسی به هر قیمتی خواست برنامه خودشو بفروشه هیچ دولت و سازمانی هم نمیتونه برای نرم افزاری قیمت تعیین کنه قیمت نرم افزار در بازار آزاد مشخص میشه
4-شماها کدومتون حاضرید پول بیشتری برای انجام یک کار مشخص اونم بدون هیچ دلیلی بدید که از بقیه توقع چنین کاری رو دارید
5-حرف از تحریم می زنیم چند تا نرم افزار ایرانی هست که قابل ارائه در فروشگاه نرم افزار باشه (نرم افزاری که عمومی باشه  نه نرم ازار مالی و... و یا نرم افزار های خاص زبان فارسی) توقع دارید یه نرم افزار که برای نوشتنش 4و5 ساعت وقت گذاشتین رو توی به چه قیمتی بفروشی اونم وقتی که نمونه های رایگانش توی اینترنت پر هست
6-سطح برنامه نویسی ما پایینه کمتر تیم به دربخور ایرانی هست که برای نوشتن برنامه هایی غیر از سیستم های مالی جمع شده باشن و یا سایتهای فارسی (که معمولا" کپی سایتهای خارجی هست)
7-مشکل اصلی اینه که فقط دنبال نوشتن هستیم هیچ وقت نمی شینیم فکر کنیم چی بنویسیم که نو باشه جدید باشه (نه صرفا" کپی نرم افزاری های خارجی) اونوقت میشه کاری کرد (یه تیم جمع کرد ... )
در ضمن اگه کسی که کار دومش برنامه نویسی هست باعث بی کاری مامیشه همون بهتر که بشه....
به نظر من مشکل اصلی اکثر برنامه نویسهای ایران کم سوادی و پرتوقع بودنه (شرمنده ولی نظر منه)

----------


## davidrobert

> بازم سلام ... اگه بخوام جواب همه رو بدم خیلی طولانی میشه ... کلی میگم  !
> 
> بزارین یه چیزی بهتون بگم ... من با نظر hamidhws موافق هستم !
> یادمه چند ماه پیش یکی از دوستام میخواست یه شرکت داخل آلمان راه بندازه برای دور زدن تحریمات شرکت هایی مثل اپل و مایکرسافت ... (App Store و Win Store و ... )
> اما یه کار جالب دیگه هم میخواست انجام بده .... خب این شرکت تولیداتی خواهد داشت .... دوستم میخواست این تولیدات رو با نام کشور آلمان دست مردم دنیا بده .... اینطوری محصولات ایرانی با نام آلمانی به دست مردم میرسه ... این هم مشکل داشت و هم نه !
> مشکلاتش این بود که برنامه ای که ما با زحمت نوشتیم و یا خود اون شرکت با زحمت تولید کرده باید با نام کشور آلمان توزیع میشد ... 
> و اما اینطوری میتونستیم تحریم ها رو دور بزنیم + در صنعت نرم افزار خودکفا باشیم (با فروشی که داشتیم حتما میتونستیم)  +  نرم افزار هامون کپی رایت داشتن و فروش میکردن + فرهنگ سازی میکردیم و ...
> البته من خودم چنتا دوست خارجی دارم که بعضی هاشون برنامه نویس هستن اما نمیتونم بهشون اعتماد کنم ... برای همینم هست دارم دنبال راه حلی در ایران میگردم .  
> حالا من خودم این نظر رو دارم ... وقتی یه تشکییلات خود گردان تشکیل بشه میتونیم از آمریکا و ... درخواست کنیم که این بخش از تحریمات رو اعمال نکنه ... یا به ساز مان ملل بگیم ... چون صنعت نرم افزار یه صنعت جهانی هست .... الان دنیا تغییر کرده یه برنامه نویس داخل همون آمریکا مشکل براش پیش میاد تمام دنیا پشتش در میان حالا فکر کنید این تشکیلات با مشکل رو برو شه و ما درخواست کمک از برنامه نویس های دیگه کنیم ... خب مطمعن باشید برنامه نویس های دیگه در هر جای دنیا که باشن با ما خواهند بود مخصوصا برنامه نویس های آمریکایی ... همونایی رو میگم که از حقوق بشر حرف میزنن !
> ...


 سلام من فکر اونجاش رو کردم که چطور تحریم دور بزنیم برنامه فارسی رو به کشور های دیگه بفروشیم به نام ایران و دوم اینکه کسی نتونه برنامه رو بنویسی که به کار کسی نیاد و از یه طریقه به کار مردم بیاد و مردم مایل میشن اون رو به قیمت گفته شده بفروشن چون کسی نیست برنامه رو به همون نحوه بنویسی حتا با حساب های بانکی خودش تو بانک در ارتباط باشه با سیستم که کاریش راحت بیشه مجبور هستش برنامه من رو بگیره. چون نگیره درده سر های بانک هم میفته گردن ولی با سیستم حسابداری که با هاش کار میکنه بیشتر درده سر هاش کنار میری و با حساب بانکیش به طور مستقیم ارتباط داره تو بانک. ثبت اطلاعات براش راحت میشه که با گفتار فارسی اطلاعات رو ثبت و به زبان فارسی سیستم اطلاعات رو میخونه و میخوام پیاده کنم همچین چیزی رو روی برنامه تازه عمل کپی رایت روی برنامه جواب نمیده چون نرم افزار و سخت افزار با هم هستش و سخت افزار هم خراب بیشه هیچ کس نمی تونه درست کنه جز شرکت سازنده. و کسی هم سعی کنه باز کنه یه بمب کوچیک میزارم داخلیش وقتی دیدم زیاد داره ور میره باز کنه به هش هشدار میدیم سیستم رو میسوزنیم وقتی دیدیم طرف اهمیت نداد 30 ثانیه فقط میدیم از سیستم دور بیشه بعد سیستم رو میسوزونیم. و این طور میشه عمل کپی پست انجام نمیشه و اطلاعات طرف هم از بین میره که تا اون باشه به چیزی که نباید دسترسی پیدا کنه رو نباید دسترسی داشته باشه. تا اطلاعاتش از بین نره من ایدش رو دارم و میدونم برای ساختش چی ها میخواد وقتی برنامه تمام شد میخوام بسازیم سیستم رو با نرم افزار خودم کار کنه تا سیستم من برای بانک ها هستش و به برنامه من این امکان رو میده هر شخصی به حساب خودش دسترسی داشته باشه با نرم افزار. و سعی میکنم 99 درصد کار طرف چه خلافی و غیره رو بندازم جلو با برنامه و تمام حاب کتاب زندگیش هم بهش میدم.

----------


## davidrobert

> سلام دوستان 
> 1-نمی دونم وقتی خود ما به هر دلیلی حاضر نیستم پول برای نرم افزار بدیم به چه دلیلی بقیه باید برای برنامه ما پول بدن
> 2-یه سری به سایت کدپروجکت بزن ببین سورس گذاشتن یعنی چی
> 3-بازار آزاد یعنی که هر کسی به هر قیمتی خواست برنامه خودشو بفروشه هیچ دولت و سازمانی هم نمیتونه برای نرم افزاری قیمت تعیین کنه قیمت نرم افزار در بازار آزاد مشخص میشه
> 4-شماها کدومتون حاضرید پول بیشتری برای انجام یک کار مشخص اونم بدون هیچ دلیلی بدید که از بقیه توقع چنین کاری رو دارید
> 5-حرف از تحریم می زنیم چند تا نرم افزار ایرانی هست که قابل ارائه در فروشگاه نرم افزار باشه (نرم افزاری که عمومی باشه  نه نرم ازار مالی و... و یا نرم افزار های خاص زبان فارسی) توقع دارید یه نرم افزار که برای نوشتنش 4و5 ساعت وقت گذاشتین رو توی به چه قیمتی بفروشی اونم وقتی که نمونه های رایگانش توی اینترنت پر هست
> 6-سطح برنامه نویسی ما پایینه کمتر تیم به دربخور ایرانی هست که برای نوشتن برنامه هایی غیر از سیستم های مالی جمع شده باشن و یا سایتهای فارسی (که معمولا" کپی سایتهای خارجی هست)
> 7-مشکل اصلی اینه که فقط دنبال نوشتن هستیم هیچ وقت نمی شینیم فکر کنیم چی بنویسیم که نو باشه جدید باشه (نه صرفا" کپی نرم افزاری های خارجی) اونوقت میشه کاری کرد (یه تیم جمع کرد ... )
> در ضمن اگه کسی که کار دومش برنامه نویسی هست باعث بی کاری مامیشه همون بهتر که بشه....
> به نظر من مشکل اصلی اکثر برنامه نویسهای ایران کم سوادی و پرتوقع بودنه (شرمنده ولی نظر منه)


 دمت گرم حرف دلم من رو زدی ما میگیم چرا پیشرفت نمیکنیم چون دنبال تکنولوژی جدید نمی ریم ولی خودم دونبال هوش مصنوعی برای پولدار شدن خودم هستش و میخوام تمام جوامع سود جو رو بندازم اون ور طرف بابت برنامه گران من مجبور بیشه پول بده و نتونه بره برنامه ارزون رو از کسی دیگه سفارش بده روی همین هم دارم کار میکنم تا بسازم. جداً اگه شرکت های خارجی نبودن بی قید و شرط ما هم نبودیم چون اونها بودن که کامپیوتر رو ساختن نه ما اونها بودن زبان برنامه نویسی رو ابدا کردن نه ما حالا بیا فکر کن برادر *hamidhws* که میایی به خارجی ها میگی اجنبی و داری توهین میکنی خودت به خودمون اگه اونها نبودن ما دیگه باید میرفتیم دونبال عمل بنای نه مهندسی کامپیوتر چون لونهل بودن زندگی رو برای مردم دنیا راحت کردن اگه به ایران بود نه اعلان 100 سال آینده هم کسی نمی فهمید کامپیوتر چی چی بریسی به برنامه نویسی من به اونها احترام بیشتری قائل هستم چون با وجود اونها ما پیشرفت کردیم و از دوره قاجار در امدیم اگه اونها نبودن باید اعلان عمل حساب کتاب رو طرف با دفتر دستک انجام میداد تازه حساب کتابیش ببینی درسا از امد در میاد یا نه. ولی از برنامه که ما مینویسیم که کمک آمریکاه بودش تا ما برنامه نویسی نرم افزاریشون رو یاد بگریم تا برنامه بنویسیم و بفروشیم تا کار مردم هم راه بیفته و تو این بین میای به هم جوار های خودمون هم کمک میکنیم تا برنامه نویسی رو مثل خودمون یاد بگرین حتا بهتر از ما . ولی ما یه سعی نمکنیم این هستش فراتر از اونها پیش بریم. اگه سعی کنیم پیشرفت کنیم اون موقع کی هستش که سیستم های ما رو نخره طرف میبنی ما ه میتونیم سیستم جدید بسازیم میاد میخره وقتی میبنی ما رو همان ذخیر ، ویرایش و حذف و چاپ خودمون پیش میریم طرف میگه این با قیمت پایین برام انجام نده میدم به کسی دیگه برام انجام بده ولی وقتی سیستم جدید بسازیم کسی نتونه استفاده کنه میگه طرف میتونه بره سراق کسی دیگه مجبور هستش از همان شخص سیستم جدید رو بگیره چون میدونه این شخص بلده هستش نه کسی دیگه. به جای اینکه بگیم چرا کپی رایت رایت نمیشی چرا نمگیم ما فقط تو یه نقطه گیر کردیم و نمی خواهیم پیشرفت کنیم. ما باید اول خودمون رو به روز کنیم تا مردم هم مجبور بیشن برای راحتی خودشون سیستم جدید  رو بخرن دیده طرف میگی گران هستش نفروشید وایستید یه مدت ببنید طرف نمونه اون رو پیدا نمیکنی آخر سر مجبور بیاد بخره به همون قیمت چون چیزی رو مثل برای شما نستاختن اون موقع طرف مجبور برنامه شما رو بخره.

----------


## hamidhws

> میایی به خارجی ها میگی اجنبی و داری توهین میکنی


عزیز من توهین کجا بود! اجنبی به معنی خارجی و بیگانه هست!



> فکر اونجاش رو کردم که چطور تحریم دور بزنیم برنامه فارسی رو به کشور های دیگه بفروشیم


اخه عزیز من برادر من اون بابای امریکایی یا انگلیسی برنامه فارسی منو تورو میخواد چیکار؟! الان قرن ارتباطاته شما باید جهانی فکر کنی محلی عمل کنی(گفته بیل گیتس) نه برعکس!در ضمن اگه فکر کردی میتونی برنامه ای بسازی که کسی نتونه بسازه و بخاطر این فروش میکنی سخت در اشتباهی!با یه مهندسی معکوس راحت تا ته برنامتو میکشن بیرون فرداش 100 تا کپی عین همون با 1 دهم قیمت میریزن جلوت :D



> به کشور های دیگه بفروشیم به نام ایران


عزیزم ما 1 ساعت داریم خودمون رو جر میدیم (از بکار بردن این اصطلاح عذر میخوام) که کاری کنیم نفهمن ما ایرانی هستیم  اونوقت شما میگی بفروشیم به خارج به اسم ایران ? :D عزیزم میفهمی تحریم یعنی چی؟یعنی اگه بفهمن داری به نفع ایران فعالیت تجاری میکنی بلافاصله بلاک میکنن و اصلا هم براشون مهم نیست چقدر اونجا حساب بانکی یا اعتبار داری!




> مردم مایل میشن اون رو به قیمت گفته شده بفروشن


ما قراره برنامه بفروشیم به مردم نه مردم به ما 




> و کسی هم سعی کنه باز کنه یه بمب کوچیک میزارم داخلیش وقتی دیدم زیاد داره ور میره باز کنه به هش هشدار میدیم سیستم رو میسوزنیم وقتی دیدیم طرف اهمیت نداد 30 ثانیه فقط میدیم از سیستم دور بیشه بعد سیستم رو میسوزونیم. و این طور میشه عمل کپی پست انجام نمیشه و اطلاعات طرف هم از بین میره که تا اون باشه به چیزی که نباید دسترسی پیدا کنه رو نباید دسترسی داشته باشه.


کوتاه بیا نیازی به این همه خشونت نیست  :لبخند گشاده!:  فکر کنم فیلم هندی زیاد میبینی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من 1 ساعت دارم میگم نرم افزار میسازیم برای اون اجنبی ها بعدش خودشون با سیستم کپی رایتی که دارن مانع دسترسی غیر مجاز به نرم افزارامون میشن اونوقت شما میخوای بری برای بابای امریکایی نرم افزار فارسی طراحی کنی بعدش کادو کنی یه بمب هم بزاری توش براش پست کنی؟به اسم ایران اونم؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## davidrobert

> عزیز من توهین کجا بود! اجنبی به معنی خارجی و بیگانه هست!
> 
> اخه عزیز من برادر من اون بابای امریکایی یا انگلیسی برنامه فارسی منو تورو میخواد چیکار؟! الان قرن ارتباطاته شما باید جهانی فکر کنی محلی عمل کنی(گفته بیل گیتس) نه برعکس!در ضمن اگه فکر کردی میتونی برنامه ای بسازی که کسی نتونه بسازه و بخاطر این فروش میکنی سخت در اشتباهی!با یه مهندسی معکوس راحت تا ته برنامتو میکشن بیرون فرداش 100 تا کپی عین همون با 1 دهم قیمت میریزن جلوت :D
> 
> عزیزم ما 1 ساعت داریم خودمون رو جر میدیم (از بکار بردن این اصطلاح عذر میخوام) که کاری کنیم نفهمن ما ایرانی هستیم  اونوقت شما میگی بفروشیم به خارج به اسم ایران ? :D عزیزم میفهمی تحریم یعنی چی؟یعنی اگه بفهمن داری به نفع ایران فعالیت تجاری میکنی بلافاصله بلاک میکنن و اصلا هم براشون مهم نیست چقدر اونجا حساب بانکی یا اعتبار داری!
> 
> 
> ما قراره برنامه بفروشیم به مردم نه مردم به ما 
> 
> ...


 سلام برادر من اصلاً فیلم هندی نمی بنیم چون خوشم نمی یاد چون خخالی بندی تا دلت بخواد داری . دوم اینکه این سیستم به تمام زبان های دنیا هستش برای ایران به فارسی . کشور های خارجی هم به زبان خودشون میتونند استفاده کنن و سوم اینکه شما روی سیستم های سخت افزاری اپل می تونید یه سخت افزار از شرکت دیگه نسب کنید و استفاده کنید. خیر چون شرکت اپل سیستم های سخت افزاری که میسازی مرتبت به شرکت خودش هستن و سیستم های سخت افزاری خودش رو میشناسی این از این چون منی که میخوام سیستمی بسازم توش یه خورده شلوغ کاری کنم این هستش که کسی سعی نکنه بشکافتش تا ببینی چطور ساخته شده بخاطر همین یه بمب معمولی و کوچیک در هدی که دستگاه رو بسوزونی نه اینکه بیاد آسیب بزنه و تنها کسای که می تونن دستگاه رو باز کنن افراد شرکت هستش که ساخته به غیر از شرکت سازنده هم کسی دیگه نتونه تعمیر کنه. و سوم اینکه کسی که جرت نداره به اسم کشور بده پس کامل کازه کوزه رو جمع کنه بره همون کشور بسازه و همون جا بفروشه به نام اون کشور دیگه نه مشکل ترحیم داریم نه چیز دیگه و از طرف دیگه کشور های خارجی سیستم های امنیتی استفادهمیکنن نه مثل ما ویندوز بیاد استفاده کنه و ندونه لینوکس چی هستش بیشتر شون رو نمیگم و عکسرین سیستم های امنیتی استفاده میکنن یا سیستم عامل MAC یا Linux از این دو خارج نیست. به نظر شما یه شرکت میاد از ویندوز استفاده کنه بخاطر اطلاعاتش نه میاد سیستم های امنیتی استفاده میکنه طرف تو خارج جز اینکه مردم آدی باشن تا از سیستم های امنیتی استفاده کنن. از طرفی این سیستم که میخوام بسازم بدرد اونها هم میخوره خیلی شدید چون یه سیستم یک مظوره نیست بلکه یه سیستم چند منظور هستش که داره مسایل امنیتی خیلی بالا و کارای راحت و زبان سخن گو هستش به زبان هر کشور اول نسخه فارسی رو برای ایران میسازم بعد کم کم زبان های دیگه اول انگلیسی و بعدآلمانی ، فرانسه و غیره رو به هش اضافه میکنم و برای هر کشور به زبان همون کشور باشه تا کلی بیشه فروخت اگه کسی ثبول نمی تونه بکنه که اگه به نام ایران برنامه فوخته بیشه به اون ور آب چون یه موقع میان ما رو بلوک میکنن باید این رو در نظر بگریم اگه اونها بخوان ما رو بلوک کنن زود طر از اینها این کار میکردن ما که دات نت رو داریم میان روی شناسه هم میزارن وقتی وصل شدیم به اینترنت برنامه میبینی تو ایران فععال شده همون لحظه بلوک میشه دیگه ما برنامه کوچیک هم نمی تونیم بنویسیم چی بریسی به حساب داری . از طرف کرا هم از مکم کاری عیب نمیکنه که یه بمب کوچیک تو سیستم بزاریم تا کسی بازش نکنه و طرف دیگه برنامه های که ساخت میشه فقط روی همون سیستم سخت افزاری نصب میشه نه سیستم دیگه این طوری خیالیمون راحت هر کس نرم افزار میخره مجبور هستش سخت افزار همون سیستم هم بخره چون چون نرم افزار و سخت افزار با هم هستن منظور من قفل ایمین نیست منظور من نثب سخت افزار روی سخت افزار هستش. که خود اون یه سیستم عامل هستش مثل یه کامپیوتر همراه.

----------


## davidrobert

خواهشن یه قسمت ویرایش بزارید برای این قسنت یه Like هم بزارید ببنیم حرف چند نفر لاک داره.

----------


## darknes666

ای کاش فقط یک میلیاردم درصد از این حرفا عملی بود.
ای کاش ...

----------


## alterman

یه معماری رو خدا شید پاشید برین اونور
یا اینکه بمونید و بجنگید و فرهنگ سازی کنید (!!!!!!!!!) و باباتون درآد

----------


## davidrobert

> ای کاش فقط یک میلیاردم درصد از این حرفا عملی بود.
> ای کاش ...


 سلام برادر اگه کسی بخواد عملی کنه می تونه فقط یه همت میخواد و یه یا علی میخواد که طرف شروه کنه . خود من میدونیم چیزی که میخوام بسازم تا جون خودم و خانوادم به خطر میندازه و دوشمن زیاد داشته میشم ولی چیزی که میخوام رو به دست میاره درست دارم حرف بزرگ تر از دهنم حرف میزنم چون من یه تازه کار هستم و تازه برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتم منظور سی شارپ هستش وگر زبان برنامه نویسی وی بی 6 رو هم بلد هستم . ولی یه یه آدتی دارم اون چیزی که گفتم رو همیشه به دست آوردم و تنها چیزی که به دست نیاوردم فرد مورد علاقم و گیر نه کاری رو که گفتم و انجام داد و با تمام دهن سرویسی های که داشتم انجام دادم . و دیر یا زود جواب گرفتم. ولی یه چیز به تمام بچه برنامه نویسی میگم این اخرین حرف هستش شما که میگید بیاد سایت سوپر مارکت بزنیم تا برنامه های خودمون رو بدون ترحیم بفروشیم که نفهمن برای ایران هستش چرا این رو نمگید برنامه بازار اندروید که استفاده میکنیم و یه سوپر مارکت هستش که برنامه های هم فروشی داره و هم رایگان . حالا باید بی قید و شرط کشور آمریکا یا همون شرکت اندرد بیاد نرم افزار بازار رو بلوک کنه و تمام سیستم های ما رو هم همین طور چون ما برنامه فارسی داخل برنامه بازار میزاریم ولی میبنید طرحیم نشده و ین رو میگم ببنید چطور قوی ترین سیستم رو میسازم و به کل دنیا با نام ایران میفروشم تا ترحیم که نمیشیم و بلوک تازه طرف دارمون هم زیاد میشه تو کل دنیا وایستید ببنید اگه سیستمی به نام سایه بان وارد بازار نشد . تا چند سال آینده چون یه تنها نرم افزار نیست بلکه سخت افزار هم هستش. بهتنون گل میدم میسازم و نشان میدم که به وسیله این نرم افزار ایران به کجا میریسی و مردم التماس میکنن تا براشون نثب کنیم. و تماو وسایل خانه داره هوش مصنوعی میشی با قیمت مناسب ولی فروش فراوان. ایگه این کار رو نکردم هرچی دلیتون خواصت بگید . از طرفی من برای ساختش تنها هستم و کسی رو ندارم که بخواد من رو کمک کنه. چون به دوستام گفتن ترسیدن گفتن نمیشه ولی نشان میدم میشه و شما هم منتظر اسم سایه بان باشید که سیستمی به این نام بیرون میاد. و به کل دنیا فروخته میشه و  زبان همون کشور هم هستش . موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

davidrobert  عزیز ببخشید ببخشید ببخشید شما ایرانی هستید ؟
آخه نوع املاتون با خود املاتون گیج(:) کننده هست .... تنها چیزی که از پست های شما فهمیدم این بود که قراره یه جنگ هسته ای راه بندازیم :)

hamidhws عزیز فیلم هندی از رده خارج شده الان فیلم چینی مد شده ... به جای پول نفت فیلم چینی خوراک مردم میدن :)

davidrobert   عزیز جنگ هسته ای رو خوب اومدی ... مثل فیلم اکشن های آمریکایی چنتا موشک هسته ای میزنیم تو قلب شرکت های مایکروسافت و گوگل و پل و ... اینطوری دنیا نرم افزار نیاز میشه و میاد از ما نرم افزار میگیره ! :)

خب شوخی کردم  به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید ... !

هوز هم میگم تشکیلات خود گردان ... راه حل این ها همینه ... 
Boy_nn عزیز قرار نیستف رهنگ سازی کنیم در مورد ایده های جدید و یا در مورد کرک نرم افزار های خارجی و یا خرید اون ها و ... 
اینجا تایپیک فرا مشکل برنامه نویسان ایرانی هست ... !

مشکل ما اقتصاد برنامه نویس های ایرانی و حمایت از اون ها هست و برای داشتن این دو اصل نیاز هست که کپی رایت و ... به وجود بیاد ... 
این کار رو نه الان و نه 100 سال دیگه دولت انجام نمیده چون خودش و دستگاه های وابسته و مردم ایران به نرم افزار های خارجی وابسته هستند اونم از نوع کرک شدش + رایگانش ... 
حالا به نظر شما دولت میاد به اقتصاد مملکت و خودش و مردم فکر میکنه یا به برنامه نویس ها ... !
منطقا دولت نمیاد از جیب خودش پول بده برای اینکه برنامه نویس ها به حقشون برسن ... پس چی ؟
حق دادنی نیست گرفتنیه ... اینو هزار با شنیدم ... ما نمیتونیم صبر کنیم تا کسی بیاد دلش برامون بسوزه و کمکمون کنه ... و حقمونو بده ... 
حقمونو خودمون میگیریم با تشکیلات مردمی که از برنامه نویس ها راه میندازیم 
تشکیلت برنامه نویسان ایرانی IP(Iranian Programming)a خب چی میگین ؟ تشکیلاتی قدرت گرفته از خود برنامه نویس ها ... 
اینطوری از دولت مجزا میشیم و خودمون یه نهاد جداگانه میشیم و چون کشور های دنیا نظام ایران رو تحریم کردن و با مردمش کاری ندارن میتونیم تحریم ها رو خنسی کنیم و با برنامه نویس ها ی دیگر دنیا ارتباط داشته باشیم و مصولاتمون رو به سراسر جهان صادر میکنیم ... 

و در آخر یه مشکلی که ما داریم اینه که همش میگیم نو تولید کنیم و یا ... 
خلاصه میگم من برنامه نویس وقتی پولی در قبال نرم افزار های عمومی دریافت نمیکنم هیچ وقت نمیتونم یک نرم افزار خوب تولید کنیم ... این دلیلشه که نمیتونیم مثل خارجی ها باشیم ...

----------


## omidshaman

اقای davidrobert شما اول سعی کن فارسی نوشتنو یاد بگیری سر درد گرفتم تا پستتو خوندم!
دوما این قدر فیلم تخیلی نگاه نکن تو روحیت تاثیر میزاره:)

----------


## darknes666

> سلام برادر اگه کسی بخواد عملی کنه می تونه فقط یه همت میخواد و یه یا علی میخواد که طرف شروه کنه . خود من میدونیم چیزی که میخوام بسازم تا جون خودم و خانوادم به خطر میندازه و دوشمن زیاد داشته میشم ولی چیزی که میخوام رو به دست میاره درست دارم حرف بزرگ تر از دهنم حرف میزنم چون من یه تازه کار هستم و تازه برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتم منظور سی شارپ هستش وگر زبان برنامه نویسی وی بی 6 رو هم بلد هستم . ولی یه یه آدتی دارم اون چیزی که گفتم رو همیشه به دست آوردم و تنها چیزی که به دست نیاوردم فرد مورد علاقم و گیر نه کاری رو که گفتم و انجام داد و با تمام دهن سرویسی های که داشتم انجام دادم . و دیر یا زود جواب گرفتم. ولی یه چیز به تمام بچه برنامه نویسی میگم این اخرین حرف هستش شما که میگید بیاد سایت سوپر مارکت بزنیم تا برنامه های خودمون رو بدون ترحیم بفروشیم که نفهمن برای ایران هستش چرا این رو نمگید برنامه بازار اندروید که استفاده میکنیم و یه سوپر مارکت هستش که برنامه های هم فروشی داره و هم رایگان . حالا باید بی قید و شرط کشور آمریکا یا همون شرکت اندرد بیاد نرم افزار بازار رو بلوک کنه و تمام سیستم های ما رو هم همین طور چون ما برنامه فارسی داخل برنامه بازار میزاریم ولی میبنید طرحیم نشده و ین رو میگم ببنید چطور قوی ترین سیستم رو میسازم و به کل دنیا با نام ایران میفروشم تا ترحیم که نمیشیم و بلوک تازه طرف دارمون هم زیاد میشه تو کل دنیا وایستید ببنید اگه سیستمی به نام سایه بان وارد بازار نشد . تا چند سال آینده چون یه تنها نرم افزار نیست بلکه سخت افزار هم هستش. بهتنون گل میدم میسازم و نشان میدم که به وسیله این نرم افزار ایران به کجا میریسی و مردم التماس میکنن تا براشون نثب کنیم. و تماو وسایل خانه داره هوش مصنوعی میشی با قیمت مناسب ولی فروش فراوان. ایگه این کار رو نکردم هرچی دلیتون خواصت بگید . از طرفی من برای ساختش تنها هستم و کسی رو ندارم که بخواد من رو کمک کنه. چون به دوستام گفتن ترسیدن گفتن نمیشه ولی نشان میدم میشه و شما هم منتظر اسم سایه بان باشید که سیستمی به این نام بیرون میاد. و به کل دنیا فروخته میشه و  زبان همون کشور هم هستش . موفق و پیروز باشید.


 یه کلمش رو هم نخوندم چون میدونم عملی نیست.

----------


## davidrobert

اول عذر خواهی میکنم بابت غلط املایی شرمنده موقع نوشتن توجه نمیکنیم و سری ارسال پاسخ میزنم . ولی این رو هم به این برادر *darknes666* من بچه بابام نیست عملیش نکنم اگه عملی نکردم اون موقع بگو. من از طرفی بسازم اون رو با کشور آمریکا یکی میشم برای فروش به کل دنیا.

----------


## darknes666

داش خودتو خسته نکن.شما اگر اون آدمی که فکر مکینی هستی,بودی.
الان اینجا نبودی. :قهقهه:

----------


## davidrobert

برادر من اصلا فیلم تخیلی نگاه نمیکنم برادر خیلی دارن بد متوجه شدن در مورد ساخت سیستم فکر میکنن یه رویا بچه گونه هستش. نه این طور نیست. و گر نه باید بگید اعلان آمریکا از تخیلات ش روبات امداد گر ساخته که دیگه آدم ها برای امداد گری نه رن بلکه روبات ها برین اگه قبول داری یا نه اگه قبول نداری یه جستجو کن رو اینترنت روبات های امداد گر که ساختن رو میبیند برای آزمایش بیرون رها کردن روبات هم ببینن مردم متوجه میشین روبات هستن یا نه دیدن اصلاً کسی متوجه نشده همه فکر کردم آدم هستن که فقط لباس امداد گر ها رو پوشیدن. و اعلان هم روسی پلیس های روبات ساخته برای حمله به تروریست ها که باید بگیم اینها هم فیلم تخیلی دیدن حتماً.

----------


## darknes666

داش کم آمریکا آمریکا کن.
خسته شدم خبببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب.
شما تو ایرانی یک.
اگر اونچیزی که میگی هستی الان باید اینجا رو ترکونده بودی و چندتا مقاله هم به اسمت بیرون بود.
در حد دهنت لقمتو بردار.
اون کسی که اینکارایی که شما میگی رو کرده.1 در میلیارده.نکنه شما هم فکر میکنی هستی؟اگر هستی یه چندتا مدرک رو کن.
ما تو ایرانیم شما حتی تجربه ی نوشتن یه برنامه ی به در بخور رو نداری چه برسه به اینچیزا.
ما 1دونه آمریکا داریم یه دونه روسیه داریم.په چی بیاد برات پیکان درست کنه؟
آخه عزیز من یه چیزی بگو بشه دیگه.گوش ما از این حرفاااا پرههه.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

الان دعوا میشه  ... :)  :قهقهه: 
 :ناراحت:   :عصبانی:   :خیلی عصبانی:   :شیطان:   :متفکر:

----------


## matrix-program

> الان دعوا میشه  ... :)


 خوب شده دیگه!!

----------


## matrix-program

منظورم همون ""خب"" خودمونه

----------


## httplistener

> داش خودتو خسته نکن.شما اگر اون آدمی که فکر مکینی هستی,بودی.
> الان اینجا نبودی.


*قانون شماره 15*

لطفاً در هنگام جواب دادن به سوالات، از به کار بردن الفاظ و عباراتی که  باعث دلسردی کاربر سوال کننده می گردد خودداری نمایید. به خاطر داشته باشید  که این سایت محل یادگیری است.

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> تو مملکت ما ویندوز 2 هزار تومنه و نصب ویندوز 15 هزار تومن ... !


این حرف واقعا لایک داره ...

----------


## darknes666

> *قانون شماره 15*
> 
> لطفاً در هنگام جواب دادن به سوالات، از به کار بردن الفاظ و عباراتی که  باعث دلسردی کاربر سوال کننده می گردد خودداری نمایید. به خاطر داشته باشید  که این سایت محل یادگیری است.


 آخه عزیز من ایشون یه چیزی میگه که اساتید محترم نمیگن.
الان شما خودتونم میدونین اینجا کسانی رو داریم که خیلی خیلی میدونن ولی من تا به حال ندیدم چنین حرفی بزنن.
حقیقت یه چیزهه و اعتقاد یه چیز دیگه.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> خوب شده دیگه!!


منظورم فیزیکی از نوع آنلاینش بود ... :)




> داش کم آمریکا آمریکا کن.
> خسته شدم خبببببببببببببببببببببببب بب.
> شما تو ایرانی یک.
> اگر اونچیزی که میگی هستی الان باید اینجا رو ترکونده بودی و چندتا مقاله هم به اسمت بیرون بود.
> در حد دهنت لقمتو بردار.
> اون کسی که اینکارایی که شما میگی رو کرده.1 در میلیارده.نکنه شما هم فکر میکنی هستی؟اگر هستی یه چندتا مدرک رو کن.
> ما تو ایرانیم شما حتی تجربه ی نوشتن یه برنامه ی به در بخور رو نداری چه برسه به اینچیزا.
> ما 1دونه آمریکا داریم یه دونه روسیه داریم.په چی بیاد برات پیکان درست کنه؟
> آخه عزیز من یه چیزی بگو بشه دیگه.گوش ما از این حرفاااا پرههه.


دستت درد نکنه کلی خندیدیم ... دوست داری از مدیر سایت درخواست کنم برای شما یه چت روم راه بندازه ... ! :)

----------


## darknes666

> دستت درد نکنه کلی خندیدیم ... دوست داری از مدیر سایت درخواست کنم برای شما یه چت روم راه بندازه ... ! :)


قابلی نداشت.همیشه بخندی و شاد باشی  :لبخند: 

ولی دوستان تقصیر من نیست.ایشون واقعا یه چیز هایی میگه که...
تو مدرسه که اینقدر از این حرفااا زدن ترکیدم. :قهقهه: 
 ایشون چندتا پست زد تو همش هی گفت آمریکا  :قهقهه: 
بخدا دیگه به بچه هم بگی آمریکا میدونه یعنی چی.

جسارت نباشه نوشته های ایشونو بخونین.پر غلط املایی.
دوست عزیز اول سعی کن درست بنویسی.باقیش بمونه.
دیگه بهرحال هرچیزی حدی داره.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> الان دعوا میشه  ... :)



*به خدا اگه دعوا بشه من میدونم و شما* :لبخند گشاده!: 

*ایجاد چنین تاپیک های صرفاً هدر دادن منابع

 سرور برنامه نویسه ،البته اگه طبق معمول

 به این شکل پیش بره ، یکم رعایت کنید .*

----------


## davidrobert

> داش کم آمریکا آمریکا کن.
> خسته شدم خبببببببببببببببببببببببب  بب.
> شما تو ایرانی یک.
> اگر اونچیزی که میگی هستی الان باید اینجا رو ترکونده بودی و چندتا مقاله هم به اسمت بیرون بود.
> در حد دهنت لقمتو بردار.
> اون کسی که اینکارایی که شما میگی رو کرده.1 در میلیارده.نکنه شما هم فکر میکنی هستی؟اگر هستی یه چندتا مدرک رو کن.
> ما تو ایرانیم شما حتی تجربه ی نوشتن یه برنامه ی به در بخور رو نداری چه برسه به اینچیزا.
> ما 1دونه آمریکا داریم یه دونه روسیه داریم.په چی بیاد برات پیکان درست کنه؟
> آخه عزیز من یه چیزی بگو بشه دیگه.گوش ما از این حرفاااا پرههه.


 ببخشید برادر که خدا ایده رو تو این ترحیم ها انداخته تو ذهنم و از بد شانسی که دارم تو ایران من رو خدا به وجود او رده که ای کاش میمردم ولی تو کشور ایران نبودم که همشون از نا امیدی حرف میزنی و ببخشید که از درجات بالا علم بر خورد نیستم و تازه دارم تمام اینها رو یاد میگریم تا کم کم پیاده کنم و ببخشید که بیل گیتس نیستم درجه هو شیم 180 باشه و حرف بزرگ تر از دهن م میزنم. ولی امید به این دارم که نشان بدم چطور یه بچه فقیر پایین شهری که خرج ش رو به سختی در میاره و اینکه به وسیله کتاب و فیلم آموزشی درس های رو یاد میگیره که بیرون پول کلاس آموزشی ندهد که کلی هزینه درس های میشه که یاد مدن. آموزش ها رو و کلی کار میکنم تا بتونم بابت کارم جواب بگریم. و تو کشوری هستم که به علم توجه نمیشه. و از علم مردم خوشش نمیاد فقط به فکر جنگ کردن هستن. و فقط بگن انرژی هستی داریم که میدونم از این انرژی هستی ایران هم با خواری در نمیاد. و شرمنده نتوانستم از ایران فرار کنم برم آمریکا چون هزینه رو نداشتم داشتم زود تر از اینها فرار میکردم و پشت سرم رو نگاه نمیکردم. و به فکر پیشرفت کشور های خارجی میشدم و میگفتم ول کن ایران رو به زار تو خو ماری به مونن اونها تکنولوژی رو میخوان چیکار بزار تو همون دوره قاجار هستن بمونه و میخوان چیکار پیشرفت کنن . اگه میتوانستم میرفتم. ولی شانس بدم تو ایران هستم ولی سیستم رو به زور زحمت میشنیم میسازم و نشان میدم میشه تو کشوری که هیچ علمی نیست پیشرفت کرد و کسی هم وضع مالی خوبی نداره میتوانی بهترین تکنولوژی رو بسازی و بفروشی به کل دنیا. فقط شما بشنید از ناامیدی هات ون حرف بزنید.

----------


## darknes666

> ببخشید برادر که خدا ایده رو تو این ترحیم ها انداخته تو ذهنم و از بد شانسی که دارم تو ایران من رو خدا به وجود او رده که ای کاش میمردم ولی تو کشور ایران نبودم که همشون از نا امیدی حرف میزنی و ببخشید که از درجات بالا علم بر خورد نیستم و تازه دارم تمام اینها رو یاد میگریم تا کم کم پیاده کنم و ببخشید که بیل گیتس نیستم درجه هو شیم 180 باشه و حرف بزرگ تر از دهن م میزنم. ولی امید به این دارم که نشان بدم چطور یه بچه فقیر پایین شهری که خرج ش رو به سختی در میاره و اینکه به وسیله کتاب و فیلم آموزشی درس های رو یاد میگیره که بیرون پول کلاس آموزشی ندهد که کلی هزینه درس های میشه که یاد مدن. آموزش ها رو و کلی کار میکنم تا بتونم بابت کارم جواب بگریم. و تو کشوری هستم که به علم توجه نمیشه. و از علم مردم خوشش نمیاد فقط به فکر جنگ کردن هستن. و فقط بگن انرژی هستی داریم که میدونم از این انرژی هستی ایران هم با خواری در نمیاد. و شرمنده نتوانستم از ایران فرار کنم برم آمریکا چون هزینه رو نداشتم داشتم زود تر از اینها فرار میکردم و پشت سرم رو نگاه نمیکردم. و به فکر پیشرفت کشور های خارجی میشدم و میگفتم ول کن ایران رو به زار تو خو ماری به مونن اونها تکنولوژی رو میخوان چیکار بزار تو همون دوره قاجار هستن بمونه و میخوان چیکار پیشرفت کنن . اگه میتوانستم میرفتم. ولی شانس بدم تو ایران هستم ولی سیستم رو به زور زحمت میشنیم میسازم و نشان میدم میشه تو کشوری که هیچ علمی نیست پیشرفت کرد و کسی هم وضع مالی خوبی نداره میتوانی بهترین تکنولوژی رو بسازی و بفروشی به کل دنیا. فقط شما بشنید از ناامیدی هات ون حرف بزنید.


از همه ی دوستان عذر میخوام که اینارو میگم.

دوست عزیز یکم رعایت کن.
هیچ علمی؟
دستت درد نکنه.واقعا که.این واقعا از اون حرفهاا بودا.
برو خداتو شکر کن تو آفریقا نیستی که همشون بدبختی میکشن.
بیل گیتسم قرار نیست باشی.همین آدمایی با ضریب هوشی 90 هم میتون کارهای بزرگ کنن.مگه چینی ها همشون بیل گیتسن؟
همه قرار نیست نابغه باشن ولی بهتره که همه کارهاشونو درست انجام بدن.
بنده از نا امیدی حرف نمیزنم.شما به جای تولید یه محصول برای جهان بیا همین مشکل ماهارو حل کن.
مثلا به جای حل کردن مشکل گرمایش زمین بیا برای دریاچه ی ارومیه فکری کن.

بازم از همه معذرت میخوام که اینا رو گفتم.

----------


## delta7

سلام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بحث جالبی شده
تو کشور ما فرهنگ این چیزا نیست
من اون روزی با دوستم که دانشجوی عمران هست بحثم شد میگفت 35 تومن پول نصب ویندوز روی لپ تاپ زیاده کلی بحث میکرد که چیز خاصی نداره
منم گفتم شما ببر کافی نت با 5 تومن برات نصب میکنن اون یکی دوستم پرستاره گفت اگه تو سرما بخوری میتونم بهت بگم فلان قرص رو بخور خوب میشی ولی تو اینکار رو نمیکنی میری دکتر 15 تومن پول ویزیت میدی بهش همون قرصی که من بهت گفتمو میده بهت ولی هیچ اعتراضی نمیکنی ...
آقا یک دعوایی شد که ...
مردم ما در این حد هستن اونوقت شما میخواین فرهنگ سازی کنید؟!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این از مهندسش بود بقیه رو دیگه ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
واسه اعمال قانون کپی رایت دیر شده این یک واقعیته 
من هنوز وارد بازار کار نشدم هنوز دانشجو هستم ولی هر وقت تونستم از اینجا میرم هرچند خیلی دلم میخواد کشورمون مثل بقیه کشورا(این یکی کشورا نه اون یکی کشورا مثل جاپن  :لبخند گشاده!: ) باشه

----------


## darknes666

خیلی خیلی ببخشید ها قصد جسارت ندارم.
ما اگر نتونیم اینجا اونچیزی که میخواییم باشیم.اونورم نمیتونیم.
مگه اونور بریم به راحتی میتونیم هرجا که میخواییم استخدام بشیم.
اگر اینجور بود که دیگه دنیا اینجور نبود.
اتفاقا اونور سخت تره.
بریم اونجا باید بشیم ظرف شور.
مگر اینکه واسه خودت کسی باشی.مدرک آنچنانی داشته باشی.یا پول آنچنانی داشته باشیم.

----------


## davidrobert

> از همه ی دوستان عذر میخوام که اینارو میگم.
> 
> دوست عزیز یکم رعایت کن.
> هیچ علمی؟
> دستت درد نکنه.واقعا که.این واقعا از اون حرفهاا بودا.
> برو خداتو شکر کن تو آفریقا نیستی که همشون بدبختی میکشن.
> بیل گیتسم قرار نیست باشی.همین آدمایی با ضریب هوشی 90 هم میتون کارهای بزرگ کنن.مگه چینی ها همشون بیل گیتسن؟
> همه قرار نیست نابغه باشن ولی بهتره که همه کارهاشونو درست انجام بدن.
> بنده از نا امیدی حرف نمیزنم.شما به جای تولید یه محصول برای جهان بیا همین مشکل ماهارو حل کن.
> ...


 منم به نوبه خودم از تمام دوستان عذر میخوام . و همین طور از برادر گرامی *darknes666* درست من گفتم هیچ علمی ولی ببینید خودتون چی گفتید که من مجبور شدم بیگم هیچ علمی ندارید. چون کسی علم داشته باشه از ناامیدی حرف نآمیزند از امید حرف میزنه. یه حرف میزنم خدا وکیلی اگه به این حرف ایمان داری بگو. همه انیشتین رو میشناسید پدر ریاضیات به نظر خودتون انیشتین سخت ترین معدلت رو حل میکرد ولی من میگم اون نمی توانست 2+2 رو تا دوره راهنمایی حل کنه اگه کسی قبول داره بگه ولی حالا ببینید به جز اینکه بلد هستش 2+2 رو با هم جمع کنه بلد هستش سخت ترین مسئله های ریاضی که کسی نمی تواند حل کنه. به نظر تان سعی تلاش رو تو درس زیاد کرد یا چی امید داشت. خوب این از این . یه مثال دیگه به نظرت ادیسون یک دفعه مخترع شد که بیاد برق رو ابداع کنه نه هیچ میدونستید ادیسون مدرسه نرفته فقط تا 2 علاء 5 ابتدای مدرسه رفته بیشتر از اون نرفته و مادرش نگذاشت ادیسون مدرسه بره ولی حال چی این نعمت خدا دادی که برق هستش از اون داریم کاری ندارم که میگن خدا رو میشناسد شیطان پرست و اعلا آخر ولی اونها که بهترین پیشرفت رو داشتن او خدا رو شناختن بعد پیشرفت کردن درست خدا رو نپرستیدند ولی ببینید چی نشانه های از خدا به ما دادن که یکیش امید هستش که نمیذاره شکست پیروز بیشه . انیشتین خواست که شد انیشتین و ادیسون خواست شد ادیسون و هر کسی که برای علم تجربه کسب کرده و برای پیشرفت مردم به کار برده بدون امید داشتن اگه من هم دم از ناامیدی بزنیم مطمئن باش ظرف 6 ماه برنامه نویسی سی شارپ رو با فیلم یاد نمیگیریم 80 درصد شو و علل باقی ش رو به کمک بچه های برنامه نویس یاد گرفتم این هم قسط دارم هم مشکل خودمون رو حل کنم و هم مشکل تمام مردم که میترسن تو خیابان راه میرن یا تو ماشین هستن و میترسن یکی بهشان حمله کنه هم هستم که چیزی که میخوام بسازم این امکانات رو داره.که از مردم محافظت کنه درست چیزی که میگم روبات نیست ولی چیزی که میخوام بسازم . مشکل تمام برنامه نویس ها هستش که مشکل شان رفع میشه و کسی که چیزی از برنامه نویسی بلد نیست و تنها چیزی که بلد هستن از سایت های آماده استفاده کردن هستش و برنامه های کرک شده. ولی چیزی که میسازم دیگه کسی جز افراد برنامه نویس نمی تواند خودش رو دخیل کنه و بگه من میتوانم بسازم چون دیگه راهش رو میبندیم و نمیگزارم کسی از جاش بلد شد بلدی برنامه رو کرک کنه به خودش بگه برنامه نویس. من کلی امید دارم که میتوانم بهترین چیز رو بسازم وقتی اولیش رو بسازم ادامه ساخت برنامه باید برم سراغ سازمان ها بزرگ تا مسائل امنیتی هم روش قرار بدم. وقتی تمام شد من سیستم رو به کل ایران میفروشم و نشان میدم میشی پیشرفت کرد با نداری.
بابت حرف هام از تمام بچه ها عذر خواهی میکنم. موفق و پیروز باشید خواهش که دارم کسی تا پیک ایجاد میکنه دم از امید بزنه و پیشرفت نه ناامیدی و بگه ما وضع مالی خوبی نداریم نمیشه . این رو میگم بهترین دانشمندان جهان نان برای خوردن هم نداشتن ولی اعلان میبینید پولشون از پارو بالا میره. چون امید داشتن موفق میشین خواهش از شما این هستش در از امید بزنید نه ناامیدی و بگید موفق نمیشویم و به ما توجه نمیشه.

----------


## davidrobert

شرمنده بعضی از حرف هام هماهنگ در نیامده سیستم موقع تحلیل نوشتهای من رو درست کنه تا غلط املای نداشته باشم. خوب درست نکرد بخاطر همین یه خورده بعضی از حرف ها خوب از آب در نیامده. ببخشید من رو.

----------


## alireza es

> ببخشید برادر که خدا ایده رو تو این ترحیم ها انداخته تو ذهنم و از بد شانسی که دارم تو ایران من رو خدا به وجود او رده که ای کاش میمردم ولی تو کشور ایران نبودم که همشون از نا امیدی حرف میزنی و ببخشید که از درجات بالا علم بر خورد نیستم و تازه دارم تمام اینها رو یاد میگریم تا کم کم پیاده کنم و ببخشید که بیل گیتس نیستم درجه هو شیم 180 باشه و حرف بزرگ تر از دهن م میزنم. ولی امید به این دارم که نشان بدم چطور یه بچه فقیر پایین شهری که خرج ش رو به سختی در میاره و اینکه به وسیله کتاب و فیلم آموزشی درس های رو یاد میگیره که بیرون پول کلاس آموزشی ندهد که کلی هزینه درس های میشه که یاد مدن. آموزش ها رو و کلی کار میکنم تا بتونم بابت کارم جواب بگریم. و تو کشوری هستم که به علم توجه نمیشه. و از علم مردم خوشش نمیاد فقط به فکر جنگ کردن هستن. و فقط بگن انرژی هستی داریم که میدونم از این انرژی هستی ایران هم با خواری در نمیاد. و شرمنده نتوانستم از ایران فرار کنم برم آمریکا چون هزینه رو نداشتم داشتم زود تر از اینها فرار میکردم و پشت سرم رو نگاه نمیکردم. و به فکر پیشرفت کشور های خارجی میشدم و میگفتم ول کن ایران رو به زار تو خو ماری به مونن اونها تکنولوژی رو میخوان چیکار بزار تو همون دوره قاجار هستن بمونه و میخوان چیکار پیشرفت کنن . اگه میتوانستم میرفتم. ولی شانس بدم تو ایران هستم ولی سیستم رو به زور زحمت میشنیم میسازم و نشان میدم میشه تو کشوری که هیچ علمی نیست پیشرفت کرد و کسی هم وضع مالی خوبی نداره میتوانی بهترین تکنولوژی رو بسازی و بفروشی به کل دنیا. فقط شما بشنید از ناامیدی هات ون حرف بزنید.


سلام داداش.من با خیلی از حرفات موافقم.گاهی اوقات تاجایی پیش میرم که حاظرم توی آمریکا(الآن دارکنس میاد میگه کم بگین آمریکا خب باشه بابا هرجایی جز ایران.البته نه هرجایی)داشتم میگفتم حاظرم توی آمریکا توی کوچه بخوابم و بی خانمان باشم تا توی ایران یعنی وقتی میبینم یکی توی مدرسمون که بلد نبوده کامیون رو از دمپایی ابری تشخیص بده مهاجرت کرده به انگلستان دلم میخوام خودمو بکشم اینایی که دارن شمارو مسخره میکنن بابت این ایده هاتون وقتی که عملیشون کنی میان میگن که خب قصد ما فقط این بود که شمارو تحریک کنیم تا ایده هاتون رو عملی کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه: 
منم تازه برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم اما با هدف و از این خوشم نمیاد که بشینی یه جا و فقط حرف بزنی
کسایی هم که میگن اینا همشون حرفه لطفا به جای این چیزا و فرستادن موج منفی راه حل ارائه بدن چون به معنای واقعی دارن اسپم ارسال میکنن
آرزو میکنم که تکتک ایده هاتون رو به کوری چشم خیلی ها عملی میکنی  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## UfnCod3r

*حرف زدن رو همه بلدن کدتونو نشون بدین* 
ازین تاپیک ها زیاد دیدم هر کس میاد ی چی بلغور می کنه و میره  :قهقهه: 
 اخرشم چند صد تا صفه پر میشه  :قهقهه: 
*

حرف زدن رو همه بلدن کدتونو نشون بدین (خودم ع)*

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

davidrobert  عزیز به دلیل املای پر محتوای شما من تنها چیزی که متوجه شدم هیچی بود ! :(
حالا خواهشا میشه یه خلاصه از ایدتون بگین ؟ 

آها .. اینم بگم من به شما امید دارم و از امید شما امید میگیرم  منم یه ایده هایی دارم که اگه بشنوید خنده بازار راه می افته اما هیچ وقت بلند پروازی هامو به کسی نمیگم ... در 100% ایده هام موفق شدم وقتی پشتکار داشتم / به کسی نگفتم !

بحث داره از این تایپیک فرا تر میره و من پیش بینی میکنم جنگ سایبری رخ میده (همتونو هک میکنم  :اشتباه: )

davidrobert عزیز اگه برات بگم من چه مشکلاتی دارم اخ میگی ! اینقدر مشکل دارم که آنتی ویروسی که قرار بود بسازم رو بهش نمیرسم ... الان یه چندر روزه دسترسی به کامپیوتر دارم که میتونم پست بدم




> حرف زدن رو همه بلدن کدتونو نشون بدین


بیا اینم کد من : 0912 دوتا 2 بقیشو بگیرو برو :)

آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا 

اینقدر میگم تا دلتون بسوزه ... واقعا چرا ما عادت نداریم یکی رو بهتر از خودمون ببینیم !

بحث سر اینور و اونورم نکنید که دیگه خسته شدم ... 
خیلی از کشور های دنیا هستن که مردمشون آرزو میکنن ایرانی باشن ... 
من که این حرف رو میزنم خودم اگه میتونستم از ایران خارج میشدم  ... اما کشورمو فراموش نمیکردم ... درسته که هیچی برام نداره اما کشورمه ... 
نکته ی بعدی اینه که اگه مردی با همین امکانات محدود ایران پیشرفت کن ... پیشرفت داشتن هیچ معنی نداره وقتی بهترین امکانات و بهترین تکنولوژی ها و بهترین زندگی رو داشته باشی
آدمی تلاش میکنه تا پیشرفت کنه ... و وقتی با این تلاش به پیشرفت میرسه لذت میبره ... اگه غییر این باشه زندگی معنی نداره ... 

اگه بهتون بگم چه وضعیت اینترنتی دارم و چه مشکلاتی دارم باورتون نمیشه ... من میدونم امکانات من از همتون کم تره و باور دارم هیچ کس به اندازه ی من کم امکان نیست ... حیف که نمیشه توضیح بدم اما بدونید با همین امکاناتم من تونستم خیلی پیشرفت کنم ... 

اصل زندگی اینه که با بد ترین ها بهترین ها رو بوجود بیاری ... 

خب دیگه اینجا شده فیسبوک ... البته فقط چنتا خانوم کم داره :)
خواهشا به بحث اصلی برگردین .... خواهش مکنم ...

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

davidrobert  عزیز به دلیل املای پر محتوای شما من تنها چیزی که متوجه شدم هیچی بود ! :(
حالا خواهشا میشه یه خلاصه از ایدتون بگین ؟ 

آها .. اینم بگم من به شما امید دارم و از امید شما امید میگیرم  منم یه ایده هایی دارم که اگه بشنوید خنده بازار راه می افته اما هیچ وقت بلند پروازی هامو به کسی نمیگم ... در 100% ایده هام موفق شدم وقتی پشتکار داشتم / به کسی نگفتم !

بحث داره از این تایپیک فرا تر میره و من پیش بینی میکنم جنگ سایبری رخ میده (همتونو هک میکنم  :اشتباه: )

davidrobert عزیز اگه برات بگم من چه مشکلاتی دارم اخ میگی ! اینقدر مشکل دارم که آنتی ویروسی که قرار بود بسازم رو بهش نمیرسم ... الان یه چندر روزه دسترسی به کامپیوتر دارم که میتونم پست بدم




> حرف زدن رو همه بلدن کدتونو نشون بدین


بیا اینم کد من : 0912 دوتا 2 بقیشو بگیرو برو :)

آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا آمریکا 

اینقدر میگم تا دلتون بسوزه ... واقعا چرا ما عادت نداریم یکی رو بهتر از خودمون ببینیم !

بحث سر اینور و اونورم نکنید که دیگه خسته شدم ... 
خیلی از کشور های دنیا هستن که مردمشون آرزو میکنن ایرانی باشن ... 
من که این حرف رو میزنم خودم اگه میتونستم از ایران خارج میشدم  ... اما کشورمو فراموش نمیکردم ... درسته که هیچی برام نداره اما کشورمه ... 
نکته ی بعدی اینه که اگه مردی با همین امکانات محدود ایران پیشرفت کن ... پیشرفت داشتن هیچ معنی نداره وقتی بهترین امکانات و بهترین تکنولوژی ها و بهترین زندگی رو داشته باشی
آدمی تلاش میکنه تا پیشرفت کنه ... و وقتی با این تلاش به پیشرفت میرسه لذت میبره ... اگه غییر این باشه زندگی معنی نداره ... 

اگه بهتون بگم چه وضعیت اینترنتی دارم و چه مشکلاتی دارم باورتون نمیشه ... من میدونم امکانات من از همتون کم تره و باور دارم هیچ کس به اندازه ی من کم امکان نیست ... حیف که نمیشه توضیح بدم اما بدونید با همین امکاناتم من تونستم خیلی پیشرفت کنم ... 

اصل زندگی اینه که با بد ترین ها بهترین ها رو بوجود بیاری ... 

خب دیگه اینجا شده فیسبوک ... البته فقط چنتا خانوم کم داره :)
خواهشا به بحث اصلی برگردین .... خواهش مکنم ...

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!



> *از ماست که برماست!*





> با سلام مجدد 
> با این جمله گنده ای که نوشتی موافقم اما بقیه گفته هاتون دقیقا در تضاد با این جملتون هست:
> 
> سلام دوستان!
> اگه شما یه رفتار پسندیده ای رو داشته باشید، چه لزومی داره که حتما بقیه هم به اون رو بیارن؟!
> اگه شما از نرم افزار های کرک شده استفاده نکنی، اگه شما پول نرم افزار ها رو اون طور که باید بدی، اگه شما از نرم افزار های رایگان و قانونی استفاده کنی، اگه شما...، مگه مردمی که به خلاف عادت کردن میان به نام بشریت رفتار شما رو در پیش بگیرن؟! 
> وقتی سایت های دانلود نرم افزارهای کرک شده جمع شدن، اون موقع بیاید خودتون رو درست کنید، چون اگه شما خودتون رو درست کنید ولی راه خلاف باز باشه، مردم خلاف نمی کنن؟!


من با اون جملات می گم: *حرکت خودجوش ما لازم هست اما کافی نیست*... تغییر اخلاق خود ما برنامه نویس ها *لازم هست اما کافی نیست*... حالا معلومه که شما این برداشت رو کردی که: حرکت خودجوش ما لازم نیست... تغییر اخلاق ما لازم نیست...
*از ماست که برماست:* ما چه کار کردیم؟ از چه کاری داریم ضرر می کنیم؟ دقیقا تو پست قبل گفتم از چه کاری: *ظلم به حقوق نرم افزار های خارجی*... که *نتیجه اش ظلم به حقوق نرم افزار های خودمون* هم شده... این در واقع یه جور اثر جانبی هست...




> دوست عزیز،چرا ما نمیایم جمعی فکر بکنیم؟ چرا فقط خودمون رو می بینیم؟چرا نمی تونیم خودمون رو زیر مجموعه جامعه ای ببینیم که رفتارمون توش موثره؟


با حرفت موافقم ولی این فکری که من دیدم *جمعی نبود*! یه عده برنامه نویس یه فکری کردن... برای خودشون... *اون طرف قضیه آدم های غیر برنامه نویس هم وجود دارن*... ضمنا مگه من گفتم رفتار ما تاثیر نداره؟ رفتاری که پیشنهاد شد البته که در جامعه تاثیر داره اما در جامعه ی برنامه نویس ها... نه کل ایران... فرض کن فلان برنامه نویس از نرم افزار کرک شده تو سیستمش استفاده نکنه... مشتری چی کار به این کارا داره... فوقش چهار تا برنامه نویس دیگه این رفتار رو یاد می گیرن...
در ضمن ما حق نداریم جلوی مشتری ها رو بگیریم بگیم که از این آقا نخر از اون آقا بخر البته تا زمانی که حقوق کد بقیه ی برنامه نویس ها رعایت بشه... مشتری عشقش می کشه که یکی بیاد با قیمت دو هزار تومن براش پروژه رو سمبل کنه... نمی گم پروژه رو به ناحق کپی کنه... سمبل کنه... حالا هر کی می خواد بیاد کار حرفه ای خودشو بکنه... مشتری خودشو داره... شما برای ایجاد تعادل در بازار نباید از زور استفاده کنی... بازار مکان رقابته... البته باز هم می گم تا زمانی که حقوق کد بقیه رعایت شه... فقط ما نیاز به ایجاد شرایط رقابت داریم... *نیاز به قانون Copyright داریم*...
اگرم کسی یه کدی رو نوشته و گفته هر بلایی می خواید سرش بیارید... دیگه به ما ربطی نداره که یکی می خواد همون کد رو با گرفتن پول بنویسه یا یکی می خواد اون کد رو کپی کنه یا...




> قانون وقتی می تونه وضع و اجرا بشه که یک خواست عمومی به وجود بیاد،برخورد قانونی زمانی معنا میده که
> تخطی کنندگان در اقلیت باشند.


تو پست قبل توضیح دادم چرا این خواست عمومی به وجود نیومده... ولی اگه قانون Copyright اجرا بشه، یه اثر جانبی اش اینه که یه *خواست عمومی برای استفاده از نرم افزار های رایگان و متن باز* ایجاد می شه...
در ضمن این حرفی که شما زدید پتانسیل بالایی برای مغالطه داره... بستگی داره که شما مجموعه ی مرجعتون رو چه مجموعه ای در نظر بگیرید... مثلا برخورد قانونی با مجموعه ی دزد ها... خوب همشون دزدن... پس طبق اون حرف می تونیم بگیم بی خیال؟
شاید شما بگید نه یه مجموعه ی بزرگ تر وجود داره... مجموعه ی مردم ایران... پس من هم می گم یه مجموعه ی بزرگ تر وجود داره... مجموعه ی مردم دنیا...
در کل منظورم رو گرفتید؟ این که قانون Copyright اجرا نشه *یعنی پایمال کردن حقوق یه عده از مردم دنیا*... یعنی *دزدی*...  دیگه از این واضح تر؟... نمی تونیم بگیم نباید اجرا شه چون مردم به نبودش عادت کردن... وقتی ما فقط مصرف کننده باشیم و خارجی ها تولید کننده معلومه که مردم نمی خوان... همین رفتار هم باعث ضرر به تولید کننده ی داخلی شده... عدم رعایت قانون Copyright یه *جنایته*... *ضد حقوق بشره*... پس مواظب باشیم چه ادعایی داریم... این خلاف، عادت شده چون راهش باز گذاشته شده... وگرنه تو ژن مردم ایران نبوده که!




> بعد هم یه لطفی بکن از این شکلکه کمتر استفاده بکن [-->  <--]
> چون این به نظرم یجورایی توهین به شعور کسانی هست که تو این تاپیک شرکت کردند..


من فکر کردم جمع دوستانه است... ولی چشم... اگه باعث شدم به کسی بر بخوره عذر می خوام...

در کل من با ایجاد یه تشکیلات خودگردان موافقم... اما فعالیت اون به تنهایی کافی نیست باید این قانون Copyright اجرا بشه...

----------


## davidrobert

> davidrobert  عزیز به دلیل املای پر محتوای شما من تنها چیزی که متوجه شدم هیچی بود ! :(
> حالا خواهشا میشه یه خلاصه از ایدتون بگین ؟ 
> 
> آها .. اینم بگم من به شما امید دارم و از امید شما امید میگیرم  منم یه ایده هایی دارم که اگه بشنوید خنده بازار راه می افته اما هیچ وقت بلند پروازی هامو به کسی نمیگم ... در 100% ایده هام موفق شدم وقتی پشتکار داشتم / به کسی نگفتم !
> 
> بحث داره از این تایپیک فرا تر میره و من پیش بینی میکنم جنگ سایبری رخ میده (همتونو هک میکنم )
> 
> davidrobert عزیز اگه برات بگم من چه مشکلاتی دارم اخ میگی ! اینقدر مشکل دارم که آنتی ویروسی که قرار بود بسازم رو بهش نمیرسم ... الان یه چندر روزه دسترسی به کامپیوتر دارم که میتونم پست بدم
> 
> ...


 سلام ببخشید که بابت غلط املای و نوشته ها م سر شما رو درد آوردم ولی ببخشید ایده من کج آش خنده داری اون جاش که ما فقیر هستیم و با وضع مالی بد میتوانم بهترین سیستم رو بسازم. برادر من نتوانستم برم دانشگاه بخاطر وضع مالی افتضاح که دارم نتوانستم برم یه کلاس تست برای کنکور چون پولش رو ندارم و دارم زور میزنم با برنامه نوشتن و فروختن خرج خودم رو در بیاوریم تا بتونم برم دانشگاه . حال وضع کی خراب هستش وقتی میام میبینم طرف نمی توانی یک کامپیوتر رو روشن کن دانشگاه هستش حرص میخورم چون پولش رو ندارم و به زور هزینه اینترنت که استفاده میکنم رو جور میکنم تا بتوانیم مطلب کمکی بیشتر بگریم تا بتوانم به سیستم خودم که هوش مصنوعی بیشتر نزدیک بشیم . بله از نظر شما که مثل برادر خودم بر خورد میکنید دم از ناامیدی میزنید که دولت پوشت ما نیست بودجه نداریم و نمی توانیم پیشرفت کنیم ولی بگم برادر من برنامه نویس نیست و خودش با کامپیوتر کار کرد و فقط کار با کامپیوتر یاد گرفته و دم از ناامیدی حرف زدن. تا حالا شده بری ایده که داری رو به یه شخصی که تو سازمان هستش بگی. اگه نگفتی من رفتم گفتم و ایده که دادم قبول شد و گفتن تو انجام بده ما میفرستیم تو رو مقامات بالا تا هزینه کنن برای ساخت ش ولی هیچ وقت این اشتباه رو نمیکنم. چون میدانیم وقتی کاریشان تمام بیشه من رو میندازن بیرون. و سیستم رو ور میدارند برای خودشون. اون موقع من میشه کاسه به دست وقتی خودم بسازم خودم بازار گرمی میکنم و میفروشم به بهشون ولی منم یه ایده دیگه دارم برای شما ، شما برید به ایده کسای دیگه بخندید و امید خودتون رو سلب کنید چون دولت پشت شما نیست. و این رو قبول دارم وقتی پیشرفت کنیم طعمه مون میره بالا تا بیشتر پیشرفت کنیم اگه طمع همون نره بالا که هیچ وقت پیشرفت نمی کنیم و تو همان جای که هستیم استوب میکنیم و میگیم میخواهیم چیکار پیشرفت کنیم. آدم به امید زنده هستش اگه امید هم نداشته باشه در کل بره بمیره شما هم اگه ایده دارید انجام بدید انشاالله توش موفق میشوید. ولی خواهش ایده کسی دیگه رو مسخره نکنید و کلی هم یاس و ناامیدی به خودتون دست ندید این طوری باشه کسی نباید پیشرفت کنه چون امیدی نداره. برای پیشرفت ش. و کلی هم جمله ناامید کننده نزنید که کسی دیگه ببینه بگه برنامه نویسی که بدرد نمیخورد کسی برای ما قائل نیست من امیدم سلب نمیشه ولی کسی دیگه ببینه مطالب شما رو زده میشه و دنبال برنامه نویسی نمیاد.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> سلام ببخشید که بابت غلط املای و نوشته ها م سر شما رو درد آوردم ولی ببخشید ایده من کج آش خنده داری اون جاش که ما فقیر هستیم و با وضع مالی بد میتوانم بهترین سیستم رو بسازم. برادر من نتوانستم برم دانشگاه بخاطر وضع مالی افتضاح که دارم نتوانستم برم یه کلاس تست برای کنکور چون پولش رو ندارم و دارم زور میزنم با برنامه نوشتن و فروختن خرج خودم رو در بیاوریم تا بتونم برم دانشگاه . حال وضع کی خراب هستش وقتی میام میبینم طرف نمی توانی یک کامپیوتر رو روشن کن دانشگاه هستش حرص میخورم چون پولش رو ندارم و به زور هزینه اینترنت که استفاده میکنم رو جور میکنم تا بتوانیم مطلب کمکی بیشتر بگریم تا بتوانم به سیستم خودم که هوش مصنوعی بیشتر نزدیک بشیم . بله از نظر شما که مثل برادر خودم بر خورد میکنید دم از ناامیدی میزنید که دولت پوشت ما نیست بودجه نداریم و نمی توانیم پیشرفت کنیم ولی بگم برادر من برنامه نویس نیست و خودش با کامپیوتر کار کرد و فقط کار با کامپیوتر یاد گرفته و دم از ناامیدی حرف زدن. تا حالا شده بری ایده که داری رو به یه شخصی که تو سازمان هستش بگی. اگه نگفتی من رفتم گفتم و ایده که دادم قبول شد و گفتن تو انجام بده ما میفرستیم تو رو مقامات بالا تا هزینه کنن برای ساخت ش ولی هیچ وقت این اشتباه رو نمیکنم. چون میدانیم وقتی کاریشان تمام بیشه من رو میندازن بیرون. و سیستم رو ور میدارند برای خودشون. اون موقع من میشه کاسه به دست وقتی خودم بسازم خودم بازار گرمی میکنم و میفروشم به بهشون ولی منم یه ایده دیگه دارم برای شما ، شما برید به ایده کسای دیگه بخندید و امید خودتون رو سلب کنید چون دولت پشت شما نیست. و این رو قبول دارم وقتی پیشرفت کنیم طعمه مون میره بالا تا بیشتر پیشرفت کنیم اگه طمع همون نره بالا که هیچ وقت پیشرفت نمی کنیم و تو همان جای که هستیم استوب میکنیم و میگیم میخواهیم چیکار پیشرفت کنیم. آدم به امید زنده هستش اگه امید هم نداشته باشه در کل بره بمیره شما هم اگه ایده دارید انجام بدید انشاالله توش موفق میشوید. ولی خواهش ایده کسی دیگه رو مسخره نکنید و کلی هم یاس و ناامیدی به خودتون دست ندید این طوری باشه کسی نباید پیشرفت کنه چون امیدی نداره. برای پیشرفت ش. و کلی هم جمله ناامید کننده نزنید که کسی دیگه ببینه بگه برنامه نویسی که بدرد نمیخورد کسی برای ما قائل نیست من امیدم سلب نمیشه ولی کسی دیگه ببینه مطالب شما رو زده میشه و دنبال برنامه نویسی نمیاد.
> موفق و پیروز باشید.


خب .... میشه بگین من کجای مطالبم به شما خندیدم ؟ ... باید ثابت کنی ... !
میخواستم نگم اما میگم ... !
اگه برای اینترنت پول میدی بیا بهت رایگان بدم ... ! (خودم رایگان استفاده میکنم سرعتشم 256 میشه !)
1 یال پیش منم ایده داشتم ساخت ربات ... یه تیم داشتیم و منم قرار بود هوش مصنوعیش رو طراحی کنم ... 6 میلیونم قرار بود از طرف سایت نخبگان جوان (متصل به بنیاد نخبگان) به صورت بودجه ی پایه دریافت کنیم .. 
افراد تیم همه جزو نخبگان بودن + بنده !
به دلایلی نشد که یکی از این دلایل این بود که من بروجردم و تیم اصفهان بود ... !
تیم رو من جمع کرده بودم و بودجه رو من درخاست کرده بودم و ایده مال من بود و ... من همه کره بودم و به دلیل مسافت نتونستم ایده رو اجرایی کنم ... اونقدر پولدار نیستم که خونه بخرم !
منم مشکلاتم کمتر از شما نیست اما در برابر مشکلات خدا رو شاکر میشم و همیشه راهی براش پیدا میکنم ... 
یادش بخیر یه دوستی داشتم همش میگفت من بدبختیم (کرایه تاکسیشو من میدادم) دلم براش میسوخت ... یکی دو ماه بعد که دوستیمون عمیق تر شد فهمیدم فقط 3 تا خونه دارن که یکیش 2 طبقه هست ... این بماند و گوشی آیفنش و ... بماند :)

اینا رو گفتم صرفا جواب پست شما ... !
حالا خواهشا بحث رو به انحراف نکشید ... !

----------


## Cyrus_black

سایت خیلی جالب شده

یکی یه تاپیک رو شروع میکنه ( حالا ایده یا اموزش) یک نفر یه حرفی میزنه،طبال گرامی خوششون نمیاد
شروع میکنن به نقد کشیدن و زیر سوال بردن علم بقیه و ادعا استاد بودن در تمامی علوم (منطق و فلسفه و برنامه نویسی و ...) میکنند( منظورم با یک شخص نیست تمامی اشخاصی که این کار رو انجام میدن به کسی تو این تاپیک توهین نشه)

چند نفر دیگه سو استفاده میکنند و اش رو شور تر میکنند،تاپیک دعوا میشه ، مدیر میاد،تاپیک رو جمع میکنه و میریم برای تاپیک بعدی

فک کنم یکی از مشکلای اصلی ایرانیا تو فضا سایبر عدم رعایت احترام ( و عدم احترام سازی برای خود مجازی ) هست،بعد میگیم چرا امریکا شد فلان ، روسیه شد ابر قدرت اصلی ترین نهاد حفاظت سایبر کشور بره اونجا،چین شده بزرگ it ما به هیچ جا نرسیدیم

[در مورد خودم میگم که به کسی بر نخوره]فکر کنم قبل اینکه قرار باشه بریم از فروم های خارجی علم یادبگیرم ( اگه یاد بگیرم)بهتر باشه اول چجوری بحث کردن و احترام سازی رو ازشون یادبگیرم

موفق باشید

----------


## hamidhws

دوستان بحث های بی فایده که هیچ سودی برامون نداره رو کنار بزارید. کسایی که با من موافقن (در مورد ثبت شرکت در خارج از ایران و تعامل با برنامه نویسان ایرانی) لطفا اعلام کنن تا یه فکری کنیم.فکر نکنم ایده ای بهتر از این تو شرایط فعلی باشه(اگه هست لطفا اعلام کنید.اگه نیست موافقت خودتون رو اعلام کنید)

----------


## hamidhws

> اگه برای اینترنت پول میدی بیا بهت رایگان بدم ... ! (خودم رایگان استفاده میکنم سرعتشم 256 میشه !)


دوست عزیز این که فرمودید جدی بود یا مزاح؟اخه توی این مملکت؟اونم مفتی؟من که باورم نمیشه

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> دوست عزیز این که فرمودید جدی بود یا مزاح؟اخه توی این مملکت؟اونم مفتی؟من که باورم نمیشه


نه کاملا جدی گفتم ... سرعت دانلودشم 52 کیلوبایت  هست ... !





> دوستان بحث های بی فایده که هیچ سودی برامون نداره رو کنار بزارید. کسایی که با من موافقن (در مورد ثبت شرکت در خارج از ایران و تعامل با برنامه نویسان ایرانی) لطفا اعلام کنن تا یه فکری کنیم.فکر نکنم ایده ای بهتر از این تو شرایط فعلی باشه(اگه هست لطفا اعلام کنید.اگه نیست موافقت خودتون رو اعلام کنید)


دوست من شرکت برپا کردن شرکت داخل ایران باید 7 خان رستم رو با جیب های پر پول رد کنی ... !
داخل خارج که دیگه جای خود دارد ... 
مسئله ی بعدی اینه که اگه بفهمن که ما داریم چیکار میکنیم که 100% میفهمن علاوه بر قطع رابطه با ما تمام گردش های مالی ما رو مسدود میکنن ... این یعنی هر روز باید منتظر باشیم  ببینیم کی جممون میکنن  ! :)

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> دوست عزیز این که فرمودید جدی بود یا مزاح؟اخه توی این مملکت؟اونم مفتی؟من که باورم نمیشه


نه کاملا جدی گفتم ... سرعت دانلودشم 52 کیلوبایت  هست ... !





> دوستان بحث های بی فایده که هیچ سودی برامون نداره رو کنار بزارید. کسایی که با من موافقن (در مورد ثبت شرکت در خارج از ایران و تعامل با برنامه نویسان ایرانی) لطفا اعلام کنن تا یه فکری کنیم.فکر نکنم ایده ای بهتر از این تو شرایط فعلی باشه(اگه هست لطفا اعلام کنید.اگه نیست موافقت خودتون رو اعلام کنید)


دوست من شرکت برپا کردن شرکت داخل ایران باید 7 خان رستم رو با جیب های پر پول رد کنی ... !
داخل خارج که دیگه جای خود دارد ... 
مسئله ی بعدی اینه که اگه بفهمن که ما داریم چیکار میکنیم که 100% میفهمن علاوه بر قطع رابطه با ما تمام گردش های مالی ما رو مسدود میکنن ... این یعنی هر روز باید منتظر باشیم  ببینیم کی جممون میکنن  ! :)

----------


## hamidhws

> نه کاملا جدی گفتم ... سرعت دانلودشم 52 کیلوبایت هست ... !


آخه چطوری داداش؟
دوست من شرکت برپا کردن شرکت داخل ایران باید 7 خان رستم رو با جیب های پر پول رد کنی ... !
داخل خارج که دیگه جای خود دارد ...
دوست گلم ما نیاز به یه حامی قوی داریم که قابل اعتماد هم باشه. تو این زمینه شاید دولت بتونه کاری کنه اگه درخواست ها زیاد باشه میشه کارایی کرد(طبیعتا منظورم به صورت غیر رسمی هست)



> مسئله ی بعدی اینه که اگه بفهمن که ما داریم چیکار میکنیم که 100% میفهمن علاوه بر قطع رابطه با ما تمام گردش های مالی ما رو مسدود میکنن ... این یعنی هر روز باید منتظر باشیم ببینیم کی جممون میکنن ! :)


اگه طرح خوب اجرا بشه به این سادگی ها لو نمیره. من خودم یه سری ایده دارم که تا حدی کارو اطمینان بخش میکنه.این یه بازی ۲ سربرده. حتی اگر شرکت x هم لو بره میشه شرکت y رو ثبت کرد.باز هم اگر ایده ثبت شرکت با مشکل مواجه  شد میشه راهی مطمئن برای تبادلات مالی داخل به خارج و بالعکس پیدا کرد(الان نمونه این سایت ها زیاده ولی مشکل همون عدم اطمینان هست)

----------


## Boy_nn

سلام مجدد 
دوستان طوری صحبت می کنند که انگار چند تا نرم افزار قوی و قابل ارائه برای فروش در فروشگاه های بزرگ نرم افزاری دارند و فقط مشکلشون تحریم هاست 
شاید بگید دارم منفی بافی می کنم و لی شما یه نرم افزار بنویسید که نسخه اولیش بتونه کاربرای غیر ایرانی رو جذب کنه و حداقل خودتون حاضر باشید برای داشتن چنین نرم افزاری پول بدید
اگه به این مرحله رسیدید اونوقت برید دنبال سرمایه گزار
شما دنبال کسی می گردید که حاضر باشه روی هیچی سرمایه گزاری کنه آخه خودتون حاضرید اینکارو بکنید

----------


## davidrobert

> سلام مجدد 
> دوستان طوری صحبت می کنند که انگار چند تا نرم افزار قوی و قابل ارائه برای فروش در فروشگاه های بزرگ نرم افزاری دارند و فقط مشکلشون تحریم هاست 
> شاید بگید دارم منفی بافی می کنم و لی شما یه نرم افزار بنویسید که نسخه اولیش بتونه کاربرای غیر ایرانی رو جذب کنه و حداقل خودتون حاضر باشید برای داشتن چنین نرم افزاری پول بدید
> اگه به این مرحله رسیدید اونوقت برید دنبال سرمایه گزار
> شما دنبال کسی می گردید که حاضر باشه روی هیچی سرمایه گزاری کنه آخه خودتون حاضرید اینکارو بکنید


 کلامت رو عشقی

----------


## hamidhws

> دوستان طوری صحبت می کنند که انگار چند تا نرم افزار قوی و قابل ارائه برای فروش در فروشگاه های بزرگ نرم افزاری دارند و فقط مشکلشون تحریم هاست 
> شاید بگید دارم منفی بافی می کنم و لی شما یه نرم افزار بنویسید که نسخه اولیش بتونه کاربرای غیر ایرانی رو جذب کنه و حداقل خودتون حاضر باشید برای داشتن چنین نرم افزاری پول بدید
> اگه به این مرحله رسیدید اونوقت برید دنبال سرمایه گزار
> شما دنبال کسی می گردید که حاضر باشه روی هیچی سرمایه گزاری کنه آخه خودتون حاضرید اینکارو بکنید


اولا کی گفت دنبال سرمایه گذار هستیم؟شما تاحالا با مارکت هایی مثل google play یا itunes ,... کار کردید؟اینا بهشون میگن فروشگاه ! سعی کن اول بفهمی چی برای کجا استفاده میشه. حالا وظیفه این فروشگاه چیه؟سرمایه گذاری؟شما فکر میکنی مثلا گوگل اول app شمارو میخره بعدا میفروشه به مردم؟نه خیر! شما خودتون میفروشید توی مغازه گوگل و اونم به عنوان اجاره یه مبلغی ازتون میگیره. کسی اینجا قرار نیست روی نرم افزار شما سرمایه گذاری کنه عزیز!شما مارکت رو با سازمان ثبت اختراعات اشتباه گرفتی یا شایدم فکر کردی میخوایم ویندوز آپلیکیشن بسازیم!حتما تو ذهنت نرم افزارهایی مثل فوتوشاپ هم بوده! داداش مقوله ساخت نرم افزار برای کامپیوتر های شخصی با app (به برنامه های ساخته شده برای تلفن های هوشمند گفته میشه) زمین تا اسمون قضیش فرق میکنه. برای ساخت یه نرم افزار در سطح جهانی که جنبه تجاری داشته باشه اول از همه باید قدرت رقابت رو داشته باشید و همچنین یه تیم برنامه نویسی قوی و منظم با بودجه کافی و...
ولی برای ساخت app حتی بصورت انفرادی هم میتونید فعالیت داشته باشید و نیاز به بودجه زیادی هم نداره و بدلیل قیمت خیلی پایین تر نسبت به نرم افزار(منظور نرم افزار کامپیوتر!) جنبه رقابتی کمتری پیش میاد و شما میتونی با کمی ایده با چاشنی ذوق! درامد زیادی کسب کنید. برای تایید گفته هام فقط کافیه یه سر به همون مارکت ها بزنید و app های پرفروش رو یه نگاهی بندازی مببینی از لحاظ فنی خیلی پایین اما از لحاظ ایده بسیار ناب هستن!
خواهشا دیگه این 2 تارو باهم قاطی نکنید :|

----------


## Boy_nn

> ولا کی گفت دنبال سرمایه گذار هستیم؟شما تاحالا با مارکت هایی مثل google play یا itunes ,... کار کردید؟


بله اگه دسترسی به فروشگاه های نرم افزاری و سیستم مالی بین المللی داشته باشیم ولی الان کلی تحریم جلوی روت هست که نمی تونی به اینها دسترسی داشته باشی و برای دور زدن این تحریم ها به سرمایه احتیاج هست مگر اینکه تحریم ها برداشته شوند
برنامه نویسی ما مثل خودرو سازی ما می مونه (بازار انحصاری نرم افزار های مالی و ..... و سایتهای فارسی زبان و ... )که به علت عدم حضور رقیب قدرتمند خارجی شده بازار انحصاری چون توی رقیبی نداریم فکر می کنیم خیلی سریم ، بعدشم توقع داریم با نوشتن نرم افزارهایی که نمونه های متن بازش توی اینترنت ریخته بشیم برنامه نویس و کلی هم پول به جیب بزنیم 
یه نگاه به بزرگترین شرکت همکاران سیستم بندازید (اگه اشتباه نکنم بزرگترین شرکت نرم افزاری ایران) اگه کسی با نرم افزاراش کار کرده باشه می دونه چقدر مزخرفه حتی کارشناساش هم نرم افزارشون رو قبول ندارن ولی چون بازار انحصاری هست و رقیبی نداری یکه تازی می کنه فکر می کنید همکاران سیسم و یا شرکتهای مشابه در یک بازار رقابتی می تونن دووم بیارن

یه قسمتی از حرفات کاملا" درست بود مهمتر از کد نویسی ایده ناب هست اگه ایده نابی داشته باشی بله میشه ولی توی شرایط تحریم کلی راه سخت شده

----------


## FastCode

خیلی ها هستن که دوست دارن اجرا بشه.
خیلی ها هم دوست دارن اجرا نشه.
خیلی ها توی خونه خودشون اجرا میکنند.
خیلی ها توی شرکت و اداره شون.
خیلی ها مجبور هستن اجرا نکنند.
بعضی ها هم مجبور هستن اجرا کنند.
copy rights

شما که نرمافزار مینویسید تا حالا این قوانین رو رعایت کردید؟
معادل مجانی و آزاد برنامه هایی دزدیده شده ای که استفاده میکنید رو میشناسید؟
تا حالا سعی کردید برای کسی نصبشون کنید؟
اگر نکردید لطفا نگید "من میدونم ما موفق نمیشیم"
سعی کنید از همین الان دزدی رو کنار بزارید قول میدم خیلی دردناک نباشه.
اگر کسی واقعا بخواد خودش رو درست کنه همیشه کمک هست.
تا حالا هیچ کس توی این سایت نپرسیده به جای Visual Studio چی استفاده کنیم؟
چرا؟چون خودتون نمیخواهید درست بشید.تقصیر بقیه نیست.
خیلی ها توی این سایت هستن که copyrights رو رعایت میکنند.پول هم نمیدن.سعی کنید بپرسید چطوری.شاید سخت نباشه.

----------


## davidrobert

> خیلی ها هستن که دوست دارن اجرا بشه.
> خیلی ها هم دوست دارن اجرا نشه.
> خیلی ها توی خونه خودشون اجرا میکنند.
> خیلی ها توی شرکت و اداره شون.
> خیلی ها مجبور هستن اجرا نکنند.
> بعضی ها هم مجبور هستن اجرا کنند.
> copy rights
> 
> شما که نرمافزار مینویسید تا حالا این قوانین رو رعایت کردید؟
> ...


 کلامت رو عشق خودم من منتظر باز شدن نمایشگاه هستم برم سری جدید نرم افزار های کرک شده رو بخریم ولی خودم برنامی که مینویسیم اصاریتن کلی کرم دارم همه جور طریقه هک برنامه خودم و کرک برنامه رو میبندم ولی خودم برای خریدن نرم افزار های موفت لحظه شماره میکنم ازد این نظر میشی گفت قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت نشه خیلی ها وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ولی تخصص خوبی دارن تو کامپیوتر بخاطر اینکه طرف تخصص داره ولی پولی نداره نباید پیشرفت کنی و برنامه که یک میلیون تومان هستش رو با 1000 تومان بخره نمیشی گفت اگه این طوری بود قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت میشود معلوم که هیچ کس به اون صورت پیشرفت نمیکرد و درضمن اگه تو ایران فرهنگ کا با کامپیوتر بود خیلی خوب میشود شما برید هنرستان سیستم های مدرسه رو ببنید ، ببنید یه بچه یه سیستم رو سالم گذاشته دکمه کیبور در امده ، دی وی دی رایتر دزدیده شده حالا به نظر شما وقتی بچه ها به وسیله مدرسه برای خودش هستش برای آموزش خودشون هستش رحم نمیکنن به نظر شما اونها به برنامه های اورجینال رحم میکنن نه وقتی یه سی دی اورجینال میخره خدا تومان و بشکنی اون جا آدم میسوزه ولی وقتی سی دی کپی میخره این خیالیش نیست . چون نرم افزار گران هستش و آسیب ببینی آدم حالیش گرفته میشه ولی وقتی نرم افزار مفت باهش طرف این خیالیش نیست و بخاطر همین سعی میکنه نرم افزار مفت رو تهیه کنه نه نرم افزار پولی رو.

----------


## FastCode

> کلامت رو عشق خودم من منتظر باز شدن نمایشگاه هستم برم سری جدید نرم افزار های کرک شده رو بخریم ولی خودم برنامی که مینویسیم اصاریتن کلی کرم دارم همه جور طریقه هک برنامه خودم و کرک برنامه رو میبندم ولی خودم برای خریدن نرم افزار های موفت لحظه شماره میکنم ازد این نظر میشی گفت قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت نشه خیلی ها وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ولی تخصص خوبی دارن تو کامپیوتر بخاطر اینکه طرف تخصص داره ولی پولی نداره نباید پیشرفت کنی و برنامه که یک میلیون تومان هستش رو با 1000 تومان بخره نمیشی گفت اگه این طوری بود قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت میشود معلوم که هیچ کس به اون صورت پیشرفت نمیکرد و درضمن اگه تو ایران فرهنگ کا با کامپیوتر بود خیلی خوب میشود شما برید هنرستان سیستم های مدرسه رو ببنید ، ببنید یه بچه یه سیستم رو سالم گذاشته دکمه کیبور در امده ، دی وی دی رایتر دزدیده شده حالا به نظر شما وقتی بچه ها به وسیله مدرسه برای خودش هستش برای آموزش خودشون هستش رحم نمیکنن به نظر شما اونها به برنامه های اورجینال رحم میکنن نه وقتی یه سی دی اورجینال میخره خدا تومان و بشکنی اون جا آدم میسوزه ولی وقتی سی دی کپی میخره این خیالیش نیست . چون نرم افزار گران هستش و آسیب ببینی آدم حالیش گرفته میشه ولی وقتی نرم افزار مفت باهش طرف این خیالیش نیست و بخاطر همین سعی میکنه نرم افزار مفت رو تهیه کنه نه نرم افزار پولی رو.


دقیقا افکار متهجری مثل شما توی دولت هستن.

----------


## omidshaman

> کلامت رو عشق خودم من منتظر باز شدن نمایشگاه هستم برم سری جدید نرم افزار های کرک شده رو بخریم ولی خودم برنامی که مینویسیم اصاریتن کلی کرم دارم همه جور طریقه هک برنامه خودم و کرک برنامه رو میبندم ولی خودم برای خریدن نرم افزار های موفت لحظه شماره میکنم ازد این نظر میشی گفت قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت نشه خیلی ها وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ولی تخصص خوبی دارن تو کامپیوتر بخاطر اینکه طرف تخصص داره ولی پولی نداره نباید پیشرفت کنی و برنامه که یک میلیون تومان هستش رو با 1000 تومان بخره نمیشی گفت اگه این طوری بود قانون کپی پست تو ایران رایت میشود معلوم که هیچ کس به اون صورت پیشرفت نمیکرد و درضمن اگه تو ایران فرهنگ کا با کامپیوتر بود خیلی خوب میشود شما برید هنرستان سیستم های مدرسه رو ببنید ، ببنید یه بچه یه سیستم رو سالم گذاشته دکمه کیبور در امده ، دی وی دی رایتر دزدیده شده حالا به نظر شما وقتی بچه ها به وسیله مدرسه برای خودش هستش برای آموزش خودشون هستش رحم نمیکنن به نظر شما اونها به برنامه های اورجینال رحم میکنن نه وقتی یه سی دی اورجینال میخره خدا تومان و بشکنی اون جا آدم میسوزه ولی وقتی سی دی کپی میخره این خیالیش نیست . چون نرم افزار گران هستش و آسیب ببینی آدم حالیش گرفته میشه ولی وقتی نرم افزار مفت باهش طرف این خیالیش نیست و بخاطر همین سعی میکنه نرم افزار مفت رو تهیه کنه نه نرم افزار پولی رو.


 


> کلامت رو عشق خودم من منتظر باز شدن نمايشگاه هستم برم سري جديد نرم افزار هاي کرک شده رو بخريم ولي خودم برنامي که مينويسيم اصاريتن کلي کرم دارم همه جور طريقه هک برنامه خودم و کرک برنامه رو ميبندم ولي خودم براي خريدن نرم افزار هاي موفت لحظه شماره ميکنم ازد اين نظر ميشي گفت قانون کپي پست تو ايران رايت نشه خيلي ها وضع مالي خوبي ندارن ولي تخصص خوبي دارن تو کامپيوتر بخاطر اينکه طرف تخصص داره ولي پولي نداره نبايد پيشرفت کني و برنامه که يک ميليون تومان هستش رو با 1000 تومان بخره نميشي گفت اگه اين طوري بود قانون کپي پست تو ايران رايت ميشود معلوم که هيچ کس به اون صورت پيشرفت نميکرد و درضمن اگه تو ايران فرهنگ کا با کامپيوتر بود خيلي خوب ميشود شما بريد هنرستان سيستم هاي مدرسه رو ببنيد ، ببنيد يه بچه يه سيستم رو سالم گذاشته دکمه کيبور در امده ، دي وي دي رايتر دزديده شده حالا به نظر شما وقتي بچه ها به وسيله مدرسه براي خودش هستش براي آموزش خودشون هستش رحم نميکنن به نظر شما اونها به برنامه هاي اورجينال رحم ميکنن نه وقتي يه سي دي اورجينال ميخره خدا تومان و بشکني اون جا آدم ميسوزه ولي وقتي سي دي کپي ميخره اين خياليش نيست . چون نرم افزار گران هستش و آسيب ببيني آدم حاليش گرفته ميشه ولي وقتي نرم افزار مفت باهش طرف اين خياليش نيست و بخاطر همين سعي ميکنه نرم افزار مفت رو تهيه کنه نه نرم افزار پولي رو.


تا وسيله گزاشته نشه فرهنگشم درست نميشه وقتي 4 نفر که نرم افزار کپي خريدنو 10 ميليون جريمه کردن فرهنگشم  مثل فرهنگ بستن کمر بند درست ميشه   تا وقتی زور نباشه اتفاقی نمیفته
حالا اين  هنرستان  رو که مثال زدي چه ربطي به کپي رايت داره ديگه خدا مي دونه!!
شما شک نکن اگر  قانون کپي رايت تو ايران درست بشه ظرف 10 سال ايران جزو بهترين توليد کننده هاي نرم افزار ميشه! حيف که يک سريا که شعور ندارن شدن همه کاره ...
حتي شايد وقتي انگيزه مادي بوجود بياد سيستم عامل هم نوشته بشه. (فکر کن مثلا 10 ميليون 60 هزار تومن چند ميشه ! من که ذهنی حساب کردم فکر کنم رو بریلیاردی چیزی میره ! ...) 
الان که با اين اوضاع ايران حتي اگر يک برنامه در حد فتوشاپ هم بنويسي بازم فروش نمي کنه !  ولی اگر کپی رایت باشه خیلی چیزا عوض میشه 
من که اگر قرار باشه اوضاع همین جوری بمونه 5-6 سال دیگه کلا میرم از ایران...

----------


## matrix-program

والا من خودم طرف قانون حفظ کپی رایتم
مردم ما حاضر نیستن برای به سی دی اینقدر پول بدن چون نمیدونن چه زحمت هایی که پای این نرم افزار کشیده شده
یکی از دوستام ویندوزش خراب شده بود میخواست بره یه سی دی ویندوز بخره گفت فلان کافی نت چقدر میگیره یه سی دی ویندوز میده گفتم 6 هزار خلاصه رفیقمون شد اینجوری :متعجب:  گفت چقدر گرون فروشه !!!
باید فکری کنیم به حال این مردم 
اینجوری نمیشه که برنامه نویسی کرد این ور
به قول *__UFNHGGI_H__*



> طرف 2 هزار تومن میده یک ساندویچ می خره خیلی هم راضیه
> اما هزار تومن میده فلان برنامه رو می خره فکر می کنه زیادم داده
> اینطور به نظرشون می رسه که این ساندویچ کلی مخلفات (خیار شو، کاهو و..)  داره ولی این برنامه که فقط یه تیکه پلاستیک هست هزار تومن هم زیادیشه
> عقل ادم تو چشمش باشه همین میشه دیگه

----------


## hamidhws

> شما شک نکن اگر قانون کپي رايت تو ايران درست بشه ظرف 10 سال ايران جزو بهترين توليد کننده هاي نرم افزار ميشه! حيف که يک سريا که شعور ندارن شدن همه کاره ...
> حتي شايد وقتي انگيزه مادي بوجود بياد سيستم عامل هم نوشته بشه. (فکر کن مثلا 10 ميليون 60 هزار تومن چند ميشه ! من که ذهنی حساب کردم فکر کنم رو بریلیاردی چیزی میره ! ...) 
> الان که با اين اوضاع ايران حتي اگر يک برنامه در حد فتوشاپ هم بنويسي بازم فروش نمي کنه ! ولی اگر کپی رایت باشه خیلی چیزا عوض میشه


من خودمو کشتم . اما باز دوستان میان همون حرفارو تکرار میکنن!برادر من دوست گلم شما فکر کردی رعایت کپی رایت به همین راحتیه؟حالا فرض کن تونستی فروشگاها و سوپر مارکت هارو کنترل کنی اما اینترنتو چی؟اینطوری باید 99% وبسایت ها فیلتر بشن! این 1
دوما نمیدونم چرا همه فقط کپی رایت رو به چشم فروش و نفع خودشون میبینن! برادر من  شما فرض کن کپی رایت به طور کامل رعایت بشه اونوقت یعنی شما مجبوری همین ویندوزی که رو سیستم نصبه رو با قیمت سرسام اور دلار بخری! مثلا ویندوز 8 200 دلار قیمت داشته باشه شما حاضری تا 1 میلیون برای فقط 1 ویندوز هزینه کنی؟ چرا حرفی میزنید که اخرش توش بمونید اخه؟میخوای از چاله در بیای بیفتی تو چاه؟اگه کپی رایت کاملا رعایت بشه شما حتی نمیتونی نرم افزار ها مورد نیاز برای کار برنامه نویسیت هم تهیه کنی چه برسه به فروش! باید لایسنس 1000 جور ریز برنامه بگیری هزارتا بدبختی بکشی اونم با قیمت دلار! من اینو تو همون پست های اولیم گفتم اما باز میبینم هرکی از راه میرسه این چرت و پرت رو تکرار میکنه بدون کمی فکر کردن :|

خوب حالا که اوضاع اینطوری بود من اومدم یه پیشنهاد دادم : گفتم با این حساب اگه کپی رایت توی این مملکت رعایت بشه ضررهاش برای منه برنامه نویس از سودش بیشتره دیگه چه برسه به مردم عادی! حالا چه کنیم ؟منه برنامه نویس دلم میخواد فروش عمده کنم ولی برای فروش عمده احتیاج به همین قانون کپی رایت دارم! خوب پس منه برنامه نویس هم به قانون کپی رایت نیاز دارم هم اجرایی شدنش توی مملکت خودم به ضرر من تموم میشه پس چیکار کنم؟ افرین ای کیو! خوب من برنامه مینویسم و توی کشوری که قوانین محکمی برای کپی رایت داره میفروشم! یعنی یه بازی 2 سر برد! 
حالا برای این کار بازم یه مشکل بر میخوریم یعنی تحریم! که برای اون هم یه پیشنهاد دادم که توی پست های قبلیم موجوده

----------


## UfnCod3r

چرا چرت میگی
بجز یه سیستم عامل به چیز دیگه لازم نیست پول بدین هرچند که می تونید از لینوکس استفاده کنید .
البته خریدن ویندوز اورجینال خیلی مذیت ها هم داره
برای برنامه نویسی سی/سی++ می تونید از CodeBlock,Mingw و استفاده کنید. در ضمن VS هم برای کار غیر تجاری رایگانه میشه با اون نوشت و بعد اخر سر با GCC کامپایل کرد
چیز دیگه این برا برنامه نویسی نیاز نیست که شما می گی باید هزار تا لایسنس بخری  :قهقهه: 
لابد شما به  بیل و کلنگ هم نیاز داری :قهقهه: 
اگه کپی رایتی باشه من یکی بجز یه سیستم عامل و چند تا برنامه که اصلا ازشون استفاه نمی کنم به چیز دیگه ای نیاز ندارم
فقط ی IDE و کامپایلر احتیاج دارم + این برنامه ها که رایگان هستن .
FireFox, FDM, VLC, uTorrent, NotePad++,NitroReader,YahooMassange,Blender

----------


## UfnCod3r

تا زمانی که چهار نفر پامیشن هرچی برنامه تو نت هست رو می کنن تو چند تا دی وی دی و بعد میان میگن ممد سافت ، اکبر سافت و ..(MRT,King)
چه توقعی از مردم دارین
باور کنید من یه بار ی وین نصب کردم کنار لوگوی ماکروسافت نوشته بود MRT محمد رضا توکلی بعد طرف شمارشو هم نوشته بود  :قهقهه: 
شورشو در اوردن .

----------


## omidshaman

> رمن خودمو کشتم . اما باز دوستان میان همون حرفارو تکرار میکنن!برادر من دوست گلم شما فکر کردی رعایت کپی رایت به همین راحتیه؟حالا فرض کن تونستی فروشگاها و سوپر مارکت هارو کنترل کنی اما اینترنتو چی؟اینطوری باید 99% وبسایت ها فیلتر بشن


خوب فیلتر بشن چی میشه مگه؟ در عوض 100 تا وبسایت واسه فروش نرم افزار های ایرانی درست میشه !  یا اصلا همون وبسایت ها هم می تونن برنامه های رایگان بزارن به جای کرک شده ! مثل بعضی سایتای خارجی یا برن 4 تا محتوای درست و حسابی بزارن تو سایتاشون !
البته رعایت کپی رایت به همین سادگیا نیست اونم این جا بعد این همه مدت (این چیزا رو باید 15 سال پیش اونایی که مسئول بودن فکرشو می کردن که از همون اول کپی رایت رعایت بشه !) ;فرهنگ سازی می خواد + زور ! 




> دوما نمیدونم چرا همه فقط کپی رایت رو به چشم فروش و نفع خودشون میبینن! برادر من  شما فرض کن کپی رایت به طور کامل رعایت بشه اونوقت یعنی شما مجبوری همین ویندوزی که رو سیستم نصبه رو با قیمت سرسام اور دلار بخری! مثلا ویندوز 8 200 دلار قیمت داشته باشه شما حاضری تا 1 میلیون برای فقط 1 ویندوز هزینه کنی؟ چرا حرفی میزنید که اخرش توش بمونید اخه؟میخوای از چاله در بیای بیفتی تو چاه؟اگه کپی رایت کاملا رعایت بشه شما حتی نمیتونی نرم افزار ها مورد نیاز برای کار برنامه نویسیت هم تهیه کنی چه برسه به فروش! باید لایسنس 1000 جور ریز برنامه بگیری هزارتا بدبختی بکشی اونم با قیمت دلار! من اینو تو همون پست های اولیم گفتم اما باز میبینم هرکی از راه میرسه این چرت و پرت رو تکرار میکنه بدون کمی فکر کردن :|


کپی رایت به نفع همست وقتی  صنعت نرم افزار یا سخت افزار  تو ایران پیشرفت کنه بطور غیر مستقیم مردم عادی هم ازش نفع میبرن نمونش یک کمپانی مثل سامسونگ که درامدش از درامد نفت ایران بیشتره ! شما فقط جلوی پاتو می بینی  تقصیر من نیست که !  

بعد من واقعا نمی فهمم  شما چجوری به خودت اجازه می دی این جوری با قاطعیت  پست بزاری  همه که مثل شما به دزدی عادت ندارن ! (توهین نیست حقیقته ! )
اولا من  بیشتر وقتا از اوبونتو استفاده می کنم در ضمن ویندوزی هم که روی لپتاب هم هست اورجیناله  برنامه هایی که هم استفاده می کنم سعی می کنم  مجانی باشن  فقط تنها برنامه کرک شده ای که روی سیستمم دارم  فوتوشاپه که اونم اگر برنامه جایگزین مناسب پیدا کنم پاک می کنم!
نرم افزارهایی هم که برای برنامه نویسی استفاده می کنم همشون open source هستن !
یک قسمتی از پست های قبلیت  



> برای ساخت یه نرم افزار در سطح جهانی که جنبه تجاری داشته باشه اول از همه باید قدرت رقابت رو داشته باشید و همچنین یه تیم برنامه نویسی قوی و منظم با بودجه کافی و...


فکر می کنی این چیزا تا وقتی که کپی رایت رعایت نشه بوجود میاد (مخصوصا اون قسمت بودجه) ؟!



> خوب حالا که اوضاع اینطوری بود من اومدم یه پیشنهاد دادم : گفتم با این حساب اگه کپی رایت توی این مملکت رعایت بشه ضررهاش برای منه برنامه نویس از سودش بیشتره دیگه چه برسه به مردم عادی! حالا چه کنیم ؟منه برنامه نویس دلم میخواد فروش عمده کنم ولی برای فروش عمده احتیاج به همین قانون کپی رایت دارم! خوب پس منه برنامه نویس هم به قانون کپی رایت نیاز دارم هم اجرایی شدنش توی مملکت خودم به ضرر من تموم میشه پس چیکار کنم؟


هیچی اقا من نفهمی کردم همچین پستی گزاشتم فکر نمی کردم بعضی دوستان این قدر درک اقتصادیشون بالا باشه :)شما خوشحال باش یک برنامه حسابداری می نویسی با پولش 4 کیلو گوشت هم نمی تونی بخری  ولی در عوض 4 تا برنامه کرک شده روی  سیستمت داری که از 1/10 قابلیتاشونم استفاده نمی کنی یکسریاشونم که تروجان هم دارن :)
میدونین بزرگترین مشکل برنامه نویسای ارانی چیه ؟
نه این دفعه اشتباه حدس زدی ! افراد نابغه ای هستن  مثل شما که دارن این جا هدر میرن ایده هاتو پتنت کن کسی ندزدشون (البته بیخیال اونم کپی رایت میخواد:) )
به هر حال من حوصله بحث بی خود با کسی ندارم  شما برو دنبال اون بازی 2 سر بردت ببینم 10 سال دیگه به چی میرسی اینم اخرین پستیه که تو این تاپیک میزارم گود لاک!

----------


## FastCode

> دوما نمیدونم چرا همه فقط کپی رایت رو به چشم فروش و نفع خودشون میبینن!  برادر من  شما فرض کن کپی رایت به طور کامل رعایت بشه اونوقت یعنی شما  مجبوری همین ویندوزی که رو سیستم نصبه رو با قیمت سرسام اور دلار بخری!  مثلا ویندوز 8 200 دلار قیمت داشته باشه شما حاضری تا 1 میلیون برای فقط 1  ویندوز هزینه کنی؟ چرا حرفی میزنید که اخرش توش بمونید اخه؟میخوای از چاله  در بیای بیفتی تو چاه؟اگه کپی رایت کاملا رعایت بشه شما حتی نمیتونی نرم  افزار ها مورد نیاز برای کار برنامه نویسیت هم تهیه کنی چه برسه به فروش!  باید لایسنس 1000 جور ریز برنامه بگیری هزارتا بدبختی بکشی اونم با قیمت  دلار! من اینو تو همون پست های اولیم گفتم اما باز میبینم هرکی از راه  میرسه این چرت و پرت رو تکرار میکنه بدون کمی فکر کردن :|


شخصا حاضرم اگر چیزی روی سیستم من کرک شده باشه برای هر  ریالش یک دلار جیمه بدم.
وقتی شما دزد هستید انتظار نداشته باشید بقیه ازتون دزدی نکنند.

----------


## davidrobert

> تا وسيله گزاشته نشه فرهنگشم درست نميشه وقتي 4 نفر که نرم افزار کپي خريدنو 10 ميليون جريمه کردن فرهنگشم  مثل فرهنگ بستن کمر بند درست ميشه   تا وقتی زور نباشه اتفاقی نمیفته
> حالا اين  هنرستان  رو که مثال زدي چه ربطي به کپي رايت داره ديگه خدا مي دونه!!
> شما شک نکن اگر  قانون کپي رايت تو ايران درست بشه ظرف 10 سال ايران جزو بهترين توليد کننده هاي نرم افزار ميشه! حيف که يک سريا که شعور ندارن شدن همه کاره ...
> حتي شايد وقتي انگيزه مادي بوجود بياد سيستم عامل هم نوشته بشه. (فکر کن مثلا 10 ميليون 60 هزار تومن چند ميشه ! من که ذهنی حساب کردم فکر کنم رو بریلیاردی چیزی میره ! ...) 
> الان که با اين اوضاع ايران حتي اگر يک برنامه در حد فتوشاپ هم بنويسي بازم فروش نمي کنه !  ولی اگر کپی رایت باشه خیلی چیزا عوض میشه 
> من که اگر قرار باشه اوضاع همین جوری بمونه 5-6 سال دیگه کلا میرم از ایران...


 برادر من هنرستان رو به خاطر این مثال زدم بگم وقتی بچه شوریش نمریسی کامپیوتر برای یاد گیری هستش نه برای خراب کردن که کلی قیمت اون کامپیوتر هستش به نظرت طرف دلیش میسوزه بره سی دی اورجینال بخری یعنی لد کل میگم وقتی بچه های خودمون نمی تونیم طرز درست استفاده کردن از کامپیوتر رو یا وسایل مدرسه رو یاد بدیم که بدونن سیستم کامپیوتری تو مدرسه یه سیستم آموزشی و کمکی . وقتی مردم متوجه سیستم های که برای آموزشون قرار میدن که کلی هزینه خورد و متوجه هزینه ها نمیشن به نظر شما کسی هم متوجه کار ما میشه و بگه طرف برنامه نویس کلی زحمت کشیده بابت این نرم افزار بهتر اورجینالش رو بخریم نه اینکه کپی و آخر سر هم سی دی میشکنه طرف میگه ب جهنم ورژن جدید سی دی میاد بیرون ورژن جدیدش رو میگیریم. سیستم مدرسه هم وقتی بسوزنن میگن به جهنم دولت پول میده یکی دیگه میارن . خوب وقتی مردم به بچه ها شون یاد نمیدن چطور از سیستم آموزشی استفاده کنن به نظر شما یاد میدن از برنامه کپی ریات استفاده کنن . نه مردم میگن مفت باشه کفت باشه شاعر ایران هستش . وقتی ارزون هستش چرا کلی پول بابتش بدم فوقش کپی شو میخرم.

----------


## davidrobert

بچه ها یه حرفی میزنم خدا وکیلی راستش رو بگید من نزدیک 250 تا برنامه روی سیستم هستش . حالا گرون ترین ها برنامه رو میگم با قیمت ش . آنتی ویروس 7 میلیون تومان ، ویندوز 1 میلیون تومان و غیره حساب کنید مجموعه نرم افزار دات نت گرون ، ادبی گرون و کلی نرم افزار کمکی گرون هستش انصافاٌ خودتون بابت تمام نرم افزار های گرون حاضر هستید کلی نرم افزار رو اصل بخرید من خودم آنتی ویروسی که 7 میلیون پولی ش هستش و از لحاظ امنیتی بالا و به ویروسی رحم نمیکنه و اصلاً هم روی اینترنت پیدا نمیشه آنتی ویروس و آخرین نسخش 2008  توست هکر های بزرگ ارایه شده میام 7 میلیون تومان بدم .نرم افزار م اصل هستش نه کرک شده چون از سازمان ایران با کلی التماس کپی گرفت برام و 50 هزار تومان دادم و نرم افزار رو گرفتم حالا به نظر شما که میاد از برنامه کپی تو سیستم تون استفاده میکنید حاضرید همه رو اورجینال بخرید و یا پولی ش رو دارید من اگه بخواهم کل نرم افزاری که استفاده میکنم 250 تا نرم افزار  رو پول بدم ورشکست میشم من خودم 8 گروه 9 هستش دیگه پول ندارم که 20 میلیون بدم تا کل نرم افزار هام اورجینال باشه از طرفی نرم افزار ها همه شون در حال آپدیت شدن هستن حالا هی نرم افزار به روز میشه و ما باید هی خدا تومان پول نرم افزار بدیم به نظر شما با عقل جور در میاد کسی مایش رو داره بده و تمام نرم افزار های اورجینال کلی پولی ش هستش و هر در حال  به روز شدن هستش نرم افزار . حال بیاد نرم افزار جدید بخرد و تازه نرم افزار ها اجاره دارد من شنیدم نرم افزار اورجینال باید هر 3 ماه اجاره استفاده کردنش رو بدید این هم هستش من خودمان پول نرم افزار رو نمیدهم چه بریسی اجاره نرم افزار انصافاٌ کسی حرف من رو قبول داری بیاد بگه. خدا وکیلی کی میاد پول نرم افزار اصل رو بده.

----------


## hamidhws

بدبختی مملکت ما هم همین  دوستان هستن که علارغم سن  پایین زیر 20 سالشون سعی در تصمیم گیری های کلان دارن! باور کنید هرچی بدبختی سر این مملکت میاد بخاطر اینه که یه دسته نشستن فکر میکنن همه چی میدونن در صورتی که هیچی نمیدونن!
طرف میاد میگه من همه برنامه هام اوریجیناله هرچی هم بخوام اوریجینال تهیه میکنم ! سن = 18 سال . ادعا = بینهایت , درامد = نامحدود! (قابلیت خرید نرم افزار های اوریجینال با قیمت دلار) . عمو جون شما به جای اینکه پولتو توی جیب اون شرکت های خارجی که تورو حتی ادمم حساب نمیکنن  بریزی اگه پول بابایت خیلی زیاده و نمیدونه چیکارش کنه تا شما روح انسان طلبیتو ارضا کنی بیا بابا جونت بگو بیا سرمایشو در اختیار 2 تا کاربلد بزاره تا کمی کمک بشه به وضعیت کنونی!(__UFNHGGI_H__)
-----------------------------------------



> شخصا حاضرم اگر چیزی روی سیستم من کرک شده باشه برای هر ریالش یک دلار جیمه بدم.


داداش توی عمرت فیلم خارجی دیدی؟یا فیلم ایرانی؟مثلا شما فیلم های خارجی رو از netflix میری اجاره میکنی یا اینکه بصورت دزدی دانلود میکنی نگاه میکنی؟سعی کن دیگه قبی نیای عزیز دلم.جیمه هم نمیخواد بدی :))
-----------------------------------------



> فقط تنها برنامه کرک شده ای که روی سیستمم دارم فوتوشاپه که اونم اگر برنامه جایگزین مناسب پیدا کنم پاک می کنم!


حالا چون جایگزین نداره باید دزدی کنی عمو جون؟عیبه نکن کار بدیه :)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
والا من خودم به شخصه حاضرم برای نرم افزار ایرانی هزینه کنم و تا الانم حمایت کردم (مثلا از بازیای ایرانی) ولی حتی اگه پولشم داشته باشم حاضر نیستم نرم افزار اوریجینال کمپانی رو بخرم که حتی منه ایرانی رو به حساب نمیاره و یا بخاطر مسائل سیاسی ازم پشتیبانی نمیکنه!
یه مثال ملموس میزنم  توی حوضه سخت افزار : شما میری کارت گرافیک nvidia میخری و طبق حقوق خریدار شرکت nvidia موظف هست از شما به عنوان خریدار پشتیبانی به عمل بیاره اما با کمال بی شرمی حتی اجازه دسترسی شمارو به وبسایتش هم نمیده و به نوعی شمارو ادم حساب نمیکنه! حالا همین مثال توی زمینه نرم افزار هم هست . منه خریدار انتظار دارم اولا نرم افزار رو با قیمت اصلی خودش در کشور خودم خریداری کنم و همچنین از  پشتیبانی کامل بهره ببرم.اما متاسفانه بدلیل نبود ایران توی بازار جهانی و مشکلات دیگه مثل تحریم دلار و در نتیجه افزایش قیمت دلار توی ایران شما مجبوری برای خرید هر نرم افزار غیر بومی تا چندین برابر قیمت اصلی اون با مقیاس ریالی هزینه کنی و همچنین بدون هیچ پشتیبانی رسمی! اونایی که فهمشون برسه خودشون تشخیص میدن اما شما اگه باز دوست داری میتونی پولتو توی جیب این شرکت ها بریزی و ارز رو از این مملکت خارج کنی و بریزی توی جیب شرکتی که برای خرید تو احترامی قائل نمیشه!

متاسفانه اکثر این دوستان دلیل این نظرهاشون بدلیل کم تجربگی و کمی سنشون هست و به همین دلیل خیلی چیزها رو نمیدونن  و نمیشه ایرادی ازشون گرفت

----------


## hamidhws

راستی یه چیز دیگه ای هم که الان به ذهنم رسید برای اون دسته از دوستانی که ادعا میکردن تا به امروز کپی رایت رو به طور کامل رعایت کردن:
این دسته از دوستان حتما بازی هم میکنید اره؟شما همه بازی هایی که انجام میدید رو بصورت اوریجینال تهیه میکنید؟
مقوله کپی رایت فقط موبوط به نرم افزار نمیشه دوست / دوستان عزیز . شما میبایست اینو توی همه زمینه ها رعایت کنید . برای مثال : خرید اوریجینال محتوای مالتی مدیا مثل فیلم ها , خرید اوریجینال بازی ها , خرید اوریجینال نرم افزارها , خرید اوریجینال app ها از مارکت ها ,...
هنوزم میگید کپی رایت رو رعایت میکنید؟طبیعتا نه!دلیلشو خودتون هم میدونید همه دوستان هم میدونن. بازم به نظرتون اگه کپی رایت توی ایران رعایت بشه خدایی چند درصد میتونن (حتی اگه بخوان) نیازهاشون رو تامین کنن؟

----------


## hamidhws

> بچه ها یه حرفی میزنم خدا وکیلی راستش رو بگید من نزدیک 250 تا برنامه روی سیستم هستش . حالا گرون ترین ها برنامه رو میگم با قیمت ش . آنتی ویروس 7 میلیون تومان ، ویندوز 1 میلیون تومان و غیره حساب کنید مجموعه نرم افزار دات نت گرون ، ادبی گرون و کلی نرم افزار کمکی گرون هستش انصافاٌ خودتون بابت تمام نرم افزار های گرون حاضر هستید کلی نرم افزار رو اصل بخرید من خودم آنتی ویروسی که 7 میلیون پولی ش هستش و از لحاظ امنیتی بالا و به ویروسی رحم نمیکنه و اصلاً هم روی اینترنت پیدا نمیشه آنتی ویروس و آخرین نسخش 2008  توست هکر های بزرگ ارایه شده میام 7 میلیون تومان بدم .نرم افزار م اصل هستش نه کرک شده چون از سازمان ایران با کلی التماس کپی گرفت برام و 50 هزار تومان دادم و نرم افزار رو گرفتم حالا به نظر شما که میاد از برنامه کپی تو سیستم تون استفاده میکنید حاضرید همه رو اورجینال بخرید و یا پولی ش رو دارید من اگه بخواهم کل نرم افزاری که استفاده میکنم 250 تا نرم افزار  رو پول بدم ورشکست میشم من خودم 8 گروه 9 هستش دیگه پول ندارم که 20 میلیون بدم تا کل نرم افزار هام اورجینال باشه از طرفی نرم افزار ها همه شون در حال آپدیت شدن هستن حالا هی نرم افزار به روز میشه و ما باید هی خدا تومان پول نرم افزار بدیم به نظر شما با عقل جور در میاد کسی مایش رو داره بده و تمام نرم افزار های اورجینال کلی پولی ش هستش و هر در حال  به روز شدن هستش نرم افزار . حال بیاد نرم افزار جدید بخرد و تازه نرم افزار ها اجاره دارد من شنیدم نرم افزار اورجینال باید هر 3 ماه اجاره استفاده کردنش رو بدید این هم هستش من خودمان پول نرم افزار رو نمیدهم چه بریسی اجاره نرم افزار انصافاٌ کسی حرف من رو قبول داری بیاد بگه. خدا وکیلی کی میاد پول نرم افزار اصل رو بده.


والا منم خودمو کشتم همینو بگم اما فکر کنم با یه سری مرفه بی درد طرفیم که از پول بابا جونشون به اسم انسانیت خرج میکنن!
برادر جان خوب 99% مردم این مملکت توان خرید بر اساس کپی رایت رو ندارن! چرا با خودت روراست نیستی اخه ؟دلیلشم این نیست که همشون دزدن! وقتی کشوری مثل امریکا از رو قلدری میاد حرف زور میزنه و همرو تحریک میکنه کشور مارو تحریم کنن (که باعث ایجاد تورم و کاهش درامد مردم ما میشه) و 99% شرکت های بزرگی هم که نرم افزارهاشون رو میخری از همون دولت حمایت میکنن .استفاده غیر مجاز از اون محصولات حکم غنیمت داره نه دزدی ! من یکی که حتی اگه میلیاردر هم باشم حاضر نیستم پولمو تو جیب این شرکتا بریزم حالا اگه شما میخوای برو هرچی پول در میاری بریز تو حلق اینا. یا علی

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

خیلی خب ...دیگه حرف بسته ...عمل کنید ... 
دیدیت که در پست های قبلی گفتم که هم نرم افزار های کرک شده دارم و هم نرم افزار های آزاد ... حالا
این نرم افزار های دزدی رو جایگزین کردم :

VSUltimate جایگزین شد با VSExpress
Eset Smart Security جایگذین شد با  Avira Free Antivirus

من Eset رو کامل آپدیت داشتم (این یه بسته ی امنیتی پولی هستش ... قوی ترین پک Eset) و در موقع اسکن فقط چنتا کرک  نرم افزار شناسایی میکرد
حالا اینجاش جالبه که با نسخه ی رایگان آویرا و با آپدیت کامل 2 تا بک دور و یه ویروس پیدا کردم ... اینش خیلی برای من جالبه ... فکرشو کنید پک کاملش دیگه چی هست !!!

حالا خودتون مقایسه کنید ... کدوم بهتره ... ؟
در مورد VS هم همینطور من فقط C++‎ و C#‎ رو نیاز دارم ... بقشو نیاز ندارم ... 

این یه قدم برای من هست ... به مرور زمان کاملا متحول میشم :)
پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم امتحان کنید ... 
البته این به کپی رایت کمک زیادی نمیکنه ... اما به اونم میرسیم ... این قدم اولشه

----------


## davidrobert

> بدبختی مملکت ما هم همین  دوستان هستن که علارغم سن  پایین زیر 20 سالشون سعی در تصمیم گیری های کلان دارن! باور کنید هرچی بدبختی سر این مملکت میاد بخاطر اینه که یه دسته نشستن فکر میکنن همه چی میدونن در صورتی که هیچی نمیدونن!
> طرف میاد میگه من همه برنامه هام اوریجیناله هرچی هم بخوام اوریجینال تهیه میکنم ! سن = 18 سال . ادعا = بینهایت , درامد = نامحدود! (قابلیت خرید نرم افزار های اوریجینال با قیمت دلار) . عمو جون شما به جای اینکه پولتو توی جیب اون شرکت های خارجی که تورو حتی ادمم حساب نمیکنن  بریزی اگه پول بابایت خیلی زیاده و نمیدونه چیکارش کنه تا شما روح انسان طلبیتو ارضا کنی بیا بابا جونت بگو بیا سرمایشو در اختیار 2 تا کاربلد بزاره تا کمی کمک بشه به وضعیت کنونی!(__UFNHGGI_H__)
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> داداش توی عمرت فیلم خارجی دیدی؟یا فیلم ایرانی؟مثلا شما فیلم های خارجی رو از netflix میری اجاره میکنی یا اینکه بصورت دزدی دانلود میکنی نگاه میکنی؟سعی کن دیگه قبی نیای عزیز دلم.جیمه هم نمیخواد بدی :))
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> حالا چون جایگزین نداره باید دزدی کنی عمو جون؟عیبه نکن کار بدیه :)
> 
> ...


 برادر خواستی آپدیت نرم افزاری nvidia رو به سایتش دسترسی داشته باشید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کن دیگه با Access Diena بر خرود نمیکنید و همچنین آپدید جدیدش هم میگیرد نمی دونستم این Access Diena بخاطر اینکه سایت ها فیلتر هستن داشتم وارد سایتش میشود دیدم امد حواسم نبود فیلتر شکنم باز هستش زدم آپدیت کار گرافیکم رو گرفتم ولی با فیلتر شکن . از فیلتر شکن این موقع استفاده کن از شر برو به جبهموری اسلامی راحت میشی و وارد سایت های خوب بدون جمهوری اسلامی میشی .

----------


## davidrobert

> خیلی خب ...دیگه حرف بسته ...عمل کنید ... 
> دیدیت که در پست های قبلی گفتم که هم نرم افزار های کرک شده دارم و هم نرم افزار های آزاد ... حالا
> این نرم افزار های دزدی رو جایگزین کردم :
> 
> VSUltimate جایگزین شد با VSExpress
> Eset Smart Security جایگذین شد با  Avira Free Antivirus
> 
> من Eset رو کامل آپدیت داشتم (این یه بسته ی امنیتی پولی هستش ... قوی ترین پک Eset) و در موقع اسکن فقط چنتا کرک  نرم افزار شناسایی میکرد
> حالا اینجاش جالبه که با نسخه ی رایگان آویرا و با آپدیت کامل 2 تا بک دور و یه ویروس پیدا کردم ... اینش خیلی برای من جالبه ... فکرشو کنید پک کاملش دیگه چی هست !!!
> ...


 ببین Eset هر چقدر هم به روز بیشه آشغال ترین آنتی ویروس هستش که دیدم اون اول به سیستم خودت حمله میکنه و به سیستم خودت آسیب میزنی و دوم اگه دلش به حالت بسوزه یکی یا 2 تا ویروس میشناسه و سوم تا می توانه تو رو به سایت جمهوری اسلامی آشنا میکنه همون سایت پرازیت فیلتر خودمون خودش رو کشت و بیگه من هستم روی من کلید کنید ما هم میگیم خفه شو و سایت رو میبندیم.

----------


## hamidhws

> برادر خواستی آپدیت نرم افزاری nvidia رو به سایتش دسترسی داشته باشید از فیلتر شکن استفاده کن دیگه با Access Diena بر خرود نمیکنید و همچنین آپدید جدیدش هم میگیرد نمی دونستم این Access Diena بخاطر اینکه سایت ها فیلتر هستن داشتم وارد سایتش میشود دیدم امد حواسم نبود فیلتر شکنم باز هستش زدم آپدیت کار گرافیکم رو گرفتم ولی با فیلتر شکن . از فیلتر شکن این موقع استفاده کن از شر برو به جبهموری اسلامی راحت میشی و وارد سایت های خوب بدون جمهوری اسلامی میشی .


دلیل اینکه سایتش بالا نمیاد چیزی جز تحریم نیست! اصلا کاریم به حقوق مشتری ندارن . این کارشون چیزی جز توهین و زیر پا گذاشتن حقوق مشتری نیست ولی وقتی همه دنیا به ما زور میگن نمیشه انتظار داشت nvidia به عنوان یک کمپانی بزرگ امریکایی حقوق مارو رعایت کنه (بعدش یه عده میان حرف از کپی رایت و خرید اوریجینال نرم افزارهای این قبیل کشورها رو میزنن!کشوری که من و تو رو ادم حساب نمیکنه!)

برای دور زدنشم لازم نیست دست به دامان ف ی ل ت ر شکن ها بشی دوست عزیز . یه نرم افزار تغییر آی پی یا hide ip  کارتو راه میندازه چون سایت از اون بر بسته شده

----------


## hamidhws

یه چیز جالب تر که مطمئنن اون دسته از دوستان که کمی از سیاست سر در میارن رو  خیلی راحت میتونه متوجه اوضاع کنه:
این تیتر خبری رو ببنید:
خبر فوری BBC: لغو تحریم موبایل و نرم افزار ایران از فردا - این تیتر خبری بی بی سی نزدیک انتخابات هست

فکر میکنید امریکا که اینطوری با هزار زور کشورها رو مجبور به تحریم ایران میکنه چرا باید کاری کنه که خیلی راحت تکنولوژی دست من و تو برسه؟ با این که خیلی از کمپانی ها و شرکت های بزرگ نرم افزاری هم امریکایی هستن و طبیعتا بخاطر فروششون توی ایران اقدام به اینکار نکردن (بدلیل نبود قانون کپی رایت فروش زیادی توی ایران ندارن) و مطمئنن امریکا هم عاشق چشم و ابروی منو تو نیست و 100% مطمئن باشید که هدفش مبارزه هست نه مصالحه! کسایی که تا حدی از سیاست سر در میارن میفهمن دلیل لغو تحریم و ازاد کردن استفاده نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری از تکنولوژی توسط کشوری که هر کاری برای نابودی این نظام میکنه چیز عادی نیست و دلیلشو خودتون بهتر میدونید

----------


## hamidhws

برای اون دسته از دوستانی که متوجه نشدن:

این متن رو با تیتر "چرا تحریم نرم‌افزار ایران لغو شد؟" بخونن

این خبر به نکات خیلی جالبی اشاره میکنه:

جان گپر نیز در ستون خود در این روزنامه آمریکایی به مساله استفاده دولت آمریکا از کمپانی‌های بزرگ نرم‌افزاری برای جاسوسی در نرم‌افزارها و اطلاعات موجود در شبکه‌های اجتماعی افراد اشاره کرده و آن را مشکل بزرگی برای این شرکت‌های بزرگ صنعتی و ارتباطی عنوان کرده است. او در این باره گفته است: «در حال حاضر آژانس اطلاعاتی آمریکا از شرکت‌های داخلی مانند اپل در راستای نظارت بر شهروندان خارجی خود استفاده می‌کند و بدین ترتیب باعث می‌شود دیگر نتوان به این شرکت‌ها اعتماد داشت. این کار برای این شرکت‌ها یک فاجعه بزرگ است».

ادوارد لوس در فاینشنال‌تایمز اعلام کرد حدود ۸۵۴ هزار کارمند و پیمانکار و ۸۰ میلیارد دلار منابع مالی برای بخش اطلاعات آمریکا و بررسی اطلاعات به دست آمده از طریق تلفن‌ها و کامپیوتر‌های هوشمند مشغول به فعالیت هستند.
(توروخدا فقط یه نگاه به بودجه و تعداد کارمندان بندازید تا تهشو بخونید !)

این بار اولی نیست که امریکا و اسرائیل از طریق نرم افزارهاشون اقدام به جاسوسی میکنن و همین یه مدت پیش بود که نرم افزار معروف اسرائیلی بابیلون  متهم به جاسوسی کاربران ایرانی شد!

-------------
من خودم شک ندارم که خیلی از نرم افزارهای بزرگ امریکایی این قبیل رفتار رو دارن و حالا فکرشو کنید یه نفر توی این مملکت پول بده اوریجینال این نرم افزارهارو هم بگیره :|

----------


## IamOverlord

حرف دل بعضی ها که احتمالا این قدر مضحک می شد که نتونستن به وضوح بیانشون کنن:

1. کپی رایت = هزاران دلار پول!
2. چرا این قدر مردم بی رحمن و پول پروژه های ما رو نمی دن! با این حال خودم دلم نمی آد پول پروژه ی بقیه رو بدم! ولی بقیه باید دلشون بیاد مال منو بدن!
3. وقتی راحت می تونی بدزدی و حالشو ببری، واسه چی زحمت بکشی! شماها اصلا می فهمید اگه دزدی نکنید چه قدر شرایط سخت می شه!
4. چرا خارجی ها حقوق دزد ها رو رعایت نمی کنن! من حق دارم حقوق اونا رو رعایت نکنم! اما اونا حق ندارن!
5. 99% مردم توان خرید ماشین آخرین سیستم رو ندارن! دزد نیستن! خوب مجبورا بیچاره ها از ماشین آخرین سیستم استفاده کنن! پس بدیهیه که باید اونا رو بدزدن! ما هم باید در صنعت نرم افزار از همین روش استفاده کنیم!
6. اصلا دزدی یعنی چی! بشریت چیه! سوسولا...! گور پدر انسانیت و حقوق بشر...!
...

----------


## hamidhws

> حرف دل بعضی ها که احتمالا این قدر مضحک می شد که نتونستن به وضوح بیانشون کنن:
> 
> 1. کپی رایت = هزاران دلار پول!
> 2. چرا این قدر مردم بی رحمن و پول پروژه های ما رو نمی دن! با این حال خودم دلم نمی آد پول پروژه ی بقیه رو بدم! ولی بقیه باید دلشون بیاد مال منو بدن!
> 3. وقتی راحت می تونی بدزدی و حالشو ببری، واسه چی زحمت بکشی! شماها اصلا می فهمید اگه دزدی نکنید چه قدر شرایط سخت می شه!
> 4. چرا خارجی ها حقوق دزد ها رو رعایت نمی کنن! من حق دارم حقوق اونا رو رعایت نکنم! اما اونا حق ندارن!
> 5. 99% مردم توان خرید ماشین آخرین سیستم رو ندارن! دزد نیستن! خوب مجبورا بیچاره ها از ماشین آخرین سیستم استفاده کنن! پس بدیهیه که باید اونا رو بدزدن! ما هم باید در صنعت نرم افزار از همین روش استفاده کنیم!
> 6. اصلا دزدی یعنی چی! بشریت چیه! سوسولا...! گور پدر انسانیت و حقوق بشر...!
> ...


جالبه اکثر کسانی که دم از حمایت خارجی نه داخلی ! میزنن کم سن و سال هستن و بعضا نوجوان!
داداش شما برو برنامه کودکتو ببین . اصلا خوندی پست های قبلیو؟تو واقعا فکر میکنی چون ما محصولات نرم افزاری غرب رو بصورت قانونی نمیخریم مارو تحریم کرده بود و حقوق مارو زیر پا میزاشت؟ اگه اینطوره چرا الان با خوشحالی میاد تحریمو برمیداره میگه کرکم خواستید استفاده کنید حالشو ببرید فقط از نرم افزارهای ساخت ما استفاده کنید! 
یه مشت بچه که هیچی از سیاست  و جنگ نرم سرشون نمیشه اومدن اینجا حرف از حقوق بشر میزنن. خوب کوچولو تو اگه میفهمیدی پشت پرده چه خبره دست به حمایت از غرب نمیزدی

در ضمن قبلا گفتم الانم میگم. من به نوبه خودم همیشه از تولیدات داخلی حمایت کردم و با قیمت اصلی خریدم و به هیچ وجه هم کپی نکردم. ولی به هیچ وجه از کشوری و شرکتی/شرکت هایی که حقوق مشتری رو زیر پا میزارن و به واسطه نرم افزار و تکنولوژی مقاصد سیاسی خودشون رو دنبال میکنن حمایت نمیکنم حتی اگه داشته باشم!
شما اگه میخوای پول زحمت کسیو بدی برو از تولید داخل حمایت کن با خرید بازی ها و نرم افزارهای تولید داخل نه اینکه پولتو بریز تو جیب شرکتی که از ثروتش برای زمین زدنت استفاده میکنه.اگرم نمیخوای برو هرکار میخوای بکن . موفق باشی

----------


## IamOverlord

جالبه اکثر کسانی که دم از حمایت خارجی نه داخلی ! (شما هنوز نفهمیدی من دم از چی می زنم! من نمی گم حمایت خارجی آره ولی داخلی نه...) میزنن کم سن و سال هستن و بعضا نوجوان!
داداش شما برو برنامه کودکتو ببین . (تکذیب یا تخطئه گوینده: در این مغالطه شخص به جای این که به محتوای سخن بپردازد، به تکذیب و تخطئه گوینده و خاستگاه آن می‌پردازد. منشا این مغالطه این تصور نادرست است که: «امکان ندارد یک عقیده صحیح و مستدل از سوی کسی که دارای موقعیت مناسب علمی و اجتماعی و... نیست، ارائه شود.» مانند این که «سیگار برای سلامتی زیانی ندارد؛ همین پزشکی که این کتاب را درباره زیان‌های دخانیات نوشته، خود سیگار می‌کشد.» در روایات اسلامی (روایت از علی بن ابی‌طالب) نیز این مغالطه نکوهش شده‌است. (نقد «من قال» به جای نقد «ما قال»)) اصلا خوندی پست های قبلیو؟تو واقعا فکر میکنی چون ما محصولات نرم افزاری غرب رو بصورت قانونی نمیخریم مارو تحریم کرده بود و حقوق مارو زیر پا میزاشت؟ (نه...) اگه اینطوره چرا الان با خوشحالی میاد تحریمو برمیداره میگه کرکم خواستید استفاده کنید حالشو ببرید فقط از نرم افزارهای ساخت ما استفاده کنید! 
یه مشت بچه که هیچی از سیاست  و جنگ نرم سرشون نمیشه اومدن اینجا حرف از حقوق بشر میزنن. خوب کوچولو تو اگه میفهمیدی پشت پرده چه خبره دست به حمایت از غرب نمیزدی (شما که 24 سالته چه قدر بیش تر از من در مورد سیاست می دونی؟! دکترای علوم سیاسی داری یا در مورد جنگ نرم صاحب نظری؟!)

در ضمن قبلا گفتم الانم میگم. من به نوبه خودم همیشه از تولیدات داخلی حمایت کردم و با قیمت اصلی خریدم و به هیچ وجه هم کپی نکردم. (قبلا گفتم بازم می گم... تا وقتی ملت محصولات خارجی رو مفتی بخرن حمایت این گونه ی شما از تولید کننده ی داخلی کارساز نیست برای تولیدات داخلی...) ولی به هیچ وجه از کشوری و شرکتی/شرکت هایی که حقوق مشتری رو زیر پا میزارن و به واسطه نرم افزار و تکنولوژی مقاصد سیاسی خودشون رو دنبال میکنن حمایت نمیکنم حتی اگه داشته باشم! (خوب می تونی ویندوز نخری! می تونی Photoshop نخری! محصول خودشه، خودش تولید کرده! می خواد تولید کنه و فقط به ایرانی ها نفروشه! یا فقط به ایرانی ها خدمات نده! اما حق نداری زحمت یکی رو بخری و پولشو ندی چون خوشت نمی آد!...)
شما اگه میخوای پول زحمت کسیو بدی برو از تولید داخل حمایت کن با خرید بازی ها و نرم افزارهای تولید داخل نه اینکه پولتو بریز تو جیب شرکتی که از ثروتش برای زمین زدنت استفاده میکنه. (اون موقع که حقوقت رعایت می شد چی؟ اون موقع که تحریم نبودی؟ می دونی چرا این قدر راحت حقوقت رو زیر پا می ذارن؟! به هیچ جایی نمی تونی شکایت کنی! خودت مجرمی! ضمنا صنعتت اون قدر پیشرفت نکرده که تو هم اونا رو تحریم کنی یا بخوای حقوقشون رو زیرپا بذاری! اینم به خاطر آثار زیان بار جرم خودته!...) اگرم نمیخوای برو هرکار میخوای بکن . موفق باشی

من نمی گم همین الان برو پولتو بریز تو جیب خارجی ها. من می گم این قانون باید به صورت یه قراردادی که به سود همه باشه اجرا بشه. نفع دو طرفه داشته باشه. الان که همه حق همو می خورن خوب معلومه که اقدام یه جانبه مشکلو حل نمی کنه. اما اگه یه قراردادی بود که به سود دو طرف بود، اون موقع می شد مشکلات اساسا حل بشه. اون موقع تولیدات داخلی رونق پیدا می کرد، تحت تاثیر قیمت تولیدات خارجی... بعد که تولیدات داخلی رونق پیدا می کرد حتی ما هم می تونستیم به جایی برسیم که اونا رو تحریم کنیم و اقدام متقابل انجام بدیم...

----------


## UfnCod3r

*hamidhws* درست صحبت کن نمیشه بیای بگی شما کم سن و سال هستی و هیچی نمی فهمی
به سن نیست به عقله که متسفانه شما یا نداری و یا استفاده نمی کنی
ببخشید دوستان یکم تند میرم ولی ایشون در ارسال قبلیشون به من گفتن بچه الانم به یکی دیگه گفتن بچه
الان زمان تیر کمون شاه نیست که هرکی ریشش سفید تره دانا تر باشه
اینجا ما 15 ساله و پایین تر هم داریم که از تو بهتر می فهمن
اصلا شما زرنگ ، بنده همین جا اعتراف می کنم که احمق ترین هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
جا داره ی تیکه هم بندازم تا دیگه اون قدر هم احمق فرض نشم >> تا بدان جا رسید دانش من که فهمیدم چیزی جز ابلح نیستم  :متفکر:  :کف کرده!: 


در ضمن کدوم شرکت خارجی حقوق مشتری رو زیر پا گذاشته اخه این پدر کشتگی ها و دعوا های 30یاسی رو چرا تو این جور مسایل وارد می کنی
مثلا گوگل در جواب بعضی از سرویس ها که برا ایران قطعه گفته
ما یک کمپانی امریکایی هستیم و کشور هایی که با ایالات متحد امریکا سیاست خوبی ندارند نمی توانند از این سرویس ها استفاده کنن (کوبا، کره شمالی، سوریه، ایران)
این تمام چیزیست که ما می دانیم . متاسفیم 

علما هم این وسط فتحوا های جالبی میدن 
هرگونه استفاده از نرم افزار های امریکا و اسرایل و کشور هایی که ما با انها وارد جنگ هستیم اشکلی ندارد زیرا باعث ضربه زدن به انها می شود 
دیگه بیش از این وارد حاشیه نمی شم یهو می بینی سایت فـــیـلــتــر شد و...

----------


## hamidhws

> من نمی گم همین الان برو پولتو بریز تو جیب خارجی ها. من می گم این قانون باید به صورت یه قراردادی که به سود همه باشه اجرا بشه. نفع دو طرفه داشته باشه. الان که همه حق همو می خورن خوب معلومه که اقدام یه جانبه مشکلو حل نمی کنه. اما اگه یه قراردادی بود که به سود دو طرف بود، اون موقع می شد مشکلات اساسا حل بشه. اون موقع تولیدات داخلی رونق پیدا می کرد، تحت تاثیر قیمت تولیدات خارجی... بعد که تولیدات داخلی رونق پیدا می کرد حتی ما هم می تونستیم به جایی برسیم که اونا رو تحریم کنیم و اقدام متقابل انجام بدیم...


ببین دوست عزیز
بزرگترین تولید کننده نرم افزار توی جهان امریکاست که توی اخرین امارش از 10 کمپانی برتر سال 2013 حوضه نرم افزار 8 تاش امریکایی بود! مطمئن باش اون مابقی هم زیر سلطه همین امریکا هستن. حالا کاری به اونا ندارم. اگه بخوای قوانین حقوق بشر رو بصورت یک انسان بی طرف بررسی کنی به این صورته: من میگم اگر قرار باشه من محصولی رو بخرم باید این ویژگی ها رو داشته باشه :1- پشتیبانی کامل و فرق نذاشتن بین خریدار 2- خرید محصول به قیمت واقعی 3-احترام به مشتری 4- اعتماد 2 جانبه 
به شخصه اگه این 4 عامل رعایت بشه خودم شخصا اولین کسی هستم که محصول اوریجینال تهیه میکنم. اما مورد اول که به هیچ وجه پشتیبانی نمیشه! حتی بعضا ایران توی لیست خرید این شرکت ها نیست و نرم افزار بصورت قاچاق و توسط واسط وارد میشه ,مورد دوم رو باید یه کارشناس اقتصادی نظر بده که بنده خودم از یک صاحب نظر در این مورد جویا شدم و نتیجه: قیمت اجناس وارداتی نرم افزاری (در مورد سخت افزار هم صدق میکنه) توی ایران به هیچ وجه با قیمت واقعی و منصفانه محصول همخوانی نداره و بعضا شما مجبوری چند برابر مقدار ارزش واقعی محصول رو برای خریداری اوریجینال اون محصول هزینه کنی . مورد سوم رو خودتون میدونید و در ضمن 100% هم جنبه سیاسی داره . مورد چهارم : چطور میشه به کشوری که حتی به مردم خودش هم رحم نمیکنه و با استفاده از تکنولوژی و نرم افزار ها  و بدون کسب اجازه از خریدار اقدام به جاسوسی و سرقت اطلاعاتش میکنه اعتماد کرد؟وقتی کسی حقوق منه مصرف کننده رو رعایت نمیکنه من به چه عنوان حقوقشو رعایت کنم.




> می دونی چرا این قدر راحت حقوقت رو زیر پا می ذارن؟! به هیچ جایی نمی تونی شکایت کنی! خودت مجرمی!


جالبه تاالان فکر میکردم امریکا داره حرف زور میزنه که میگه ایرانی نباید خودش صاحب تکنولوژی باشه و ما باید براش تصمیم بگیریم. پس نگو اون حق میگفته و ما کلا مجرم بودیم ! عجب کشف بزرگی کردی داداش زود برو به دولتمردا و بقیه مردمم بگو ما خودمون مجرمیم امریکا بنده خدا حق داره بزنه تو سرمون چون زورش میرسه باید زور بگه بهمون .بدو عزیزم به همه بگو همرو از گمراهی در بیار :)




> خوب می تونی ویندوز نخری! می تونی Photoshop نخری! محصول خودشه، خودش تولید کرده! می خواد تولید کنه و فقط به ایرانی ها نفروشه! یا فقط به ایرانی ها خدمات نده!


داداش گلم خیلی ساده ای . تقصیر خودتم نیست چیزی از سیاست های پشت پرده نمیدونی فکر میکنی دنیا گل و بلبله :D
اخه بدبختی با این که میدونه توی ایران فروش نمیکنه اما بازم میگه توروخدا از محصولاتم استفاده کنید میدونی چرا؟من بالا سر این موضوع چنتا پست دادم با چنتا منبع اگه نخوندی بخون

----------


## omidshaman

نمی زاری دیگه نمی خواستم پست بزارم ولی می بینم نمیشه هی اسپم میدی توهین می کنی



> حالا چون جایگزین نداره باید دزدی کنی عمو جون؟عیبه نکن کار بدیه :)


اون همه نوشتم فقط واسه همینش جواب داشتی پس خودتم حرفایی که گفتمو قبول داری ؟



> شما اگه میخوای پول زحمت کسیو بدی برو از تولید داخل حمایت کن با خرید بازی ها و نرم افزارهای تولید داخل نه اینکه پولتو بریز تو جیب شرکتی که از ثروتش برای زمین زدنت استفاده میکنه.اگرم نمیخوای برو هرکار میخوای بکن . موفق باشی


نه واقعا فکر کردی این کار کافیه ؟وقتی با  5 تومن بهترین بازی های دنیا رو میشه خرید دیگه کی میاد بازی ایرانی بخره  




> جالبه اکثر کسانی که دم از حمایت خارجی نه داخلی ! میزنن کم سن و سال هستن و بعضا نوجوان!


 هر کی ندونه فکر می کنه خودت 20 سال تو وزارت امور خارجه کار می کردی !
اسپم که زیاد میدی یک پست هم بیا بزار درباره تجربیاتی که داری ببینم از2 خط بیشتر میشه ؟:)




> والا منم خودمو کشتم همینو بگم اما فکر کنم با یه سری مرفه بی درد طرفیم که از پول بابا جونشون به اسم انسانیت خرج میکنن!
> برادر جان خوب 99% مردم این مملکت توان خرید بر اساس کپی رایت رو ندارن! چرا با خودت روراست نیستی اخه ؟دلیلشم این نیست که همشون دزدن! وقتی کشوری مثل امریکا از رو قلدری میاد حرف زور میزنه و همرو تحریک میکنه کشور مارو تحریم کنن (که باعث ایجاد تورم و کاهش درامد مردم ما میشه) و 99% شرکت های بزرگی هم که نرم افزارهاشون رو میخری از همون دولت حمایت میکنن .استفاده غیر مجاز از اون محصولات حکم غنیمت داره نه دزدی ! من یکی که حتی اگه میلیاردر هم باشم حاضر نیستم پولمو تو جیب این شرکتا بریزم حالا اگه شما میخوای برو هرچی پول در میاری بریز تو حلق اینا. یا علی


گیریم و حرف شما درست ولی وقتی که  استفاده غیر مجاز باعث ضربه خوردن به تولید داخلی بشه بازم به نظرت اشکالی نداره ؟ سر خودتو کلاه میزاری سر خدا رو چی ؟ یارو تا حالا تو عمرش کامپیوتر ندیده بعد میاد فتوا میده اشکال نداره چی بگم اخه




> جان گپر نیز در ستون خود در این روزنامه آمریکایی به مساله استفاده دولت آمریکا از کمپانی‌های بزرگ نرم‌افزاری برای جاسوسی در نرم‌افزارها و اطلاعات موجود در شبکه‌های اجتماعی افراد اشاره کرده و آن را مشکل بزرگی برای این شرکت‌های بزرگ صنعتی و ارتباطی عنوان کرده است


حالا این جان گپر کیه زورنامش چیه ستونش کجاست دیگه خدا میدونه ( جالبه تو اون سایت هیچ توضیحی دربارش نداده از همین قسمتش معلومه چقدر خبرش درسته !) 
اصلا با فرض درست بودن خبر به نظر شما وقتی که کپی رایت نباشه و 30 میلیون نفر  ویندوز و  افیس داشته باشن جاسوسی بیشتره یا وقتی که کپی رایت باشه و مردم برن سمت نرم افزار های رایگان و یا  ایرانی ؟

----------


## hamidhws

باشه داداش من بچه شما بابابزرگ . من قصدم توهین نبود ولی خوب خدایی بعضی پست ها خیلی با روحیه لطیف و ساده کودکی همراه هست و اصلا هم اشکالی نداره چون شما دنیارو با دید خوب خودتون میبینید که خیلی هم خوبه , اما دوست گلم گاهی وقتا جلوی گرگ نباید بره باشی. شما مثلا اینجا میفرمایید :



> در ضمن کدوم شرکت خارجی حقوق مشتری رو زیر پا گذاشته اخه این پدر کشتگی ها و دعوا های 30یاسی رو چرا تو این جور مسایل وارد می کنی
> مثلا گوگل در جواب بعضی از سرویس ها که برا ایران قطعه گفته
> ما یک کمپانی امریکایی هستیم و کشور هایی که با ایالات متحد امریکا سیاست خوبی ندارند نمی توانند از این سرویس ها استفاده کنن (کوبا، کره شمالی، سوریه، ایران)
> این تمام چیزیست که ما می دانیم . متاسفیم


خوب ایا شما برای استفاده از سرویس های مجانی گوگل هزینه پرداخت میکنید؟نه! پس اصلا قرار نیست حقوقت توی این زمینه زیر پا گذاشته بشه چون طبیعتا حقوقی نداری!
اما حرف بنده اینه: اگه من برم یه نرم افزار اوریجینال از همین شرکت های دوست نما بخرم و نیشمم تا ته باز باشه که خیلی ادم خوبیم و حق اون شرکتو دادم بعدش اون نرم افزار بدون کسب اجازه از منه مصرف کننده حقوق منو زیر پا بزاره و اقدام به جاسوسی اطلاعات شخصی من کنه این چه معنی میده؟ به خدا لازم نیست حتما ریش سفید باشی تا این چیزای ساده رو بفهمی .

(این جا جاش نیست بعضی مسائل سیاسی بازگو بشه اما مشکل ایران و امریکا + اسرائیل (محرک و کنترل کننده امریکا) خیلی عمیق تر از اونیه که فکرشو کنید. پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی های استاد رائفی پور رو ببینید . توی سخنرانی هاش کتاب های خوبی هم معرفی میکنه که میتونه خیلی مفید باشه تا خیلی ها بیشتر چشمو گوششون باز بشه)

موفق باشید - بازم ببخشید اگه به کسی توهین شد

----------


## UfnCod3r

عزیز من اینجا جای نقد سیاست های امریکا نیست برو خدا روزی تو جای دیگه بده
هر دولتی وظیفش اینا که به کشور و مردمش خدمت کنه نه اینکه به فکر کشور هایی باشه که مارو ادم هم حساب نمی کنن

----------


## hamidhws

> نه واقعا فکر کردی این کار کافیه ؟وقتی با 5 تومن بهترین بازی های دنیا رو میشه خرید دیگه کی میاد بازی ایرانی بخره


دوست گلم مگه شما نمیگی ما تولیدات خارج رو باید با قیمت اصلی بخریم؟مثلا یه بازی رو 200 300 هزار تومن حاضری بخری؟خوب چه اشکالی داره 50 هزار تومن بدی برای حمایت از تولید داخلی؟اگه 4 نفر مثل شما بجای فکر حمایت از تولیدات خارجی یکم تعصب و عرق ملی داشتن احتیاجی به زور برای قوانین کپی رایت هم نبود.



> ولی وقتی که استفاده غیر مجاز باعث ضربه خوردن به تولید داخلی بشه بازم به نظرت اشکالی نداره ؟


جرا داداش گلم اشکال داره اما خودت هم خوب میدونی نمیشه این مشکلو با زور حل کرد (مخصوصا توی این برهه زمانی). این مشکل با فرهنگ سازی حل میشه و راهشم توی 2 خط بالاتر گفتم



> به نظر شما وقتی که کپی رایت نباشه و 30 میلیون نفر ویندوز و افیس داشته باشن جاسوسی بیشتره یا وقتی که کپی رایت باشه و مردم برن سمت نرم افزار های رایگان و یا ایرانی ؟


دوست گلم یعنی حتما باید زور بالا سرمون باشه که بریم سمت نرم افزارهای ایرانی یا رایگان؟ خوب اون عزیزی که داره از نرم افزاری استفاده میکنه حتما احتیاج داره دیگه. مثلا مجبوره از ویندوز استفاده کنه مجبوره از فوتوشاپ یا محصولات ادوبی استفاده کنه چون وسیله کارشه و جایگزینی در حد و اندازه اون هم نیست ! 
چرا راه دور میری؟یه مدت پیش دولت با بهانه (حالایا بهانه یا واقعیت) اینکه سرویس های پست الکترونیکی خارجی اطلاعات رو سرقت میکنن به صورت خودجوش تصمیم به بستن این سایت ها و مجبور کردن کاربرا به استفاده از سرویس های مشابه ایرانی کرد! به 1 روز نکشیده به غلط کردن افتاد. دوست گلم مقوله ای که میگید اگه واقعا اجرا بشه شک نکن ضرر اولشو خودمون میبینیم. باور کن راهش این نیست دوست گلم

----------


## hamidhws

> عزیز من اینجا جای نقد سیاست های امریکا نیست


منم که همینو گفتم داداش


> این جا جاش نیست بعضی مسائل سیاسی بازگو بشه





> هر دولتی وظیفش اینا که به کشور و مردمش خدمت کنه نه اینکه به فکر کشور هایی باشه که مارو ادم هم حساب نمی کنن


خدا پدرتو بیامرزه منم که دارم همینو میگم! این شمایی که میخوای با خرید محصولات غربی از غرب حمایت کنی!

----------


## UfnCod3r

شما امدی از بی بی سی و روزنامه های امریکایی و .. خبر گذاشتی و کلا بحث رو 30یا30 کردی
تو صفه قبلی گفتم تو اینجور تاپیکا معمولا هرکی میاد ی چی  می پرونه و میره
من دیگه رفتم . بنده توانایی دادن اسپم به اندازه 1 هزارم شما رو هم ندارم . :قهقهه:

----------


## TeacherMath

واقعا متاسفم تو ایران زندگی می کنم !

----------


## omidshaman

> دوست گلم مگه شما نمیگی ما تولیدات خارج رو باید با قیمت اصلی بخریم؟مثلا یه بازی رو 200 300 هزار تومن حاضری بخری؟خوب چه اشکالی داره 50 هزار تومن بدی برای حمایت از تولید داخلی؟اگه 4 نفر مثل شما بجای فکر حمایت از تولیدات خارجی یکم تعصب و عرق ملی داشتن احتیاجی به زور برای قوانین کپی رایت هم نبود.


نه دیگه شما اصلا منظور منو نفهمیدی  من می گم باید کپی رایت باشه به خاطر خودمون نه به خاطر حمایت از غرب ! وقتی  یک بازی 300 بشه خوب برای من خریدار هم انگیزه پیش میاد که برم بازی رو بخرم  ولی الان چی ؟

و این که به نظر من اگر ما بخوایم کپی رایت رو شروع کنیم باید اول از همین بازی ها شروع کنیم به3 دلیل 
1_ بازی نکردن مشکل اقتصادی یا چیز دیگه ای رو بوجود نمیاره مثل افیس نیست که بگیم اگر  استفاده نکنیم کارمون روی زمین بمونه .
2_ کسایی که بازی می کنن اصولا سن  پایینی دارن که خوب همین باعث میشه تو همون سن های پایین با کپی رایت اشنا بشن  و بعد چند سال که بزرگتر شدن راحت میشه کپی رایت رو کامل اجرا کرد 
3_اصلا یکی از دلایل افت تحصیلی تو ایران هم همین ارزون و  زیاد بودن بازیه البته مشکلات که خیلی زیادن ولی خوب اینم می تونه یکیشون باشه 





> جرا داداش گلم اشکال داره اما خودت هم خوب میدونی نمیشه این مشکلو با زور حل کرد (مخصوصا توی این برهه زمانی).


حالا که خودتم می دونی اشکال داره پس چرا پافشاری می کنی رو حرفت ؟
 و زور هم خودش فرهنگ سازی به حساب میاد دیگه  جایی که قانون نباشه هرج و مرج میشه شکی توش نیست



> این مشکل با فرهنگ سازی حل میشه و راهشم توی 2 خط بالاتر گفتم


خوشم میاد خودت می گی با فرهنگ سازی مشکل حل میشه بعد میای تو بقیه پست هات دانلود غیر قانونی رو ترویج میدی!




> مجبوره از ویندوز استفاده کنه مجبوره از فوتوشاپ یا محصولات ادوبی استفاده کنه چون وسیله کارشه و جایگزینی در حد و اندازه اون هم نیست !


خوب کسی که مجبوره میره پول میده می خره  بالاخره هر کاری وسیله می خواد یک نجار رو هم شما حساب کنی برای کار کردن کلی وسیله می خره  نمیشه که به مفت خوردن عادت کنیم!



> یه مدت پیش دولت با بهانه (حالایا بهانه یا واقعیت) اینکه سرویس های پست الکترونیکی خارجی اطلاعات رو سرقت میکنن به صورت خودجوش تصمیم به بستن این سایت ها و مجبور کردن کاربرا به استفاده از سرویس های مشابه ایرانی کرد! به 1 روز نکشیده به غلط کردن افتاد.


پست الکترونیک که فرق می کنه حتی فکر کردن درباره استفاده نکردنش هم خنده داره!

----------


## IamOverlord

ببین دوست عزیز
بزرگترین تولید کننده نرم افزار توی جهان امریکاست که توی اخرین امارش از 10 کمپانی برتر سال 2013 حوضه نرم افزار 8 تاش امریکایی بود! مطمئن باش اون مابقی هم زیر سلطه همین امریکا هستن. حالا کاری به اونا ندارم. اگه بخوای قوانین حقوق بشر رو بصورت یک انسان بی طرف بررسی کنی به این صورته: من میگم اگر قرار باشه من محصولی رو بخرم باید این ویژگی ها رو داشته باشه :1- پشتیبانی کامل و فرق نذاشتن بین خریدار 2- خرید محصول به قیمت واقعی 3-احترام به مشتری 4- اعتماد 2 جانبه (خوب درست... منم قبول دارم... حالا یه محصولی این ویژگی ها رو نداره... چی کار می کنی... خوب نمی خری دیگه! زوری که نمی شه شما بری محصول طرفو بگیری استفاده کنی چون با شرایطش موافق نیستی!)
به شخصه اگه این 4 عامل رعایت بشه خودم شخصا اولین کسی هستم که محصول اوریجینال تهیه میکنم. اما مورد اول که به هیچ وجه پشتیبانی نمیشه! حتی بعضا ایران توی لیست خرید این شرکت ها نیست و نرم افزار بصورت قاچاق و توسط واسط وارد میشه (واقعا برای طرف عاقلانه است که بیاد درگاه شتاب راه بندازه واسه مردمی که کلا از نرم افزار کرک شده استفاده می کنن؟! جدا خودشو مسخره نمی کنه با این کار؟...) ,مورد دوم رو باید یه کارشناس اقتصادی نظر بده که بنده خودم از یک صاحب نظر در این مورد جویا شدم و نتیجه: قیمت اجناس وارداتی نرم افزاری (در مورد سخت افزار هم صدق میکنه) توی ایران به هیچ وجه با قیمت واقعی و منصفانه محصول همخوانی نداره (یعنی چی؟ خوب وضع اقتصادی خودمون مگه مشکل نداره... خوب معلومه شما باید زحمت بیش تری بکشی تا همون محصول رو تهیه کنی... خوب وقتی اوضاع دلار این جوریه... ارزش پول کشور شما این جوریه... مردمت دلالی می کنن... چه انتظاری داشتی... نکنه می خوای محصول 20 دلاری رو 20 ریال بدن بهت یا 20 هزار تومن...) و بعضا شما مجبوری چند برابر مقدار ارزش واقعی محصول رو برای خریداری اوریجینال اون محصول هزینه کنی . (قیمت محصول رو صاحبش تایین می کنه... خوب اگه موافق نیستی نمی خری...) مورد سوم رو خودتون میدونید و در ضمن 100% هم جنبه سیاسی داره .  مورد چهارم : چطور میشه به کشوری که حتی به مردم خودش هم رحم نمیکنه و با استفاده از تکنولوژی و نرم افزار ها  و بدون کسب اجازه از خریدار اقدام به جاسوسی و سرقت اطلاعاتش میکنه اعتماد کرد؟وقتی کسی حقوق منه مصرف کننده رو رعایت نمیکنه من به چه عنوان حقوقشو رعایت کنم. (ببین شما وقتی محصول طرف رو می خری انگار باهاش وارد یه جور معامله شدی... شرایط معامله رو که می دونی... خوشت نمی آد برای چی معامله می کنی؟! بعضا خودشون می گن ممکنه ما از شما جاسوسی کنیم...)

جالبه تاالان فکر میکردم امریکا داره حرف زور میزنه که میگه ایرانی نباید خودش صاحب تکنولوژی باشه و ما باید براش تصمیم بگیریم. پس نگو اون حق میگفته و ما کلا مجرم بودیم ! (آقا آمریکا غلط هم کرده... ولی مگه همیشه قراره یه کشوری حق باشه؟! یعنی چون آمریکا اشتباهاتی کرده، ما حتما... ای بابا بحث سیاسی هم که نمی تونیم بکنیم...) عجب کشف بزرگی کردی داداش زود برو به دولتمردا و بقیه مردمم بگو ما خودمون مجرمیم امریکا بنده خدا حق داره بزنه تو سرمون چون زورش میرسه باید زور بگه بهمون .بدو عزیزم به همه بگو همرو از گمراهی در بیار :)


داداش گلم خیلی ساده ای . تقصیر خودتم نیست چیزی از سیاست های پشت پرده نمیدونی فکر میکنی دنیا گل و بلبله :D
اخه بدبختی با این که میدونه توی ایران فروش نمیکنه اما بازم میگه توروخدا از محصولاتم استفاده کنید میدونی چرا؟من بالا سر این موضوع چنتا پست دادم با چنتا منبع اگه نخوندی بخون

----------


## IamOverlord

آقا خلاصه ته خیلی از مسائل رو بگیری می خوره به اقتصاد و سیاست... اجازه بحثش هم که...
حمایت از تولیدات داخلی <= برقراری شرایط رقابت <= رعایت حقوق تولیدات خارجی <= قانون Copyright <= ... <= حل مشکلات سیاسی و اقتصادی ما

خوب می بینی که مشکل اول راه حل خودشو داره... اما مشکلات سیاسی و اقتصادی مانع شده... که قکر می کنم فعلا اونا دست ما برنامه نویسا نیست...

----------


## FastCode

چه ربطی به سن داره؟ اگر واقعا برات مهمه چه بازی هایی میکنم: چند سال هست که هر موقع خیلی حوس بازی میکنم فقط چند دقیقه Nexuiz و 0ad و ..... بازی میکنم. بعضی وقتها ra2 هم بازی میکنم ولی westwood ی به کار نیست که بخواد پولی درخواست کنه. برای همینها هم وقت ندارم.سراغ fc3 و fifa13 و اینها رو هم نگیر که اسم همین دو تا رو هم به زور یادم بود. نسخه اصلی هر کتابی که میخواهم بخونم رو تهیه میکنم. برای مطالعه موضوعاتی که کتابش گیرم نمیاد بیشتر patent میخونم. موسیقی و فیلم رو هم تا جایی که تونستم اصلی تهیه کردم و هر چیزی که دانلود کردم رو هر موقع امکانش به وجود اومده بعدا اصلیش رو تهیه کردم.(قبول کنید این یکی واقعا به این راحتی گیر نمیاد) هیچ کس نمیتونه ثابت کنه همه دزد هستن.حداقل من میتونم ثابت کنم خودم نیستم. هر موقع اخلاق و احترام متقابل اینقدر براتون مهم شد که بتونید بفهمید دزدیدن نرمافزار با دزدیدن پول فرقی نداره.و برای دفاع از دزدی کردنتون نباید به شعور دیگران توهین کنید شاید بشه بحث رو ادامه داد. bye.

----------


## hamidhws

خب دیگه نقل قول از دوستان گلم نمیکنم (با این که با خیلی از حرفها موافق نبودم و با بعضی ها هم موافق) که هم خسته نشید هم تاپیک از حالت کل کل به حالت بازدهی برسه . ما اینجا نیومدیم با هم کل کل کنیم بلکه اومدیم مشکلی رو حل کنیم و امیدوارم همه دوستان کمک کنن و حتی مدیران و افراد صاحب نظر هم به ما ملحق بشن تا به یه نتیجه معقول برسیم:
خوب بنده یه نتیجه گیری میکنم از صحبت های دوستان و یه جمع بندی میکنیم ببینیم نیازها چیه و به چی میخوایم برسیم: دوستان مقوله رعایت کپی رایت وحمایت از حقوق تولید کننده رو بازگو کردن و تا اونجا که بنده فهمیدم هدف اینه که با اجرای محکم قانون کپی رایت ما توان رقابت رو پیدا کنیم , یعنی برای مثال وقتی کاربر مجبور بشه فلان محصول وارداتی رو با قیمت واقعی و اوریجینال تهیه کنه  تولید کننده داخلی حتی اگر هم نتونه در زمینه فنی رقابت کنه  در زمینه قیمت با دادن قیمت پایین تر محصول خودش رو تحمیل کنه!
خوب  فرض کنیم که واقعا هم میتونیم کپی رایت رو اجرایی کنیم : اول از همه بگم این سیستم در صورت پیاده شدن ممکنه به نفع تولید کننده باشه ولی 100% به ضرر مصرف کننده تموم میشه و گذشته از اون ضررهای سنگین و محلکی هم به بدنه اقتصادی کشور میزنه (بدلیل خروج ارز از کشور). از این ها گذشته در حال حاضر شما حتی اگر هم بخوای نمیتونی به راحتی نرم افزار اوریجینال تهیه کنی چون جزو بارار جهانی نیستی ! حالا اینارو هم فعلا نادیده بگیریم :)
فرض کنید الان کپی رایت کاملا رعایت میشه و مثلا منه مصرف کننده برای رفع نیاز های اولیه (نرم افزارهای کاربردی مثل فوتوشاپ یا سیستم عامل مثل ویندوز) یا باید 10 20 میلیون هزینه کنم یا با هزینه کمتر از تولیدات داخلی استفاده کنم! خوب این 2 جنبه مختلف داره که باید بررسی بشه : 1- ایا تولید داخلی میتونه توی مدت زمان کوتاه نیازهای نرم افزاری رو بطور کامل رفع کنه ؟ 2- ایا  توی مدت زمان کوتاه میتونیم کیفیت محصولات خودمون رو  در حد و اندازه رقبای خارجی بالا بیاریم؟
  و خیلی سوالات دیگه که نمیشه ازشون به راحتی گذشت! متاسفانه دوستان بعضا خیلی نظرهای خام و ناپخته میدن بدون کمی فکر کردن. بعضی از دوستان به عواقب یک رویداد فکر نمیکنن و حتی در بعضی موافق از روی جو گیر شدن نظرهای بی پایه و اساسی میدن که فقط موجب انحراف و سردرگمی بقیه میشه. امیدوارم دوستان یکم در حوضه اقتصاد و سیاست در حد اطلاعات عمومی خودشون رو تقویت کنن تا کمتر با مشکل مواجه بشیم. حالا برای اینکه از بحث دور نشیم بنده خودم نظرم رو میگم : از نظر بنده اجرایی شدن قانون کپی رایت در این برهه زمانی و مشکلات ارزی و اقتصادی و تحریم دلار وقیمت بالای دلار در کشور و همچنین اگر صرفا جهت تولید برای مصارف داخلی باشه ضررهای خیلی زیاد و حتی جبران ناپذیری به بدنه اقتصادی کشور میزنه.توی یکی از پست ها دوست عزیزی درامد سامسونگ (اگه اشتباه نکنم ) با درامد نفتی ایران مقایسه کرده بود و گفته بود اگه کپی رایت رعایت بشه .... خوب ببین دوست عزیز ما یه بحث صادرات داریم یه بحث مصرف داخلی , خودت به من بگو شما صرفا با تولید برای  مصرف داخلی میتونی تغییری توی اقتصاد جامعه بدی؟اون سامسونگی که مقایسه میکنی با صادراتش داره به کشور و خودش کمک میکنه نه تولید برای مصارف داخلی! شما برای کمک به نظام اقتصادی راهی جز صادرات نداری و تحریم ها جلوی تورو گرفتن و اصلا از اول بحث من هم همین بود که راهی برای دور زدن تحریم ها پیدا کنیم.تا الان 10 بار موضوع رو شکافتم و مو به مو بررسی کردم و اماده و با دلیل و منطق نشون دادم که راه بهتر صادرات هست نه تولید برای  مصارف داخلی اما باز هرکی حرف خودشو میزنه :| خدایی خیلی دلسرد شدم

----------


## FastCode

معمولا برای چنین تغییراتی از طرف WTO به کشورها فرصت داده میشه و بعدا جریمه ها شروع میشه و تولیدکننده ها نیز به عنوان طرح تشویقی نرمافزارهاشون رو با قیمت خیلی پایینتر وارد بازار میکنند که تا حد امکان با نرمافزارهای مجانی جایگزین نشوند.


ممکنه بگید پس چرا همه کشورهای دنیا پیشرفت میکنند و ما با اینکه ارز از کشورمون خارج نمیشه پسرفت؟خیلی دوست دارم بدونم.

----------


## hamidhws

> ممکنه بگید پس چرا همه کشورهای دنیا پیشرفت میکنند و ما با اینکه ارز از کشورمون خارج نمیشه پسرفت؟خیلی دوست دارم بدونم.


چون ارزی هم وارد نمیشه دوست گلم!
الان مشکل بزرگی که اقتصاد ما داره تحریم بانک های خارجی هست که موجب بالا رفتن غیر عادی قیمت دلار توی مملکت شده و روی خیلی از زمینه ها تاثیر گذاشته.ببینید ما الان ذخایر ارزی (دلار) محدودی داریم بخاطر تحریم, و همین عامل باعث بالا رفتن قیمت دلار و در نتیجه قیمت اجناس وابسته به دلار میشه وخرید  و واردلات محصولات بر پایه دلار به طور مستقیم باعث خروج بیشتر ارز از مملکت میشه که خدا میدونه چه بلاهایی سرمون میاره!این امریکا که مثلا یهو میاد تحریم نرم افزار رو برمیداره خوب اگه خیلی مارو دوست داره چرا تحریم بانک هارو برنمیداره تا راحت بتونیم با کشورهای دیگه تعاملات ارزی داشته باشیم؟شک نکن اون دلش برای منو تو نسوخته و هرکاری میکنه تا جلوی پیشرفتمون رو بگیره. من میگم ما الان توی جنگ هستیم و توی جنگ هم قانون اینه : بکش تا کشته نشی . وقتی اون کشور داره به ما زور میگه ما چرا باید با خرید اوریجینال محصولاتش بهش کمک کنیم؟ من میگم راه حل کمک به برنامه نویسان ایرانی و همچنین کمک به نظام اقتصادی مملکت صادرات هست که توی چند پست بالاتر هم راه حل دادم هم نحوه کارو توضیح دادم

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

به نام خدا ... 

میگم خوب شد این تایپیک رو زدم تا شفاف سازی بشه ... فقط خواهشا دعوا نکنید ... هممونو بیرون میکنن :)

ایران آمریکا ... کلماتی آشنا با ضرایب استفاده ی بالا ... !!!

هر کشوری و هر ملتی به نفع خودش کار میکنه و دلش برای  کسی نمیسوزه خصوصا دشمنانش ... پس همینجا به آمریکا حق بدین ... اگرم کاری میکنه به خاطر خودش هست ... پس بازم بهش حق بدین چون اگه ما هم به اندازه اونا قدرت داشتیم این کار رو میکردیم ... 

حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم ... ما یک ملت واحد هستیم به نام (((ایران)))

این ملت ایران برای اینکه بتونه خودش رو به پیشرفت برسونه و از گزند دشمنانش مثل آمریکا در امان باشه باید تلاش کنه و پیشرفت کنه تا به حد و اندازه ی دشمنانش برسه (زورش برسه)
ببینید : پیشرفت = در امان ماندن .... در امان ماندن = پیشرفت ! (کاری با بحث هسته ای ندارم که اگه داشتم خوب حرف هایی هم داشتم (بحث چیزی دیگه هست))
حالا کار ندارم آمریکا از ایران جاسوسی میکنه و ... حقشه ... شما هم میتونی جاسوسی کن !!!

اصلا غییر قانونی نیست چون برای سلطه پیدا کردن بر ملت ایران باید اطلاعات داشته باشه ... خب این تا اینجاش غییر قانونی نیست ... 
حالا کجاش غییر قانونی هست !؟
اونجاش غییر قانونی هست که شما 50 هزار تومن برای آنتی ویروس نورتون میدین (که اصلا فکر نمیکنم قیمت واقعیش باشه) و این آنتی ویروس نورتون میاد و اطلاعات شما رو برای دولت آمریکا ارسال میکنه ... 
خب آنتی ویروس نصب نمیکردیم بهتر بود ...

این فقط یه مثال از غییر قانونی بودنشه ... اما قانونی بودنش ... 
این مسئله ی جاسیوسی اخیر ... در مورد ملت خودش و ملت های دیگه کاری ندارم ... اما ایران ...
این جاسوسی فکر میکنید از چه طریقی انجام شده ؟
از همین فیس بوک و گوگل و مایکروسافت و اپل و ... همون کمپانی هایی که ما دلمون براشون میسوزه
خب همینجا باید بگم که محبوبیت این شرکت ها زیر سوال رفته  و میره و البته باید بهشون حق بدیم چون راهی جز این ندارن (آمریکایی هستن)
حالا اینجا رو توجه :

کسی هست که به جای جستجوی گوگل از چیز دیگه ای استفاده کنه ؟
یا به جای جیمیل و یا به جای فیسبوک و یا یاهوو(اینکه اسرائیلیه) و یا هات میل و ... 
همین ویندوزی که نیازه خودش جاسوس ترین جاسوس هاست ... !

حالا یه چیز جالب تر بگم ... فکر کردین کمپانی های ساخت نرم افزار وقتی نرم افزاری مثل ویندوز یا فوتوشاپ به اون بزرگی میسازن واقعا توانایی اون رو ندارن که از کرکش جلوگیری کنن ...
تا الان به این فکر کردین ... ! چرا همه چیز رو از پایین میبینید ... بیایید همرو مثل خودمون نبینیم ... 
این ماییم که توانایی انجام این کار ها رو نداریم ... یه آنتی ویروس یا یه ویندوز هزار تومنی میگیریم و نصب میکنیم و مثل .... کیفمون میشه که ویندوز 8 رو نصب کردم اونم کرک شدش ... تا الان شده که کسی نیاز باشه ویندوزشو دوبار کرک کنه ... !؟ (مگر اینکه کرکش خودش تاریخ مصرف داشته باشه ... مگرنه مایکروسافت خودش این کار رو نمیکنه ... فکر میکنید واقعا نمیتونه یا نمیخواد ؟

حالا از اینا گذشته ... گوگل کروم خودش جاسوسی اطلاعات داره ... گوگل اطلاعات اینترنت اکسپلورر و سافری رو میدزده چه برسه به مرورگر خودش !!! خودم به شخصه خیلی گوگل کروم رو دوست و الان دارم باهاش پست میدم اما میدونم ازم داره جاسوسی میشه ... !
حالا کاری ندارم اطلاعات من چه دردشون میخوره که میدونم چقدر براشون سود داره این اطلاعات .. مثلا سایت هایی که ایرانی ها بازدید میکنن رو میفهمن که البته این با گوگل سرچ هم مساوی هست !
یا مثلا پسورد سایت هایی که داریم رو میدونن و ... 
یا مثالا همین بابیلون که گفتید جاسوس اسرائیله ... از اونم دارم استفاده میکنم ... به نظرتون چاره ای جز استفاده از اینا درام ؟
اگه استفاده نکنم چی استفاده کنم ؟ چیزی در حد و اندازه ی اینا هست ؟
این هدف دشمنان ماست که محصولاتی تولید کنن که از لحاظ برتری کسی نتونه بهشون برسه و بتونن با خیال راحت جاسوسی کنن و اهدافشون رو پیاده سازی کنن ( به این میگن تسلط) ... برای همینم هست که برنامه نویسان ایرانی تحریمن ... چیزی جز این هست ... اگه هست بگین ... 

حالا تا اینجا ... اینم بدونید آمریکا و امثال اون نرم افزار هایی مثل گرگل کروم و ... رو برای اینکه ما رو دوست داره رایگان نمیده ... اسراری پشت این ها هست ... این یکی از استراتژی های آمریکاست ... 
الان در موردش تصمیم گیری نشده ... این مال خیلی سال پیشه ... 

مثلا همین  ویروس ها ... 50% مال دولت هاست 49% دیگه یا خود کمپانی های آنتی ویروس تولید میکنن و یا بچه هکرای ویروس نویس 1% که مال اون بزرگای قابل احترامن !!!

حالا مشکل چیه ... اگه الان قانون کپی رایت رعایت بشه کشور صدمه میبینه ... من همه ی پست های قبلیم در مورد تکذیب میکنم ... نظرم عوض شد ... 

خب خیلی گفته داشتم تازه میخاستم از سیاسی در بیام ...
برای اینکه سرتونو درد نیارم ادامشو چند پست بعدی میگم !!!
پیدار باشید ... :)

----------


## UfnCod3r

30یا ست کلا چیز کثییفه حالا هر کشوری می خواد باشه باشه
من مودنم اگه امریکا نبود مسولین کم کاریشونو گردن کی می خواستن بندازن :قهقهه:

----------


## omidshaman

:لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 


> حالا یه چیز جالب تر بگم ... فکر کردین کمپانی های ساخت نرم افزار وقتی نرم افزاری مثل ویندوز یا فوتوشاپ به اون بزرگی میسازن واقعا توانایی اون رو ندارن که از کرکش جلوگیری کنن ...


معلومه که قدرتشو ندارن سیستم های بانکی اروپا هک میشن دیگه فتوشاپ که جلوشون اسباب بازیه حالت خوبه ؟



> حالا تا اینجا ... اینم بدونید آمریکا و امثال اون نرم افزار هایی مثل گرگل کروم و ... رو برای اینکه ما رو دوست داره رایگان نمیده ... اسراری پشت این ها هست ... این یکی از استراتژی های آمریکاست ... 
> الان در موردش تصمیم گیری نشده ... این مال خیلی سال پیشه ...


دقیقا مال چند سال پیش ؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  نمی دونستیم شما توی امریکا هم جاسوس شخصی داری جرف میزنی مدرک هم بزار 



> یا مثالا همین بابیلون که گفتید جاسوس اسرائیله ... از اونم دارم استفاده میکنم ... به نظرتون چاره ای جز استفاده از اینا درام ؟


تو امضات این همه زبون برنامه نویسیو زدی اشنایی داری یعنی نمی تونی یک دیکشنری ساده واسه خودت بنویسی ؟!  



> این هدف دشمنان ماست که محصولاتی تولید کنن که از لحاظ برتری کسی نتونه بهشون برسه و بتونن با خیال راحت جاسوسی کنن و اهدافشون رو پیاده سازی کنن ( به این میگن تسلط) ... برای همینم هست که برنامه نویسان ایرانی تحریمن ... چیزی جز این هست ... اگه هست بگین ...


چرند ترین حرفیه که تو عمرم شنیدم !
اگر این جوریه چرا نمیرن هند رو مثلا تحریم کنن اونا که خیلی از ما جلوترن ؟!



> اونجاش غییر قانونی هست که شما 50 هزار تومن برای آنتی ویروس نورتون میدین (که اصلا فکر نمیکنم قیمت واقعیش باشه) و این آنتی ویروس نورتون میاد و اطلاعات شما رو برای دولت آمریکا ارسال میکنه ...


مدرکی هم داری واسه حرفت؟
 این قدر هکر و ادم حرفه ای تو دنیا زیاد هست که به محض این که یک شرکت بخواد جاسوسی کنه سر و صداشون دربیاد کشکی که نیست خوب 

در کل متنت پره از حرفای تخیلی و غیر مستند  و امار های من در اوردی اون امار 49 50 هم جالب بود  :لبخند گشاده!:  



> مثلا همین  ویروس ها ... 50% مال دولت هاست 49% دیگه یا خود کمپانی های آنتی ویروس تولید میکنن و یا بچه هکرای ویروس نویس 1% که مال اون بزرگای قابل احترامن !!!


بازم از این پست ها بزار اخر شبی با هم اتاقیام می خونیم می خندیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## omidshaman

> فرض کنید الان کپی رایت کاملا رعایت میشه و مثلا منه مصرف کننده برای رفع نیاز های اولیه (نرم افزارهای کاربردی مثل فوتوشاپ یا سیستم عامل مثل ویندوز) یا باید 10 20 میلیون هزینه کنم یا با هزینه کمتر از تولیدات داخلی استفاده کنم!


چرا الکی شلوغش می کنی ؟ نهایتش خیلی بشه میشه 5 میلیون !



> 1- ایا تولید داخلی میتونه توی مدت زمان کوتاه نیازهای نرم افزاری رو بطور کامل رفع کنه ؟ 2- ایا  توی مدت زمان کوتاه میتونیم کیفیت محصولات خودمون رو  در حد و اندازه رقبای خارجی بالا بیاریم؟


خب این دیگه جزو عواقبیه که باید باهاش روبرو بشیم دیر یا زود !



> .تا الان 10 بار موضوع رو شکافتم و مو به مو بررسی کردم و اماده و با دلیل و منطق نشون دادم که راه بهتر صادرات هست نه تولید برای  مصارف داخلی اما باز هرکی حرف خودشو میزنه





> 1- ایا تولید داخلی میتونه توی مدت زمان کوتاه نیازهای نرم افزاری رو بطور کامل رفع کنه ؟ 2- ایا  توی مدت زمان کوتاه میتونیم کیفیت محصولات خودمون رو  در حد و اندازه رقبای خارجی بالا بیاریم؟


به نظرت این 2 تا جمله ای که نوشتی با هم تناقض ندارن ؟  
شما می گی تولیدمون در حد این که ایرانیا بخرن هم نیست  با فرض این که یک شرکت واسطه هم اون طرف زدیم خوب وقتی در اون حد نیستن برنامه ها چجوری ایده شما رو پیاد کنیم ؟!
تا وقتی که کپی رایت نباشه محصولات داخلی هیچ وقت نمی تونن پیشرفت کنن چون اصلا انگیزه برای ساخت نیست بد می گم؟



> خوب ببین دوست عزیز ما یه بحث صادرات داریم یه بحث مصرف داخلی , خودت به من بگو شما صرفا با تولید برای  مصرف داخلی میتونی تغییری توی اقتصاد جامعه بدی؟اون سامسونگی که مقایسه میکنی با صادراتش داره به کشور و خودش کمک میکنه نه تولید برای مصارف داخلی!


همون سامسونگ هم  اگر اشتباه نکنم  اون اوایل یک شرکت ماهی فروشی بوده حالا به نظرت اگر توی ایران بود بازم به همین جایی که هست میرسید ؟



> .تا الان 10 بار موضوع رو شکافتم و مو به مو بررسی کردم


اره 10 بار هم جواب گرفتی ولی یک بار هم جواب قانع کننده ندادی !

----------


## hamidhws

> اگر این جوریه چرا نمیرن هند رو مثلا تحریم کنن اونا که خیلی از ما جلوترن ؟!


تقصیر خودت نیست هیچی نمیدونی فقط میای تز الکی میدی!پیشنهاد میکنم چنتا از سخنرانی های استاد رائفی پور در این مورد رو نگاه کن تا بفهمی دلیل اصلی مشکل امریکا و اسرائیل با ایران چیه



> معلومه که قدرتشو ندارن سیستم های بانکی اروپا هک میشن دیگه فتوشاپ که جلوشون اسباب بازیه حالت خوبه ؟


اونی که حالش خوب نیست تویی دادا! اگه یه شرکت مثل مایکروسافت میخواست جلو استفاده از ویندوز رو برای توی ایرانی بگیره کاری براش نداشت! فقط کافی بود وقتی به اینترنت وصل میشدی ای پی رو چک کنه اگه از ایران وصل میشدی کلا بلاکت کنه!
شما کلا از مرحله پرتی دست خودتم نیست هیچی از سیاست های پشت پرده نمیدونی! اصلا نمیفهمی وقتی امریکا میاد میگه تحریم نرم افزاری علیه ایران (علارغم اینکه حتی سوزن رو هم برای ما تحریم کردن) رو برمیداریم معنیش چیه. خواهشا دیگه تز الکی نده 
اینجا شده مهد کودک !



> تو امضات این همه زبون برنامه نویسیو زدی اشنایی داری یعنی نمی تونی یک دیکشنری ساده واسه خودت بنویسی ؟!


چطوره هر نفر برای خودش یه سیستم عامل هم بنویسه که نیازی نداشته باشه به بقیه!




> این قدر هکر و ادم حرفه ای تو دنیا زیاد هست که به محض این که یک شرکت بخواد جاسوسی کنه سر و صداشون دربیاد کشکی که نیست خوب


خیلی ساده ای ! تو اصلا از جنگ نرم چیزی میدونی؟از سازمان مخفی امریکا (NSA) چیزی میدونی؟اصلا چقدر توی این زمینه مطالعه داری که اینطوری راحت حرف میزنی؟
اونهمه منبع و پست اون بالا دادم اصلا نگاه کردی؟بعضی ها اینقدر ساده ان که ....



> چرا الکی شلوغش می کنی ؟ نهایتش خیلی بشه میشه 5 میلیون !


:|



> شما می گی تولیدمون در حد این که ایرانیا بخرن هم نیست با فرض این که یک شرکت واسطه هم اون طرف زدیم خوب وقتی در اون حد نیستن برنامه ها چجوری ایده شما رو پیاد کنیم ؟!
> تا وقتی که کپی رایت نباشه محصولات داخلی هیچ وقت نمی تونن پیشرفت کنن چون اصلا انگیزه برای ساخت نیست بد می گم؟


داداش من میگم تولید داخلی فقط ضرره چرا باز حرف خودتو میزنی . انگیزه میخوای؟من میگم شما نمیخواد نرم افزار بنویسی و رقابت کنی (برای شروع امکانات و بودجه لازم نیست) شمای برنامه نویس بیا app بساز برای تلفن های هوشمند و به دلار بفروش. اینطوری هم ارز میاد تو مملکت هم سودش برای منه برنامه نویس بیشتره (بدلیل قیمت بالای دلار توی ایران) 



> همون سامسونگ هم اگر اشتباه نکنم اون اوایل یک شرکت ماهی فروشی بوده


میشه بگی از رو کدوم منبع میگی سامسونگ ماهی میفروخته!؟!



> اره 10 بار هم جواب گرفتی ولی یک بار هم جواب قانع کننده ندادی !


نرود میخ اهنین بر سنگ!

----------


## darknes666

> اگه یه شرکت مثل مایکروسافت میخواست جلو استفاده از ویندوز رو برای توی ایرانی بگیره کاری براش نداشت! فقط کافی بود وقتی به اینترنت وصل میشدی ای پی رو چک کنه اگه از ایران وصل میشدی کلا بلاکت کنه!


دوست عزیز لطف کن اثبات کن از طریق نت و با css,html,java script میشه سیستم عامل رو منهدم کرد.

----------


## hamidhws

بعضی از دوستان به قدری از مرحله پرتن که با اجازه میخواستم کمی شفاف سازی کنم توی این زمینه :

این خبرها خیلی به روز هستن و بعضی هاشون مال چند ساعت پیشه!

فضای ناامن اینترنت با تشدید برنامه های جاسوسی آمریکا

مأمور سابق سیا: شرکت های مخابراتی آمریکا در کمک به جاسوسی هراسی از محاکمه ندارند

افشای ابعاد جدید در پرونده جاسوسی دولت امریکا: آیا 9 شرکت بزرگ دنیای فناوری دروغ می گویند؟

به بهانه برنامه جاسوسی دولت امریکا از کاربران خارجی شرکت های بزرگ فناوری: ابهام همه جانبه

شکایت سازمانهای حقوق بشر از آمریکا به دلیل جاسوسی

ابزار جاسوسی ساخت آمریکا چگونه بلای جان کاخ سفید می شود؟


شکایت چندین شرکت اینترنتی از جاسوسی آژانس امنیت ملی آمریکا


افشای ابعاد دیگری از جاسوسی آمریکا

این یکم قدیمیه ولی بخونید بد نیست :حسن عباسي: ويندوز جاسوس امريكا است

----------


## hamidhws

> دوست عزیز لطف کن اثبات کن از طریق نت و با css,html,java script میشه سیستم عامل رو منهدم کرد.


منظورتو نمیفهمم دادا css html چه ربطی داشت؟منهدم کردن؟! مگه تانکه؟ 
من دارم میگم وقتی به اینترنت وصل بشی ای پی رو چک کنه اگه از ایران بودی مثلا اجازه کار با ویندوز رو بهت نده(حالا فرض کن دوباره ویندوز رو نصب میکنی اما باز دوباره روز از نو روزی از نو یعنی دیگه نمیتونی به نت وصل شی)
اینو کلی گفتم که به طور کلی منظور رو رسونده باشم که اگه قرار باشه جلوی استفاده شما رو بگیره راه زیاده .
مثال میخوای؟مثلا همین ایکس باکس شرکت مایکروسافت حتما دوستانی که بن شدن منظورمو میفهمن. در کل اگه واقعا بخوان جلوی دسترسی ایرانی رو بگیرن 3 سوت کار میبره. اما اونا از خداشونه منو تو از نرم افزاراشون استفاده کنیم (اگه کرکم نمیشد خودشون مفتی میدادن بهمون شک نکن)

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

با تشکر از hamidhws عزیز ... 





> دوست عزیز لطف کن اثبات کن از طریق نت و با css,html,java script میشه سیستم عامل رو منهدم کرد.


منظورت چیه ... ؟
ببخشید شما ظاهرا کلا از ماجرا پرتی ... این مال موقعی هست که شما وارد یه سایت میشی و اون سایت قراره ویندوز رو منهدم کنه ... ( که با  css,html,java script تغریبا غییر ممکنه()
ویندوز مال ماکروسافته ... ! ساخت شرکت مایکروسافت
دوست داشته باشه کدی داخلش مینویسه که اگر ویندوز شما کرک شده باشه و یا سریال نامعتبر داشته باشه و یابا آیپی ایران وصل شده باشی و ... سیستم رو کلا غییر فعال میکنه  ... 
نا اینجا سوالی نیست :)

----------


## omidshaman

> اونی که حالش خوب نیست تویی دادا! اگه یه شرکت مثل مایکروسافت میخواست جلو استفاده از ویندوز رو برای توی ایرانی بگیره کاری براش نداشت! فقط کافی بود وقتی به اینترنت وصل میشدی ای پی رو چک کنه اگه از ایران وصل میشدی کلا بلاکت کنه!


خوب کاری نداره  اینم هک می کردن همین جوری که الان من دارم میرم استور ویندوز 8 ! 
شما اطلاعاتت درباره هک چقدره میای نظر کارشناسی میدی؟ جالا بزار فردا کلی مطلب دارم میزارم 



> میشه بگی از رو کدوم منبع میگی سامسونگ ماهی میفروخته!؟!


تو گوگل سیرچ کن history of Samsung  انگلیسی که بلدی دیگه ؟ یا فقط منبع خبریت فارس نیوزه ؟
این سایت خوده سامسونگ http://www.samsung-mobiles.net/history-of-samsung.html




> چطوره هر نفر برای خودش یه سیستم عامل هم بنویسه که نیازی نداشته باشه به بقیه!


اولا کسی با تو نبود  
دوما نیازی نیست هر چیزیو بنویسه طرف داره می گه به جای بابیلون از چی استفاده کنم می گم تو که ناراحتی  برو 100 خط کد بنویس  که دیگه ازت جاسوسی نکنن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Nima NT

پست ها رو کامل نخوندم پس اگر پاسخم به نظرتون بی ربط اومد به خودتون نگیرین
در مورد توهم جاسوسی باید به دوستان عرض کنم که بله جاسوسی میشه ؛ خیلی خوب هم میشه ؛ هم از آمریکا میشه هم از شرکت ارائه دهنده اینترنت خودتون !
ولی واقعا" کار ما خیلی با ارزش و حیاتی هستش که بعضی از دوستان اینقدر با جاسوسی مشکل دارن ؟؟ حالا گیرم آمریکا یا هر ننه مرده ای بیاد شبکه رو شنود کنه ؛ جز اینه که برای ایرانی جماعت ( دور از حضور دوستان ولی متاسفانه اکثرا" اینجوری هست ) کل ترافیک شبکه اش با پورن پر میشه ؟؟؟ حالا تا جا داره شنود کنه.
متاسفانه ایران اینجوریه ؛ آنتی ویروس جدید تولید میشه یه تاپیک براش زده میشه و نفری یه آفتابه بر میدارن و از سر تا پای برنامه نویس و فروشنده و ... رو مورد لطف قرار میدن...
سیستم عامل طراحی میشه باز همین وضعیت !
برای تمامی محصولات ایرانی که تولید میشه یه همچین پروسه ای سپری میشه تا مرد بار بیاد !!! وقتی هم که خبری از محصول ایرانی نیست همه دوست دارن از ماشین حساب ویندوز تا سیستم عامل های سیسکو به صورت بومی طراحی بشه ؛ خطابم به اون افراده ؛ دوستان با خودتون چند چندین ؟؟؟؟

متاسفانه با تجربه ای که دارم این تاپیک هم آخرش به فحش و ... کشیده میشه و بعد از مدت کوتاهی قفل میشه
موفق باشید.

----------


## hamidhws

> خوب کاری نداره اینم هک می کردن همین جوری که الان من دارم میرم استور ویندوز 8 !


داداش هک هسته سیستم عامل مثل هک یه نرم افزار کاربردی نیست ! (کاری با دور زدنش ندارم)




> نیازی نیست هر چیزیو بنویسه طرف داره می گه به جای بابیلون از چی استفاده کنم می گم تو که ناراحتی برو 100 خط کد بنویس که دیگه ازت جاسوسی نکنن


عزیز اون دوستمون یه مثال زد
مثلا الان ویندوز هم جاسوسی میکنه نظرت چیه همه برای خودشون یه ویندوز بنویسن؟یا مثلا مرورگرها جاسوسی میکن نظرت چیه همه برن 100 خط کد بزنن مرورگر بسازن برای خودشون؟!

----------


## hamidhws

> حالا گیرم آمریکا یا هر ننه مرده ای بیاد شبکه رو شنود کنه ؛ جز اینه که برای ایرانی جماعت ( دور از حضور دوستان ولی متاسفانه اکثرا" اینجوری هست ) کل ترافیک شبکه اش با پورن پر میشه ؟؟؟ حالا تا جا داره شنود کنه.


سلام داداش ورودت به بحث رو خوش امد میگم :)
خوب داداش گلم این مبحث رو نباید به همین راحتی ازش گذشت . توی این دوره زمانی اهمیت اطلاعات از هر چیزی بیشتره! همه مردم که ترافیک شبکشون اینطوری پر نمیشه عزیزم! که باز هم همون 90% تنها کارشون که این نیست! و همچنین قرار نیست همه اطلاعات محرمانه یا طبقه بندی شده باشه!همین که بشه سلایق و نوع نگرش و دید خیل عظیمی رو حدس زد اطلاع کمی نیست! شما فکر نکنید اینا چیز کمیه. وقتی علایق یک کشور مشخص شد و فهمیدن مردم یک کشور(با جزئیات) چطوری فکر میکنن خیلی کارها میشه باهاش کرد . این یه طرف قضیه و طرف دیگش اینه که  اون 10% بقیه ممکنه علاوه بر این اطلاعات , اطلاعات مهمتری هم دست شنود کننده بده.(در کل مهم نیست ما چکار میکنیم و اطلاعاتمون چقدر مهمه, عمل جاسوسی یه عمل ناپسنده )

البته بحث ما اینجا نقد جاسوسی نیست , اما بعضی دوستان اینجا از غرب قدیس ساخته بودن بنده خواستم فقط کمی شفاف سازی کنم

موفق باشید :)

----------


## omidshaman

> البته بحث ما اینجا نقد جاسوسی نیست , اما بعضی دوستان اینجا از غرب قدیس ساخته بودن بنده خواستم فقط کمی شفاف سازی کنم
> 
> موفق باشید :)





> مثلا الان ویندوز هم جاسوسی میکنه نظرت چیه همه برای خودشون یه ویندوز بنویسن؟یا مثلا مرورگرها جاسوسی میکن نظرت چیه همه برن 100 خط کد بزنن مرورگر بسازن برای خودشون؟


خوشحالم میشم بیای اثبات کنی که ویندوز یا مرورگر جاسوسی می کنه ما رو هم از گمراهی در بیاری؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
در ضمن شما که خیلی ناراحتی ازت جاسوسی می کنن  کسی مجبورت نکرده از ویندوز مایکروسافت یا کروم یا بابیلون و... استفاده کنی برای همشون جایگزین هست 



> . این یه طرف قضیه و طرف دیگش اینه که اون 10% بقیه ممکنه علاوه بر این اطلاعات , اطلاعات مهمتری هم دست شنود کننده بده


کسی که اطلاعات مهمی داره خودش حواسش به این چیزا هست تو نمی خواد نگران باشی :)



> داداش هک هسته سیستم عامل مثل هک یه نرم افزار کاربردی نیست ! (کاری با دور زدنش ندارم)


خوب اونم هک نمی کنیم دور میزنیم :)  
این که مایکروسافت کاری کنه که کرک نشه ویندوزش 100% غیر ممکنه

----------


## UfnCod3r

جاسویسی رو کسی می کنه که
 https رو تا 3 ماه قبل از انتــخـــابات می بنده و ملت رو می کنه زیر ضربه بین
 :لبخند: 

قبلا ب خاطر انتقاد  از سرعت اینترنت سایت فــــــــــیــــلــــــتـ  ـــــر شد
الانم که داریم حفن انتقاد می کنیم :افسرده: 
مواظب باشید ما همین ی برنامه نویس رو داریما   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## UfnCod3r

هرکی این پست منو قبول داره ی تشکر بزنه ببینم تنها هستم یا نه  :چشمک:  :بوس: 
درضمن *hamidhws* به شما کتاب مبانی کامپیوتر، اینترنت چیست، سیستم عامل چیست، رو پیشنهاد می کنم .
عوض صحبت های رایفی و عباسی که می دونم همشو گوش دادی این کتاب رو بخون تا از جهل بیای بیرون  :تشویق:

----------


## eAmin

> هرکی این پست منو قبول داره ی تشکر بزنه ببینم تنها هستم یا نه 
> درضمن *hamidhws* به شما کتاب مبانی کامپیوتر، اینترنت چیست، سیستم عامل چیست، رو پیشنهاد می کنم .
> عوض صحبت های رایفی و عباسی که می دونم همشو گوش دادی این کتاب رو بخون تا از جهل بیای بیرون


 شرمنده اینجا کلید تشکر موجود نیست والا جا زیاد داشت واسه تشکر زدن :)

یکی از دوستان قرار بود آنتی ویروس بسازه! اگر بجای اینکه وقتش رو الکی اینجا تلف میکرد میرفت کمی بیشتر در این مورد تحقیق میکرد تا حالا یه چیزی میشد واسه خودش (البته بماند که هسته نرم افزار رو ول کردن نشستن پایه طراحی رابط کاربریش!).
یکی دیگه هم که یه چیز جدید بقول خودش اختراع کرده بود نمیدونم اگه دنیا باخبر بشه منفجر میشه، آخرشم هممون دیدیم سر کاریم. البته تاپیک خوبی بود، به لطف دو دوستی که بیشتر توی اون تاپیک فعال بودن و بقیه دیگه رو از جهل بیرون آوردن.

من واقعا متاسفم که همچین تاپیکی در اینجا وجود داره، *قدیم خیلی خوب بود*.

----------


## Jarvis

> یکی از دوستان قرار بود آنتی ویروس بسازه! اگر بجای اینکه وقتش رو الکی  اینجا تلف میکرد میرفت کمی بیشتر در این مورد تحقیق میکرد تا حالا یه چیزی  میشد واسه خودش (البته بماند که هسته نرم افزار رو ول کردن نشستن پایه  طراحی رابط کاربریش!).


دوست عزیز!
اون مسئله ربطی به این تاپیک نداره ... اون یه پروژه ی متن باز هستش که هنوز هم داره ادامه پیدا میکنه ... در مورد این که میگید هسته نوشته نشده به خاطر این بوده که افراد کم بودن و میخواستیم تحقیقات رو فدای عمل عجولانه نکنیم ... آنتی ویروس که بچه بازی نیست که! اول باید تحقیق کرد ... آزمایش کرد .. بررسی کرد ... بعد با یه تیم خیلی خوب شروع به کار کرد ... اگه هم دیدید که رابط کاربریش رو طراحی کردم به خاطر ایجاد انگیزه برای بقیه بود که ببینن پروژه شروع شده و یه تکونی به خودشون بدن بیان همکاری کنن ... حداقل برای بالا بردن سطح خودشون ... ! ولی متاسفانه خبری از همکاری نشد ...
حالا هم به صورت موقت روی پروژه کار نمیکنیم ...
لطف کنید در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید قضاوت بیجا نکنید ... مسئله ی آنتی ویروس ربطی به این تاپیک نداره. :چشمک: 

موفق همگی آرزوی ماست

----------


## UfnCod3r

ی زبان جدید هم قراره ساخته بشه مثل وی بی 6
از سال 91 تا حالا همه دارن امکانات جدید تعریف می کنن و می گن من پایم شروع کنیم
تا الان که خبری نشده

این طوری کار کردن فایده نداره
ادم باید حقیت رو قبول کنه . ن اینکه بیایم اعلامیه بدیم *ما می توانیم*

بیل گیتس اول سرمایه جمع  کرد بعد برنامه نویس استخدام کرد و نشستن کد نوشتن
اگه بخوای تیمی کار کنی  اول از همه باید اعضا کنارهم باشن از طریق نت بیش از دو نفر جواب گو نیست
باز اگه سرعت خیلی بالابود و بدون مشکل تماس تصویری برقرار میشد و فایل ها شیر میشد مشکل زیادی از این بابت نبود
مسله ی بعدی پوله
هیچ کس مجانی  کار نمیکنه  فوقش چند ماه اول طرف قشنگ کار می کنه بعد دیگه ازین خبرا نیست
اشقال ترین برنامه هم بخوای بنویسی یک سال طول می کشه
حالا این وسط وضع ما ها هم خیلی بده اگه یک سال رایگان کار کنی حداقلش اینه که از کرسنگی می میری :ناراحت: 
باید به فکر چیزی باشید ک حداقل ی در امد کمی داشته باشه

مثلا موقع که بازی ضد ایرانی بتلفیلد3  امد ی سری یه گروه تشکیل دادن قکر کنم 8 نفری هم می شدن
جو گیرشدن و می خواستن رو دست اینا بازی بزنن
الانم که چند سالی گذشته و خبری نیست چرا چون اول جو گیرشدن و هیچی رو در نظر نگرفتن
اگه عوض فکر رقابت با بتلفیلد ی بازی مثل قارچ خور می ساختن شاید موفق می شدن
ب قول معروف دیر رسیدن بهتر از هرگز نرسیدن است

والا ما هر دفعه امدیم انتقاد کردیم گفتیم این کار  نمیشه می گن امدی نا امید کنی
وقتی  ادم با 4 تا جمله نا امید بشه معلومه چی می شه دیگه

حالا این وسط ی سری میان تقصیر رو میندازن سر امریکا و جاسوسی  :قهقهه:

----------


## Jarvis

> ی زبان جدید هم قراره ساخته بشه مثل وی بی 6
> از سال 91 تا حالا همه دارن امکانات جدید تعریف می کنن و می گن من پایم شروع کنیم
> تا الان که خبری نشده
> 
> این طوری کار کردن فایده نداره
> ادم باید حقیت رو قبول کنه . ن اینکه بیایم اعلامیه بدیم *ما می توانیم*
> 
> بیل گیتس اول سرمایه جمع  کرد بعد برنامه نویس استخدام کرد و نشستن کد نوشتن
> اگه بخوای تیمی کار کنی  اول از همه باید اعضا کنارهم باشن از طریق نت بیش از دو نفر جواب گو نیست
> ...


 اگه منظورت کامپایلر ماست .. که اون فعلا اصن جنبه ی مالی نداره و فعلا هدفمون کسب درآمده ... دیدی بچه ها رو میخوان کار یادشون بدن میگن کار دستی درست کنید ؟
ما این کامپایلرو برا کسب تجربه و بالا بردن سطح علمی خودمون داریم طراحی می کنیم ... یعنی شما میگی اگه چار نفر علاقه دارن در زمینه کامپایلر مطالعه کنن ... صرفاً باید تئوری پیش برن ؟ عملی کار نکنن ؟
تا همین الانش هم که هیچ کدی نوشته نشده ، خیلی از بچه ها ( از جمله خودم ) با یه سری از فاز های طراحی کامپایلر آشنا شدیم ...
همینا کم کم میتونه مقدمات یه محصول تجاری خوب رو فراهم کنه ... حالا شما خودت تخم دو زرده گذاشتی که ما رو مسخره میکنی ؟ چند ساله داری با OpenGL ور میری یا داری سورس موتور های بازی سازی رو دید میزنی ...
چیزی گیرت اومد ؟ .. پس منم اگه بخوام اینجوری قضاوت کنم که نمیشه که ...
ما برنامه نویس شدیم که برنامه بنویسیم ... نه این که بیایم اینجا این بحثا رو با هم بکنیم ...
برنامه نویس اگه برنامه نویس باشه باید عاشق شغلش باشه ... به شغلش بها بده ... من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم ... اگه برنامه ای که می نویسم بدونم هیچ پولی هم ازش در نمیاد .. بازم می نویسمش ... چرا ؟ چون به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ... همین علاقه باعث میشه چار نفر دیگه هم برنامه ی نوشته شده ی من رو ببینن ... قدرت من رو ببینن بهم پیشنهاد کار بدن ...
اون موقع ایران توی برنامه نویسی پیشرفت میکنه .. *منظورم زمانیه که به شغلمون عشق بورزیم* .. فقط برای پول کار نکنیم ...

شما فکر میکنی خارجیایی که میان توی Autodesk برنامه نویسی میکنن ... فقط به پول فکر میکنن ؟ یکم برو تحقیق کن ببین گوگل چجوری ایده های جدید رو پیدا میکنه ... : به این صورت که هر کارمند یه تایمی از کارش رو موظفه اختصاص بده به پروژه های شخصی خودش ... و نتیجه ی همینا میشه Google Docs ... !!!!
همه ی اینا به خاطر اینه که اونا به این شغل بها میدن و مسلما *بها هم میگیرن!* ولی ما بها نمیدیم .. انتظار میلیاردر شدن هم داریم !!!

یکم بدون تعصب بشینیم فکر کنیم چرا صنعت نرم افزارمون پیشرفت نکرده ؟ دلیلش چی بوده ؟ واقعا ما که از نظر هوشی با هوش ترین مردمان رو داریم ... ماشالا همین بچه های فروم رو خیلیاشون رو می بینم کفم می بره ... از سطح سواد ... از اخلاق ... از هر نظری از خارجیا بالاتر هستن ... ولی حیف!

یکی از دوستان همین فروم وقتی گفتم هند زیر سلطه ی کشور ها بود گفت بله ولی وقتی به استقلال رسیدن خودشون رو باور کردن ... راست میگفت .. خودشون رو باور کردن که الان آنتی ویروس کویک هیل میزنن ... و خیلی از نرم افزارای دیگه ... که از ما جلو افتادن !! ...

خسته شدم از بس اینترنت ایران رو دیدم ... همش پر شده از سایتای تفریحی و سایتایی که بازار طراحی وبسایت رو بهم میریزن .. سایتایی که اگه بخوای کلش رو برآورد کنی 4 هزار تومن هم مطلب نداره .. طرف الکی داره خرج هاست میده ... حالا برو خارجیه رو ببین سایتاشو ... خرج هاست رو میده یه سایتی مث http://www.sciencedirect.com/ رو باز میکنه ... که فقط *این* قسمتش برای ما کامپیوتریا یه منبع غنی هستش...

خسته شدم از بس اومدم توی این فروم و این پست ها رو دیدم و باز به خاطر این حرفا مجبور شدم طومار بنویسم !!
بابا یکم از این بحثا و حرفا کم کنید .. به جاش عملی کار کنید ... به خدا اگه به جای تمام بحثای این تاپیک یه کار عملی رو شروع کرده بودید به یه جایی رسیده بود!!

والاااااا ... !

دستم خسته شد .. دیگه حوصله ی سر زدن به این تاپیک رو ندارم ... خودتون رو هم درگیر بحث الکی نکنید.

خوش باشید

----------


## Jarvis

ببخشید این قسمت رو حواسم نبود .. ویرایش میکنم :



> که اون فعلا اصن جنبه ی مالی نداره و فعلا هدفمون کسب درآمده


که اون فعلا اصن جنبه ی مالی نداره و فعلا هدفمون کسب تجربه است...

----------


## hamidhws

درباره __UFNHGGI_H__
شرح حال
NULL
محل
Ir.Teh
علاقه‌مندی‌ها
NULL
حرفه
آبیاری گیاهان دریایی
زمینه تخصص
آبیاری گیاهان دریایی




> به شما کتاب مبانی کامپیوتر، اینترنت چیست، سیستم عامل چیست، رو پیشنهاد می کنم .


والا من نمیدونم چطور یه کودک باغبون میتونه توی حوضه آی تی نظر بده و اسم 2 تا کتاب که توی مهد کودکشون خونده به عنوان رفرنس اعلام کنه!

کودکان پرادعا و لجبازی مثل شما توی این مملکت کم نیستن و به نظر بنده فرا مشکل برنامه نویسان ایرانی وجود ناخالصی هایی از همین قبیل هست

موفق باشید

----------


## UfnCod3r

> درباره __UFNHGGI_H__
> شرح حال
> NULL
> محل
> Ir.Teh
> علاقه‌مندی‌ها
> NULL
> حرفه
> آبیاری گیاهان دریایی
> ...


اگه با مشخصات بنده مشکلی داری می تونی پ.خ بدی
می خوای تو تخصص هام اینا رو بنویسم ?   :قهقهه: 
C,C++‎,C#‎,PHP,ASM,Java,ASP,JavaScript,Perl,Phyton,L  ua,Lisb, Go,F#‎, VB ,OpenCL, OpenGL,OpenAL,OpenCV, OpenMP, Cuda,pthread,DirectX, Fmod
, NvPhys, Bullet,FMOD,QT,MFC,,SSE,DirectCompute

----------


## Jarvis

> مسله ی بعدی پوله
> هیچ کس مجانی  کار نمیکنه  فوقش چند ماه اول طرف قشنگ کار می کنه بعد دیگه ازین خبرا نیست


 در ضمن ... شما فکر نکن همه مث خودت به فکر پول هستن ... کسایی هم هستند که اوپن سورس کار میکنن .. کسایی هم هستند که دلشون میخواد مجانی برنامه بسازند ... کسایی هم هستند که برعکس شما به شغلشون .. به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارند و عاشق شغلشون هستند ... شما معلومه فقط برای پول برنامه نویسی میکنی و عاشق شغلت نیستی ...

امثال شما باعث میشن ایران توی صنعت نرم افزارش عقب بیوفته...

هر وقت یه موتور بازیسازی رو توسعه دادی .. چار تا امکان جدید بهش اضافه کردی ... یه چیزی رو کامل تر کردی ... اونوقت ادعا کن ... به عمل کار برآید ، به سخنرانی نیست!

----------


## hamidhws

> اگه با مشخصات بنده مشکلی داری می تونی پ.خ بدی
> می خوای تو تخصص هام اینا رو بنویسم ?  
> C,C++‎‎,C#‎‎,PHP,ASM,Java,ASP,JavaScript,Perl,Ph  yton,L ua,Lisb, Go,F#‎‎, VB ,OpenCL, OpenGL,OpenAL,OpenCV, OpenMP, Cuda,pthread,DirectX, Fmod
> , NvPhys, Bullet,FMOD,QT,MFC,,SSE,DirectCompute


مهم نیست چیزی بنویسی یا نه مهم اینه که از پست هات و نظرهات سطح علمیت معلومه

----------


## darknes666

> با تشکر از hamidhws عزیز ... 
> 
> 
> 
> منظورت چیه ... ؟
> ببخشید شما ظاهرا کلا از ماجرا پرتی ... این مال موقعی هست که شما وارد یه سایت میشی و اون سایت قراره ویندوز رو منهدم کنه ... ( که با  css,html,java script تغریبا غییر ممکنه()
> ویندوز مال ماکروسافته ... ! ساخت شرکت مایکروسافت
> دوست داشته باشه کدی داخلش مینویسه که اگر ویندوز شما کرک شده باشه و یا سریال نامعتبر داشته باشه و یابا آیپی ایران وصل شده باشی و ... سیستم رو کلا غییر فعال میکنه  ... 
> نا اینجا سوالی نیست :)


من پرت نیستم این شمایی که پرتی.
عزیز من مگه مایکروسافت مرض داره باگ بزاره تو سیستم عاملش؟
بعد شما این کد رو پیدا کنی بیای کامپیوتر بقیه ی مردمو خراب کنی.
لطف کن برو یه چیز یاد بگیر بعد بیا حرف بزن.

راجب XBOX LIVE هم بنده خودم بن شدم ولی هنوزم میتونم بازی کنم.

----------


## davidrobert

برادران ارجمند خواهشاً این بحث و ول کنید خداوکیلی بین همه شما دعوا میشه خدا وکیلی اگه تو دنیا مجازی نبودید و جلو هم بودید هم دیگر کشته بودید. ول کنید این مبحث رو به جای این همه هم دیگر رو حرص بدید یه صلوات بفرستید برید دنبال کار خودتون نه سر جر بحث بشنید. اون بس آل شد این بس آل شد تو چیزی نمیدونی و من میدونم بس کنید داری بین برنامه نویس ها دعوا راه میافته. خودتون رو حرص ندید. بابت یه تاپیک.

----------


## davidrobert

برادران ارجمند خواهشن این بحث و ول کنید خداوکیلی بین همه شما دعوا میشه خدا وکیلی اگه تو دنیا مجازی نبودید و جلو هم بودید هم دیگر کشته بودید. ول کنید این مبحث رو به جای این همه هم دیگر رو حرص بدید یه صلوات بفرستید برید دنبال کار خودتون نه سر جر بحث بشنید. اون بس آل شد این بس آل شد تو چیزی نمیدونی و من میدونم بس کنید داری بین برنامه نویس ها دعوا راه میافته. خودتون رو حرص ندید. بابت یه تاپیک.

----------


## Jarvis

بحث قشنگ و منطقی رو بیاید از دو تا تاپیک اونور تر... تاپیک خودم یاد بگیرید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> شرمنده اینجا کلید تشکر موجود نیست والا جا زیاد داشت واسه تشکر زدن :)
> یکی از دوستان قرار بود آنتی ویروس بسازه! اگر بجای اینکه وقتش رو الکی اینجا تلف میکرد میرفت کمی بیشتر در این مورد تحقیق میکرد تا حالا یه چیزی میشد واسه خودش (البته بماند که هسته نرم افزار رو ول کردن نشستن پایه طراحی رابط کاربریش!).
> یکی دیگه هم که یه چیز جدید بقول خودش اختراع کرده بود نمیدونم اگه دنیا باخبر بشه منفجر میشه، آخرشم هممون دیدیم سر کاریم. البته تاپیک خوبی بود، به لطف دو دوستی که بیشتر توی اون تاپیک فعال بودن و بقیه دیگه رو از جهل بیرون آوردن.
> من واقعا متاسفم که همچین تاپیکی در اینجا وجود داره، قدیم خیلی خوب بود.





> دوست عزیز!
> اون مسئله ربطی به این تاپیک نداره ... اون یه پروژه ی متن باز هستش که هنوز هم داره ادامه پیدا میکنه ... در مورد این که میگید هسته نوشته نشده به خاطر این بوده که افراد کم بودن و میخواستیم تحقیقات رو فدای عمل عجولانه نکنیم ... آنتی ویروس که بچه بازی نیست که! اول باید تحقیق کرد ... آزمایش کرد .. بررسی کرد ... بعد با یه تیم خیلی خوب شروع به کار کرد ... اگه هم دیدید که رابط کاربریش رو طراحی کردم به خاطر ایجاد انگیزه برای بقیه بود که ببینن پروژه شروع شده و یه تکونی به خودشون بدن بیان همکاری کنن ... حداقل برای بالا بردن سطح خودشون ... ! ولی متاسفانه خبری از همکاری نشد ...
> حالا هم به صورت موقت روی پروژه کار نمیکنیم ...
> لطف کنید در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید قضاوت بیجا نکنید ... مسئله ی آنتی ویروس ربطی به این تاپیک نداره.
> موفق همگی آرزوی ماست



اینم به حرف های محمد جان اظافه کنم ... سایروس فقط رابط گرافیکیش ساخته نشد ... عمل شناسایی تغریبا 650000 ویروس رو انجام میده
از وقتی پروژه رو شروع کردم تا الان 35 نفری میشدن که اعلام همکاری کردن نمونش همین drsina که دیروز اعلان همکاری کرد ... البته محمد جان فقط از چنتاشون خبر داشتن ... 
از این 35 نفر (یا 35 یا 34 ... یکیشون بماند) فقط 7 یا 8 تاشونو مناسب برای این کار دیدم ... ( drsina  هنوز تست نشده )
بعضی ها تخصص داشتن و وقت نداشتن
بعضی ها وقت داشتن و تخصص نداشتن
بعضی هم هردوشونو ... :)

پروژه به دلایلی خوابید ... الانم که اومدم و به جای کار روی هسته ی این برنامه دارم پست میدم برای اینه که بعضی وقت ها وقت میشه و کامپیوتر دم دست دارم ... کل روز که بیکار نیستم ... شاید در روز یکی دو ساعت اونم شب یا ظهر ... !
بقیشو محمد جان توضیح داد ... توضیح اضافی نیاز نیست ... 




> من پرت نیستم این شمایی که پرتی.
> عزیز من مگه مایکروسافت مرض داره باگ بزاره تو سیستم عاملش؟
> بعد شما این کد رو پیدا کنی بیای کامپیوتر بقیه ی مردمو خراب کنی.
> لطف کن برو یه چیز یاد بگیر بعد بیا حرف بزن.
> 
> راجب XBOX LIVE هم بنده خودم بن شدم ولی هنوزم میتونم بازی کنم.




ببخشید شما درست میگیم ... شما داداش بزرگ من منو ببخش ... 
فقط مایکروسافت باگ داخل سیستم عاملش جاسازی نمیکنه ... اینو بدون :(

خب دیگه ... این تایپیک رو زدم و اسم این تایپیک رو فرا مشکل برنامه نویسان ایرانی ... گذاشتم ... مشکل برنامه نویسان ایرانی این چیزا نیست ... 
یا مبحث اصلی رو ادامه بدین یا خواهشا کسی پست اظافه نده ... اینجا شده مثل انجمن آشیانه که هر ((آی کلا داری)) میاد برای خودش نظر میده
توهین به کسی نشه منظورم خودمم ... خودمم از بحث اصلی منحرف شدم ... بحث همینجوری ادامه پیدا کنه از مدیر میخوام تایپیک رو قفل کنه ...

----------


## r_khan

چرا ما نمیتونیم یه صنف داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
چرا ما داریم  باهم سر جاسوسیو ایران و امریکا و چندتا موضوع بی ربط بحث میکنیم؟؟
من پیشنهاد میدم یه صنف تشکیل بدهیم . از دوستان اساتید خواهش مندم  در این مورد نظر خودشونو بیان کنند.

----------


## aliphp1

دوستان منم خیلی دوست دارم از نرم افزار های رایگان استفاده کنم ولی این مخابرات د...د اینقدر هزینه اینترنت رو برده بالا که از پولیش گرون تر درمیاد دانلود کنم
در نتیجه از همین کرک شده ها استفاده میکنم
توی ایران فقط باید برنامه ای بنویسید که یک شحص یا شرکن خاص بهش نیاز داشته باشه وگرنه یه کم برنامه عمومی باشه حتما رایگانش پیدا میشه
بعضی از همین برنامه نویسان عزیز اینقدر که برای کرک یک نرم افزار وقت میزارن اگه برای نوشتنش وقت میزاشتن فکر کنم میشد بنویسنش

----------


## Jarvis

> چرا ما نمیتونیم یه صنف داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> چرا ما داریم  باهم سر جاسوسیو ایران و امریکا و چندتا موضوع بی ربط بحث میکنیم؟؟
> من پیشنهاد میدم یه صنف تشکیل بدهیم . از دوستان اساتید خواهش مندم  در این مورد نظر خودشونو بیان کنند.


 http://www.uise.ir/
*چرا صنعت نرم افزاری ایران پیشرفت زیادی نداشته ؟*

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

مطالعه ی این ها چیزی از هیچ کس کم نمیکنه  ... :)


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

http://forum.persiantools.com/t373360.html

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%86%DB%8C

http://www.gooyait.com/1392/01/23/%D...%A7%D8%B2.html

http://weblog.radmanitd.com/index.php/archives/1341

http://programming.rzb.ir/m/post/282

----------


## hamidhws

والا من هرچی فکر میکنم میبینم کار با دلار و با سیستم غربی خیلی بهتر از ریال و کشور خودمونه!

برای مثال: من قبلا چنتا وبسایت شخصی داشتم که ازشون کسب درامد میکردم ( با گذاشتن تبلیغاتی از oxinads  و..) 
با اینکه تعداد کلیک ها نسبتا بد نبود اما درامد به هیچ وجه قابل قبول نبود!

تا اینکه یه مدت پیش تصمیم گرفتم یه وبلاگ با بلاگر بزنم و تبلیغات گوگل (google ads) رو توش بزارم. نتیجه باورنکردنی بود! 
حالا میفهمم چرا ما همیشه عقبیم! 
ببینید, برای مثال وقتی شما بخواید از طریق سیستم قدرتمند گوگل درامدزایی کنید فکر همه چیزو برای شما کرده.
1- با بلاگر وبلاگتو میسازی (اگه خواستی بعدا هاست شخصی بگیری هم کاملا همه کاراشو برات انجام میده) 
2-از طریق google ads درامد زایی میکنید
3-از طریق webmaster tools کارهای سئو رو انجام میدید
4- از طریق شبکه اجتماعی قدرتمند google+(کاملا هماهنگ با سرویس بلاگر!) بازدیدتون رو بالا میبرید.
----------------------------
همه ی این سرویس ها به بهترین شکل و هماهنگ ترین شکل ممکن با هم تعامل دارن ! به قدری کارو براتون راحت میکنه که حتی اگر اصول ابتدایی توی این زمینه رو هم درست ندونید باز هم متوقف نمونید!
میزان بازدید و درامد و تلفیق اینها باهم فوق العادس! فقط همینو بگم برای هر کلیک نزدیک به 1000 تومن (تبدیل نرخ دلار به ریال) میده و با کمک شبکه اجتماعی بزرگی مثل google+ خیلی راحت بازدیدتون رو بالا میبرید!
--------------------------
این مثال کوچیک بود که بگم چرا ما عقبیم اونا جلو. ببینید عزیزان یه سیستم درست و اصولی از هرچیزی مهمتره. از نظر بنده مشکل اصلی و کلیدی ما (نه فقط در زمینه it) نداشتن یه سیستم اصولی و حساب شدست. 
یه شرکت مثل گوگل خودش زمینه سازی میکنه تا بتونه کمک ها و ایده ها رو تا قطره اخر جذب کنه و این سیستم خودش تحت حمایت سیستم دیگه ای هست که زمینه های شکل گیری این سیستم رو فراهم کرده, اما توی این مملکت کاملا برعکسه!(ما کلا از ریشه مشکل داریم!)
قبلا گفتم الانم میگم: ما 2 تا مشکل عمده و بزرگ داریم : 1-سیستم غلط (میتونه بخاطر خیلی چیزا باشه مثل نداشتن مدیران لایق در جایگاه مورد نیاز و ...) 2-بودجه

----------


## eshpilen

این فرامشکل فقط به برنامه نویسان محدود نمیشه.
فرامشکل رو خیلی ها دارن.
شاید بشه گفت در کل کشور ما دچار یک مشکل است.
مشکلی در اساس و ابتدا.
بقول معروف خشت اول چون نهاد معمار کج، تا ثریا میرود دیوار کج!
مشکلی که حتی نمیشه بقدر کافی آزادانه و جدی و موثر مطرح و تحلیلش کرد، چه برسه به اینکه بخواد حل بشه.
فکر میکنم همتون متوجه شدید که منظورم چیه.
ولی بازم نمیتونید به صراحت درموردش صحبت کنید.
نه بخاطر صرفا قوانین فروم، بلکه جای دیگه هم، یعنی جایی جدی و موثر، بصورت اصولی و قانونی و سیستماتیک، نمیتونید درموردش صحبت کنید.
و این خودش ثابت میکنه که این یک مشکله! چون خود این یک مشکل و منبع زایندهء محدودیت و فساد و مشکلات است.

فقط بگم اوضاع خیلی خرابه. خراب اندر خراب.
و سالها و چند ده سال مشکلات ما همینطور ماست مالی شدن و تا اینجا هم تاحدی جان سالم بدر بردیم که کم چیزی نیست.
یعنی الان دیگه مملکت داره با بن بست های جدی برخورد میکنه.
نمیدونم شاید از این بن بست هم بگذره.
شاید مثل دوران جنگ داخلی و خارجی، از اینم جون سالم بدر ببریم.
فکر میکنم باید همین رو دعا کنیم! چون سناریوهای غیر از این محتمل نیست که به این آسونی ختم به خیر بشن.

بهرحال وضع خرابه. خراب!

بنده یک مدتی هست در یک بنگاه مشاور املاک فعالیت هایی میکنم. بعد از کار اصلیم میرم اونجا.
عملا دارم میبینم که میگم خرابه و فقط منحصر به شغل و تخصص برنامه نویسی نمیشه.
وضع همه چیز یا بیشتر چیزها خرابه.
وضع قیمت خونه اجاره خونه.
وضع مردم.
از نظر مالی از نظر اخلاقی.
واقعا ما هنوزم جهان سوم هستیم.
شایدم بقول بعضیا از جهان سوم هم پایین تر. جهان پنجم و ششم و دهم.
نمیدونم!
بهرحال ما چیزهاییمون که میباید روی اصول و خرد میبود نیست.
وقتی به عقل و خرد و دانش واقعی و مدرن مراجعه میکنی، میبینی که جور درنمیاد.

توی این املاک ما افراد میان و میرن.
بعضیاشون تخصص های دیگه دارن تحصیلات و علاقمندی های دیگری داشتن ولی بخاطر اینکه کار و پول کافی براشون نبوده دارن به هر دری میزنن.
فقط بحث ما برنامه نویسها نیست.
خیلی جاها خرابه. شاید بیشتر جاها.
یک طرف دیشب به من میگفت وضع مالیش خیلی خربه. حتی پول خوراکش هم به مشکل خورده. تخصصش هم تئاتر و سینما و اینها بود و الان هم داره در اون زمینه فعالیت هایی میکنه و هم بقیهء وقتش میاد املاک.
کلا هم کار راکده. شاید یک علتش این باشه که ثبات نیست، آینده معلوم نیست، مردم تردید دارن و صبر میکنن، از طرف دیگه قیمتها هم که خیلی بالا رفته.
از 10 نفر که واسه اجاره خونه میان شاید 2 نفر 1 نفر پول کافی دارن؛ بقیه باید یه فکری به حال خودشون بکنن یا پول بیشتر فراهم کنن یا برن جای پایین تر دنبال خونه بگردن.

----------


## eshpilen

بی ثباتی و تورم، بصورت مستقیم و غیرمستقیم روی بیشتر چیزها تاثیر میذاره، حتی روی چیزهایی که فکرش رو نمیکنید.
بی ثباتی، تورم، سردرگمی، عدم اعتماد، احساس ظلم و رها شدگی، احساس هرج و مرج، احساس ضعیف بودن، سرکوب شدن، اینها شالودهء اخلاق و فرهنگ رو تحلیل میبرن و مردم رو خراب میکنن، و کم کم اثر این در بیشتر جاها و چیزها دیده خواهد شد، مثل خوره نفوذ میکنه.

و ما چند ده ساله که کم و بیش بصورت مداوم گرفتار این معضلات هستیم.

مسئله مثل فرمول های فیزیک و ریاضیه.
با دعا و شعار چیز زیادی عوض نمیشه.
حداقل اساسی حل نمیشه.
برای همیشه حل نمیشه.

----------

